# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) малоизвестная модификация.

## RA3DCS

МиГ-21ФЛ (изделие 77), давайте попытаемся уточнить, что это была за модификация,  экспортный вариант МиГ-21ПФ с увеличенным килем, с упрощенным вариантом РЛС и двигателем Р-11Ф2С-300 или модификация, созданная по заказу Индии (как пишут некоторые источники) которая затем строилась там по лицензии  с 1966 г.

В советских ВВС МиГ-21ФЛ упоминаются только в 234 ГИАП в частности в  статье Геннадия Кузнецова «Секретно пилотажный авиаполк» напечатанной в журнале Авиапарк 3-2009 г.
Однако статья не дает ответа на вопрос: как и почему в 234 «показательно пилотажном» полку оказались самолеты МиГ-21ФЛ сделанные для Индии?

Давайте попытаемся уточнить этот вопрос.

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-21ФЛ (изделие 77), давайте попытаемся уточнить, что это была за модификация,  экспортный вариант МиГ-21ПФ с увеличенным килем, с упрощенным вариантом РЛС и двигателем Р-11Ф2С-300 или модификация, созданная по заказу Индии (как пишут некоторые источники) которая затем строилась там по лицензии  с 1966 г.
> 
> В советских ВВС МиГ-21ФЛ упоминаются только в 234 ГИАП в частности в  статье Геннадия Кузнецова «Секретно пилотажный авиаполк» напечатанной в журнале Авиапарк 3-2009 г.
> 
> Давайте попытаемся уточнить этот вопрос.


Даю! Я уже где-то писал об этой модификации: 

*Сергей Исаев*

*МиГ-21ФЛ в Кубинке*

Известно, что МиГ-21ФЛ (изделие «77») – это модификация «позднего» МиГ-21ПФ, сделанная специально для Индии. Первые ФЛ отечественной постройки  были отправлены в Индию в 1964 году. В 1966-1973 годах индийцы сами строили эти самолеты по советской лицензии (всего в Индии выпущено почти 200 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ).
В этой связи меня всегда интересовал вопрос: как и почему в 234-м «пилотажном» истребительном полку, дислоцированном в Подмосковье, оказались самолеты, сделанные для Индии?!
Ответ на давно мучавший меня вопрос я услышал осенью 2008 года от бывшего командира 234 гиап Геннадия Степановича Задвинского, который все свою летную карьеру (от летчика до зам. командира 9 иад) прослужил в Кубинке.

Но сначала немного истории. 
В 1965 году разразился очередной конфликт между Индией и Пакистаном. Советское правительство предложило воюющим сторонам свои посреднические услуги для мирного решения конфликта. В январе 1966 года в Ташкенте прошли переговоры премьер-министра Пакистана Мохаммед Айюб Хана и премьер-министра Индии Лал Бахадур Шастри, посредником на которых выступал председатель Совета министров СССР А. Н. Косыгин.
После переговоров Индия и Пакистан подписали Ташкентскую декларацию, в соответствии с которой стороны согласились на прекращение конфликта. СССР выступал гарантом выполнения сторонами Ташкентской декларации.

В 1966 году для отправки в Индию была готова очередная партия МиГ-21ФЛ. СССР, как посреднику на мирных переговорах и гаранту соблюдения достигнутых договоренностей, было явно не с руки  поставлять вооружение одной из сторон конфликта. Поэтому было принято решение (наверняка по согласованию с Индией) не отправлять эту партию в Индию. 

В начале 1967 года не состоявшиеся «индийские» МиГ-21ФЛ были отправлены в Кубинку в 234-й гвардейский авиаполк. 2-я авиационная эскадрилья получила 14 таких самолетов. И уже 9 июля 1967 года семь МиГ-21ФЛ в строю «ракета», ведомые командиром 234 гиап полковником Медведевым Виктором Ивановичем, приняли участие в грандиозном воздушном параде в Домодедово.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Даю! Я уже где-то писал об этой модификации: 
>  МиГ-21ФЛ (изделие «77») – это модификация «позднего» МиГ-21ПФ, сделанная специально для Индии. .


Сергей спасибо за информацию! Значит все-таки специально для Индии. Интересно какой двигатель был на ФЛ и была ли система СПС?

----------


## Mig

> Сергей спасибо за информацию! Значит все-таки специально для Индии. Интересно какой двигатель был на ФЛ и была ли система СПС?


Беляков пишет, что на ФЛ стоял Р-11Ф-300, а вместо РП-21 установили Р-2Л, про СПС не упоминается.

----------


## Кацперский

А это что за самоль?

----------


## Mig

> А это что за самоль?


IMHO МиГ-21ПФМ

----------


## Кацперский

Обратите внимание на фонарь кабины.

----------


## GK21

Об истории МиГ-21ФЛ в 234-м ГИАП, а также   о его отличиях от других «похожих» модификаций, в самом деле, уже не раз говорилось и мной и моим коллегой  на данном форуме и на родственном форуме другого сайта. Естественно не мог не акцентировать на нем внимания и в своей статье, поскольку самолет очень нравился летчикам–пилотажникам и наряду с МиГ-21ПФМ довольно долго и успешно ими использовался  в 3-й и 2-й эскадрильях. Напомню, что в 60-е годы и начале 70-х летала на ФЛ не только «семерка», «пятерка» и «ромб» 3-й АЭ, бессменным ведущим которых был командир полка В.И. Медведев, но и «ромб» и «шестерка» 2-й АЭ  под руководством сначала командира 2-й АЭ Р.Ш. Восканяна, а позже Е.М. Аведикова, Г.А. Лалаева и нек. др. На нем же  3-я АЭ совершила первый в истории наших ВВС зарубежный визит в Швецию в 1967 г, а  в 1971 и 1972 гг. 2-я эскадрилья встречала, соответственно,   французов в Домодедово  и шведов в Кубинке 
Однако, несмотря на такое интересное «досье» и  на столь продолжительное и успешное использование этого самолета в 234-м полку летчиками-пилотажниками  нескольких поколений весьма примечательным остается тот факт, что  он ни разу нигде не был до этого назван своим настоящим именем в современной литературе. Как его только не называли и не рисовали различные авторы в многочисленных источниках и иллюстрациях к ним – и ПФ, и ПФС,  и ПФМ  (и даже в 4-ю «показную» эскадрилью однажды записали, хотя последняя появилась в полку только в 1974 г.!),  хотя от всех этих модификаций и версий, а уж тем более от ПФ он отличается внешне.   Видимо, сыграла роль некая инерция мышления, поскольку ФЛ везде связывается  исключительно с поставками в Индию (и ряд других дружественных капстран, например, в Сирию, Египет) и с лицензионным производством в этой стране и самолет чисто визуально пытались «подгонять» под известные модификации, приделывая недостающие детали или, наоборот, не дорисовывая их. 
Спутать его с обычным ПФ-ом («76»),  ПФС-ом ранних серий («94») – с узким килем или ПФМ-ом  («94») – с фонарем под кресло КМ-1 -  невозможно, а вот с ПФС  более поздних серий издалека спутать вполне можно.  Внешне от него ФЛ отличается именно ОТСУТСТВИЕМ  системы СПС, что повлияло на конструкцию обтекателей тяг приводов закрылков у модификаций, снабженной этой системой. Кроме того на ФЛ в Кубинке отсутствовали трехштырьковые атенны СРО и  была не покрашена панель в верхней части киля. Впрочем, на зарубежных машинах эти элементы присутствовали.
Вот и на приведенном выше фото вполне возможно присутствует МиГ-21ФЛ. Другого фото с видом снизу и желательно поближе случайно  не имеется? :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Обратите внимание на фонарь кабины.


Сложно обратить внимание на то, что почти не видно на снимке такого качества...

----------


## Кацперский

GK21 - увы другой фотки нету. Если бы это был на деле МиГ-21ФЛ тогда что мы получаем: либо не строился он лишь для Индии либо (я такую версию выдвигал) существовал ПФ с широким килем.

----------


## Mig

2 Кацперский




> ... либо (я такую версию выдвигал) существовал ПФ с широким килем.


Гордон пишет: "В ходе серийного пр-ва ОКБ-155 продолжало улучшать самолет, в частности, его путевую устойчивость. На самолете МиГ-21ПФ №7610725 площадь крыла увеличили до 5,2 кв. м. Испытания, состоявшиеся в 1963 г., завершились рекомендацией к внедрению нового киля в производство на последующих модификациях МиГ-21".

----------


## GK21

> GK21 - увы другой фотки нету. Если бы это был на деле МиГ-21ФЛ тогда что мы получаем: либо не строился он лишь для Индии либо (я такую версию выдвигал) существовал ПФ с широким килем.


Жаль... :Smile:  Именно о "существованиии" такого ПФ с широким килем,  каплевидным фонарем под кресло СК-1 и с системой СПС, с которым ФЛ легко можно спутать внешне, я и говорил только что выше - это ПФС ("94") поздних серий . 
ФЛ имелись не только в Индии, но и в некоторые других странах, например, в Сирии. Правда, кто  их им поставлял, не могу точно сказать.

----------


## Кацперский

Mig - да я в курсе. Фото видел этого ПФ, на нём ещё не было верхнего расположения контейнера ТП. Но подтверждения, что существовал МиГ-21ПФ с широким килем пока мы не получили. Это лишь моё предположение. Вам известы бортномера всех 14 МиГ-21ФЛ кубинского полка?

GK21 - я когда-то пытался разобраться в ранних модификациях МиГ-21. На фоне вышенаписанного утверждение, что МиГ-21ФЛ - вариант чисто для Индии звучит неубедительно. Или тут дело обозначения - МиГ-21ФЛ для Индии, в других странах просто МиГ-21ПФ вариант "Б" (в союзных странах ОВД их не было).




> я и говорил только что выше - это ПФС ("94") поздних серий .


А Вы там разглядели характерные для самолётов с СПС отличия? :) Кстати МиГ-21ПФС самых поздних серий ничем не отличался от МиГ-21ПФМ.

----------


## Mig

> ...Или тут дело обозначения - МиГ-21ФЛ для Индии, в других странах просто МиГ-21ПФ вариант "Б" (в союзных странах ОВД их не было)...


Кто-то мне объяснял, как расшифровывается "ФЛ": "Ф" - двигатель Р-11Ф, а не Р-11Ф2 как на ПФ, "Л" - лицензионный.

----------


## GK21

> Mig - да я в курсе. Фото видел этого ПФ, на нём ещё не было верхнего расположения контейнера ТП. Но подтверждения, что существовал МиГ-21ПФ с широким килем пока мы не получили. Это лишь моё предположение. Вам известы бортномера всех 14 МиГ-21ФЛ кубинского полка?
> 
> GK21 - я когда-то пытался разобраться в ранних модификациях МиГ-21. На фоне вышенаписанного утверждение, что МиГ-21ФЛ - вариант чисто для Индии звучит неубедительно. Или тут дело обозначения - МиГ-21ФЛ для Индии, в других странах просто МиГ-21ПФ вариант "Б" (в союзных странах ОВД их не было).
> 
> 
> А Вы там разглядели характерные для самолётов с СПС отличия? :) Кстати МиГ-21ПФС самых поздних серий ничем не отличался от МиГ-21ПФМ.


Отработанный на МиГ-21ПФ №76210725 киль увеличенной площади стал применяться в серии. начиная с машины №941001, т .е с МиГ-21ПФС, не имеющего еще кресла КМ-1 и фонаря нового типа.
Действительно, между  самыми поздними ПФС и ПФМ было мало различий, так что иногда машины одной серии называли в различных документах по разному. НО речь-то в данном случае идет именно о тех ПФС, которые имели еще кресло СК, но уже широкий киль и, соответственно.  такой  же как и на ФЛ цельный фонарь(т.е до №941221), что и делало их похожими внешне на МиГ-21ФЛ.
Фонарь на Вашем фото просматривается, но вот если бы можно было заглянуть под низ, то можно было бы с большой степенью вероятности решить, что это: поздний ПФС или ФЛ 

В страны Варшавского договора поступали ПФ и ПФМ (СПС)

Бортовые номера большей части МиГ-21ФЛ 234-го ГИАП известны и указаны в статье (на стр.36)

----------


## Кацперский

> "Ф" - двигатель Р-11Ф, а не Р-11Ф2 как на ПФ


Это неверная информация, получается. Зашёл на сайт HAL, там речь про Р11Ф2:

http://www.hal-india.com/EngineKoraput/aboutus.asp
 :Cool:

----------


## Кацперский

> Действительно, между  самыми поздними ПФС и ПФМ было мало различий, так что иногда машины одной серии называли в различных документах по разному.


Вот-вот. А какие были отличия?




> НО речь-то в данном случае идет именно о тех ПФС, которые имели еще кресло СК, но уже широкий киль и, соответственно.  такой  же как и на ФЛ цельный фонарь(т.е до №941221), что и делало их похожими внешне на МиГ-21ФЛ.


Я правильно понял о каком ПФС Вы говорите, просто заметил, что не был он "самым поздним".  :Smile: 




> Фонарь на Вашем фото просматривается, но вот если бы можно было заглянуть под низ, то можно было бы с большой степенью вероятности решить, что это: поздний ПФС или ФЛ


И я о том же. Не разобрать там, что это за модификация. Я сделал предположение, что именно МиГ-21ФЛ (МиГ-21ПФ, "Б" с штроким килем) поскольку не знаю ничего про поставки МиГ-21ПФС с широким килем и СК за рубеж  :Wink: 




> Бортовые номера большей части МиГ-21ФЛ 234-го ГИАП известны и указаны в статье (на стр.36)


Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Внешне от него ФЛ отличается именно ОТСУТСТВИЕМ  системы СПС, что повлияло на конструкцию обтекателей тяг приводов закрылков у модификаций, снабженной этой системой. :


Из этого следует, что на МиГ-21ФЛ был закрылок плавающего типа, с максимальным углом отклонения 24° подвешенный на двух рельсах, расположенных по торцам, между нервюрами крыла №1 и 6, имеющих форму дуги окружности радиусом 600 мм.

----------


## Mig

> Это неверная информация, получается. Зашёл на сайт HAL, там речь про Р11Ф2...


См.: Р.А. Беляков, Ж. Жармен. Самолеты "МиГ". 1939-1095. - М.: Авико Пресс, 1996. - С. 201-202.

Сообщите свой адрес, отправлю сканы этих страниц.

----------


## Кацперский

Mig - у меня эта книга есть. Тем не менее, раз появилась информация об установке Р11Ф2 - можно предположить, что даже такой уважаемый человек как Беляков тут ошибся или там речь лишь о ФЛ советской сборки, а по лицензии на заводе HAL выпускались они с двигателем Р11Ф2? Я дал ссылку на двигательное отделение завода HAL, неужели они не в курсе с каким движком выпускался МиГ-21ФЛ?

----------


## Mig

> Mig - у меня эта книга есть. Тем не менее, раз появилась информация об установке Р11Ф2 - можно предположить, что даже такой уважаемый человек как Беляков тут ошибся или там речь лишь о ФЛ советской сборки, а по лицензии на заводе HAL выпускались они с двигателем Р11Ф2? Я дал ссылку на двигательное отделение завода HAL, неужели они не в курсе с каким движком выпускался МиГ-21ФЛ?


Очевидно одно: кто-то один - или Беляков, или неизвестный автор контента сайта HAL - ошибается. Осталось выяснить кто именно :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

Так будем выяснять  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему, на этой фотографии МИГ-21ФЛ. Его можно было бы идентифицировать как поздний ПФС, но, если прав GK21, утверждая, что на ФЛ не было СПС, то это как раз тот случай: на этом самолете СПС нет. Это четко видно по закрылку. К тому же ПФов с широким килем, насколько я знаю, не было. Значит, это не ПФ. Но и не ПФС\ПФМ по причине, указанной выше.

----------


## Кацперский

> на этом самолете СПС нет. Это четко видно по закрылку.


Я там ничего чётко не вижу  :Smile:  Ни обводов закрылка, ни цилиндра, ни люка доступа к магистрали СПС.




> К тому же ПФов с широким килем, насколько я знаю, не было. Значит, это не ПФ


Не было или все называли их ФЛ? Вот что необходимо установить дополнительно.

----------


## Mig

> Я там ничего чётко не вижу  Ни обводов закрылка, ни цилиндра, ни люка доступа к магистрали СПС.
> 
> Не было или все называли их ФЛ? Вот что необходимо установить дополнительно.


Коллеги, судить о чем-то по снимку такого качества IMHO как-то не серьезно :Smile: . Памятник (а не экспонат музея) находится в весьма плачевном состоянии :Frown:  А кроме того нельзя исключать арабской "самодеятельности" при "изготовлении" этого монумента :Cool:  А какие ракеты висят под крылом, случаем не Р-60?

----------


## Кацперский

Точно Р-60. И они, судя по всему, являются примером "самодеятельности". Но вряд ли кто-нибудь решился бы переделывать фонарь или закрылки. Будь фото получше, выяснили бы точно насчёт СПС.

----------


## GK21

> По-моему, на этой фотографии МИГ-21ФЛ. Его можно было бы идентифицировать как поздний ПФС, но, если прав GK21, утверждая, что на ФЛ не было СПС, то это как раз тот случай: на этом самолете СПС нет. Это четко видно по закрылку. К тому же ПФов с широким килем, насколько я знаю, не было. Значит, это не ПФ. Но и не ПФС\ПФМ по причине, указанной выше.


Системы СПС на ФЛ не было, как не было ее и на "обычных" ПФ ("76"). Она появилась, начиная с ранних ПФС с узким килем.  На этом фото действительно ФЛ, что можно выяснить, все-таки , при более внимательном рассмотрении. Деталей закрылка сверху не видно, но зато в просвете просматривается тот самый обтекатель тяги привода характерной формы, кототрый я упоминал ранее.

----------


## RA3DCS

> киль увеличенной площади стал применяться в серии. начиная с машины №941001, т .е с МиГ-21ПФС......


Геннадий, вызывает сомнение достоверность приведенной информации о наличии на (тип 94) большого киля с первого самолета десятой серии.  Вот доказательство самолет МиГ-21СПС 94211004.

----------


## Mig

> Точно Р-60. И они, судя по всему, являются примером "самодеятельности". Но вряд ли кто-нибудь решился бы переделывать фонарь или закрылки.


ИМХО впоне может быть и не единственным...
А почему нет? Какая разница Аллаху, что делать со списанной машиной? - В утиль ее или на постамент? Хотя, соглашусь, арабы никогда не отличались тягой к техническому творчеству :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

Mig - на деле что-то там просматривается за элероном. А насчёт "переделывать". Я допускаю лишь замену на обыкновенном МиГ-21ПФ ХЧФ - на ХЧФ с широким килем.  :Smile:  Но даже это не обошлось бы без вмешательства в конструкцию планёра. Так что вероятность совсем мала.

RA3DCS - воооот. Ещё один вопрос прибавился.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> На этом фото действительно ФЛ, что можно выяснить, все-таки , при более внимательном рассмотрении. Деталей закрылка сверху не видно, но зато в просвете просматривается тот самый обтекатель тяги привода характерной формы, кототрый я упоминал ранее.


А никакие детали закрылка сверху и не нужны. На фото  четко видно, что сверху закрылок выглядит узким, если так можно выразиться. Это характерно только для выдвижных закрылков, или плавающих. Закрылок с СПС сверху широкий, т. к. он отклоняется всей площадью вокруг оси. Возьмите любые, самые нехитрые чертежи 21-го, и вы увидите разницу в закрылках на виде сверху. На этом самолете совершенно точно СПС ОТСУТСТВУЕТ. Поэтому и не видно характерного для СПС  люка с левой стороны.
P.S. Что же касается Р-60, то на памятниках можно увидеть в качестве подвески что угодно. Так что в данном случае это совершенно не показатель.

----------


## GK21

> Геннадий, вызывает сомнение достоверность приведенной информации о наличии на (тип 94) большого киля с первого самолета десятой серии.  Вот доказательство самолет МиГ-21СПС 94211004.


Александр, не могу столь же аргументированно прокомментировать  этот вопрос. так как ссылался на опубликованные данные и не располагаю. к сожалению, аналогичными фотографиями с серийными номерами самолетов. Вероятно,  в данном случае имеются какие-то "подводные камни". Вот,  например, в одном из источников имеется очень интересная информация, согласно которой катапультное кресло КМ-1 и соответственно фонарь нового типа устанавливался на МиГ-21ПФС(ПФМ) с номерами с 941221 до 941301 и далее с №941314. Это, стало быть, нужно понимать так. что на нескольких машинах - №941301 - №941313  устанавливались кресла СК и сплошлые фонари. 
И где же "служил" показанный на фото камуфлированный  ранний ПФС?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ...Вот,  например, в одном из источников имеется очень интересная информация, согласно которой катапультное кресло КМ-1 и соответственно фонарь нового типа устанавливался на МиГ-21ПФС(ПФМ) с номерами с 941221 до 941301 и далее с №941314. Это, стало быть, нужно понимать так. что на нескольких машинах - №941301 - №941313  устанавливались кресла СК и сплошлые фонари.


Геннадий, это действительно так.
8. Установлено сиденье СК-3 (КМ-1) и фонарь козырькового типа из двух частей – неподвижного козырька и подвижного  откидывающейся вбок створки, а также введена улучшенная система аварийного сброса фонаря. Применены пластинчатые нерегулируемые тяги. Введено ручное открытие боковых замков в случае отказа пиротехнической системы. Для синхронной работы замков цилиндра правого и левого борта установлен пружинный усилитель. Управление как основной так и дублирующей системы открытия замков совмещено в одной аварийной ручке, расположенной на правом борту фюзеляжа. С № 941221 по 941225 и с № 941314.

13. Установлен киль увеличенной площади для улучшения путевой устойчивости самолета. 
14. На киле с увеличенной площадью установлена новая тяга для обеспечения зазора между бортовой нервюрой киля и тягой руля поворота. С № 941021 по 941025, с № 941116 по 941125, с № 941211 по 941225 и с № 941301.

Источник: перечень конструктивных изменений самолета Е-7СПС по сериям.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И где же "служил" показанный на фото камуфлированный  ранний ПФС?


Последнее место службы учебная площадка бывшей военной кафедры МЭИ.

----------


## GK21

> А никакие детали закрылка сверху и не нужны. На фото  четко видно, что сверху закрылок выглядит узким, если так можно выразиться. Это характерно только для выдвижных закрылков, или плавающих. Закрылок с СПС сверху широкий, т. к. он отклоняется всей площадью вокруг оси. Возьмите любые, самые нехитрые чертежи 21-го, и вы увидите разницу в закрылках на виде сверху. На этом самолете совершенно точно СПС ОТСУТСТВУЕТ. Поэтому и не видно характерного для СПС  люка с левой стороны.
> P.S. Что же касается Р-60, то на памятниках можно увидеть в качестве подвески что угодно. Так что в данном случае это совершенно не показатель.


Все верно. О разнице в конструкции закрылков на самолетах с СПС и без нее мне известно. Но в том-то и дело, что об этом почему-то  известно не всем авторам чертежей МиГ-21 (и некоторых моделей), которые изображают тот же ПФМ(ПФС)  без этих характерных признаков наличия СПС. т.е. с узкими закрылками и с обтекателями тяг приводов старого типа  :Smile: . 
Между тем изменение конструкуции закрылков привело к изменению и конструкции обтекателей и места их расположения. На машинах без СПС, в т.ч. и на ФЛ, они тонкие в сечении, правильной формы в виде полумесяца и доходят до задней кромки закрылков, а на МиГ-21, снабженной этой системой, обтекатели усиленные, утолщенные, короткие (обрубленные в задней части) и смещены в сторону фюзеляжа.

На фото видно , что обтекатели закрылков на Ф-13 и ФЛ одинаковой конструкции (1 и 2)

----------


## GK21

> Последнее место службы учебная площадка бывшей военной кафедры МЭИ.


Александр, спасибо за подробную справку.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все верно.


Ну, надеюсь теперь убедили остальных.



> смещены в сторону фюзеляжа.


Они находятся практически посредине закрылка, что естественно.

----------


## Кацперский

> Ну, надеюсь теперь убедили остальных.


В том что это ФЛ не надо никого убеждать (пусть Саша RA3DCS подскажет, где искать МОЮ информацию)  :Smile: 
А вот как Вы увидели там узкий закрылок, а тем более отсутствие ЛЮКОВ - ну нуикак не пойму. Я там НИ ОДИН ЛЮК НЕ ВИЖУ, даже САРПП. Остановитесь, пжл.  :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

Тема по МиГ-21ФЛ, но так как он очень близок МиГ-21ПФ, решил написать здесь.

В качестве любопытной подробности. В ИЛ с-та МиГ-21пф имеется информация, что на нём установлен двигатель Р11Ф2-300 (Р11Ф2С-300 или Р11Ф2СК-300).

У кого-нибудь есть информация об установке на МиГ-21ПФ/ПФС/ПФМ двигателей Р13-300? На МиГ-21ПФМ якобы были, но имеется ли документальное подтверждение?

Второй вопрос по вышеперечисленным модификациям. Как насчёт применения на них контейнеров СМ (со станцией СПС-141Е), УР Р-13М, УПК-23-250 (под фюзеляжем). Было или не было?

----------


## RA3DCS

> У кого-нибудь есть информация об установке на МиГ-21ПФ/ПФС/ПФМ двигателей Р13-300? На МиГ-21ПФМ якобы были, но имеется ли документальное подтверждение?


Радек, Мигариус приводил данные по бюллетеням о замене двигателей на Р-13-300.
Вот только бы посмотреть эти бюллетени в живом виде!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
 После выработки ресурса двигателями Р-11Ф2-300 и Р-11Ф2С-300 вместо них разрешалось устанавливать двигатели Р-13-300:
- на самолетах типа 76, 94 и 94Р по бюллетеням 21-1109ДМ-АБ и 95/107Э;
- на самолётах типа 68 и 69 по бюллетеням 51/21У-481ДМ-АБ, 51/21У-509Э и 95/110Э.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что интересного в бюллетене в "живом виде"?

----------


## Кацперский

Да Саш, я конечно помню. Но ты согласишься, что бюллетень одно, а вот установка Р13-300 - другое дело. Формуляры бы найти, очевидцев  :Smile:  о фото даже не говорю  :Tongue: 

Ещё к моим вопросам надо прибавить вопрос о применении ракет Х-66, а также замене (установке) ПВД-18-3М вместо ПВД-7 и ПВД-7 вместо ТП-156.

----------


## RA3DCS

Источник: перечень конструктивных изменений самолета Е-7СПС по сериям.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Установлен двигатель 37Ф2С с блоком БУ-5 вместо 37Ф2 с блоком БУ-4Б и доработаны электросхемы управления режимами двигателя и управления противопомпажными створками с целью их открытия сразу после выключения кулачка БФС (при включении форсажа). С № 94СА01

На ручке управления изделием установлена улучшенная кнопка пуска «РС» взамен кнопки «204К»  С № 940101
--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
У меня возник такой вопрос: цифровое и буквенное обозначение серий одно и тоже ли это? 
Например, серия № 940101 и серия 94СА01 – одна ли эта серия?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ещё к моим вопросам надо прибавить........ а также замене (установке) ПВД-18-3М вместо ПВД-7 и ПВД-7 вместо ТП-156.


Радек, а был ли ПВД-18-3М на МиГ-21ПФМ? Везде в документации на ПФМ упоминается только ПВД-7 и ТП-156М

----------


## Кацперский

Саш, об этом говорится в ИЛ с-та МиГ-21пф и ИЛ с-та МиГ-21пфм. А вот было ли так в действительности - необходимо выяснить.

----------


## PPV

> Радек, а был ли ПВД-18-3М на МиГ-21ПФМ? Везде в документации на ПФМ упоминается только ПВД-7 и ТП-156М


НЯЗ, примерно в конце 60-х - начале 70-х на всем парке машин отечественного авиапрома централизовано меняли старые ПВД на новые, типа ПВД-18, имеющие большую точность.

----------


## RA3DCS

> в конце 60-х - начале 70-х на всем парке машин отечественного авиапрома централизовано меняли старые ПВД на новые, типа ПВД-18, имеющие большую точность.


Наверно все-таки не на всех машинах меняли ПВД. На сохранившихся МиГ-21СПС 02, 06, 09, 10 сериях остались ПВД-7 и ТП-156.

----------


## PPV

> Наверно все-таки не на всех машинах меняли ПВД. На сохранившихся МиГ-21СПС 02, 06, 09, 10 сериях остались ПВД-7 и ТП-156.


Хорошо, давайте я уточню: на тех, которые должны были остаться в эксплуатации после доработок. Замена ПВД была связана с введением в действие новых норм вертикального эшелонирования, в связи с чем требовалась бОльшая точность выдерживания высот в полете...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хорошо, давайте я уточню: на тех, которые должны были остаться в эксплуатации после доработок. Замена ПВД была связана с введением в действие новых норм вертикального эшелонирования,...


Самолеты МиГ-21СПС выпущенные в 1964-65 годах должны были быть  в конце 60-х - начале 70-х годов еще в эксплуатации. И настолько ли важен для истребителя перехватчика такой параметр как точность вертикального эшелонирования? Павел, уточните, что именно поменялось в правилах эшелонирования в конце 60 годов?

----------


## PPV

> Самолеты МиГ-21СПС выпущенные в 1964-65 годах должны были быть  в конце 60-х - начале 70-х годов еще в эксплуатации. И настолько ли важен для истребителя перехватчика такой параметр как точность вертикального эшелонирования? Павел, уточните, что именно поменялось в правилах эшелонирования в конце 60 годов?


Сокращался шаг эшелонирования по высоте. Сегодня посмотрел - испытания ПВД-18 на Су-9 проводились в 1972 году. Это значит, что замена ПВД проводилась примерно в середине 70-х...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сокращался шаг эшелонирования по высоте.


И сколько был шаг до этого?

----------


## PPV

> И сколько был шаг до этого?


Вы слишком многого требуете от моей памяти, документы я видел лет 20 назад, сейчас уже не помню. Смысл в том, что старые ПВД не обеспечивали выдерживания заданного эшелона по высоте с необходимой точностью...

----------


## Кацперский

Вот для сравнения суммарная волновая и аэродинамическая поправка высотомера самолёта с ПВД-5, ПВД-7 (штриховой линией) и ПВД-18. Речь идёт о дозвуковом диапазоне скоростей полёта - в нём для ПВД-18 поправка составляет 0 м.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Народ, что можно сказать по этой машине? Чистый ПФМ с КМ-1, что еще, какие особенности кроме широкого киля с парашютом? Еще вопрос, почему решетки вентиляции на борту возле кабины у СМ/МФ по одну сторону, у ПФ/ПФМ по другую?

----------


## Mig

> Народ, что можно сказать по этой машине? Чистый ПФМ с КМ-1, что еще, какие особенности кроме широкого киля с парашютом? Еще вопрос, почему решетки вентиляции на борту возле кабины у СМ/МФ по одну сторону, у ПФ/ПФМ по другую?


ЕМНИП на вьетнамских ПФ и ПФМ были какие-то мелкие "тропические" доработки. 
А что касается "по сю и по другую сторону" ИМХО все дело в перевернутом негативе фото.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что касается "по сю и по другую сторону" ИМХО все дело в перевернутом негативе фото.


Негатив там совсем не причем. Имеется в виду крышка отсека электрооборудования в закабинном отсеке с прорезями вентиляции. Она действительно на ПФ, ПФМ слева, а на других справа.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Народ, что можно сказать по этой машине? Чистый ПФМ с КМ-1, что еще, какие особенности кроме широкого киля с парашютом?


Честно говоря, не вижу на этом фото никаких таких особенностей, может невнимателен(?), чтобы тут можно было что-то обсуждать. ПФМ как ПФМ.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

То есть скажем ПФС это никак не может быть, он был кажется с цельным фонарем, и визуальных отличий от обычного ПФМ тоже нет? 
Я к чему это - есть намерение сделать этот ПФМ из новой модели Эдуарда Миг-21МФ. Киль и гаргрот я переделал, приборка -подходит практически "чистая" от ПФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> То есть скажем ПФС это никак не может быть, он был кажется с цельным фонарем, и визуальных отличий от обычного ПФМ тоже нет?


Если бы Вы просмотрели тему с самого начала, то заметили бы что:
Установлено сиденье СК-3 (КМ-1) и фонарь козырькового С № 941221 по 941225 и с № 941314.
 Установлен киль увеличенной площади для улучшения путевой устойчивости самолета. С № 941021 по 941025, с № 941116 по 941125, с № 941211 по 941225 и с № 941301.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

RA3DCS, я смотрел тему с самого начала, поскольку этом случае серийный номер самолета 5020 мне неизвестен, то аппеляция к ним не имеет смысла. В данном случае я опираюсь только на фото.
P.S. Если у вас есть данные по серийникам вьетнамцев - в студию как говорится!

----------


## RA3DCS

> поскольку этом случае серийный номер самолета 5020 мне неизвестен, то аппеляция к ним не имеет смысла. В данном случае я опираюсь только на фото.


Серийник самолета 5020 тут причем? Ваш вопрос касался фонаря и увеличенного киля. С каких серий на ПФС, (E-7СПС), (ПФМ) стали ставить такой фонарь и киль указано выше.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что то мы отвлеклись от темы, тема то по МиГ-21ФЛ.

По информации от Радека (Кацперский) и Nikola (Bungynik).

В конце 1970-ых, Индия начала приобретать MиГ-21M/MФ, следовательно значительную часть флота МиГ-21ФЛ поместили на базы хранения. 
Однако в середине 1980-ых, эти ФЛ-ы были изъяты с баз хранения и доработаны в Индии до стандарта OFTU, ( четые БД под крылом. и оснащенными антеннами IFF-400 (на носу)). 

Вот интересно, кто слышал в истории нашей авиации, когда-либо с баз хранения техника изымалась, кроме как для утилизации?

----------


## AndyK

> Вот интересно, кто слышал в истории нашей авиации, когда-либо с баз хранения техника изымалась, кроме как для утилизации?


Су-25, начало 90-ых. В результате сокращения и перевода авиаполков на двухэскадрильные штаты "излишки" с-тов передавалиь на БХ (Кизыл-Арват и Овруч), откуда потом они шли на формирование новых штурмовых и переформирование корабельных и истребительно-бомбардировочных в связи с прекращением эксплуатации СВВП (Як-38) и однодвигательных с-тов ИБА (Су-17 и Миг-27). Причем, сдавались на БХ как самолеты ранних серий, так и новые 10-ой, едва налетавшие десятки часов. Делалось это сознательно дабы иметь запас ресурсных машин.

----------


## RA3DCS

Андрей Спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако в середине 1980-ых, эти ФЛ-ы были изъяты с баз хранения и доработаны в Индии до стандарта OFTU,......


Кстати, а почему система спасения экипажа оказалась не доработана? Ведь кресло CK с защитой фонарем, не обеспечивала надлежащей надежности спасения летчика.

----------


## Кацперский

По-моему потому, что старый фонарь был сопряжён с креслом. В процессе катапультирования он защищал лётчика от набегающего потока. При замене кресла нужно было бы поменять и сам фонарь. А это довольно-таки проблематичная доработка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> При замене кресла нужно было бы поменять и сам фонарь. А это довольно-таки проблематичная доработка.


Радек, может быть и так! Только я не думаю, что доработки под четыре БД делали силами полковой ТЭЧ. Наверняка на заводе эти доработки проходили.

----------


## FLOGGER

> кресло КМ-1 с защитой фонарем,


Почему КМ-1-то? СК, наверное?
Уверен, что замена фонаря и кресла, это гораздо более трудоемкая и, следовательно, дорогая доработка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Почему КМ-1-то? СК, наверное?


Да конечно СК, опечатка вышла!!!

----------


## muk33

> Вот интересно, кто слышал в истории нашей авиации, когда-либо с баз хранения техника изымалась, кроме как для утилизации?


Не в тему, но: В 2000 году в/ч 18374 получила с базы хранения Чебеньки 2 самолета Су-17УМ3, которые интенсивно эксплуатировались до весны 2005 года. Вот фото одной из них, сделанное в 2005 году. Оттуда же в музей Монино была перегнана еще одна такая же спарка.

----------


## RA3DCS

В статье Геннадия Кузнецова «Секретно пилотажный авиаполк» есть такой момент:
-----------------------------------------------
МиГ-21ФЛ был легким и послушным в управлении, возможно, во многом благодаря установленному на нем, как и на других более ранних модификациях МиГ-21, эффективному триммерному устройству, снимающему усилие на ручку управления. С переходом полка 1970-1971 годах на более тяжелые СМ, МФ, МТ на которых «триммерный эффект» достигался с помощью другого агрегата, возникла необходимость в его замене на прежний, более эффективный и удобный в пилотаже.
Просьба летчиков, обратившихся в МАП, была удовлетворена, и на новые пилотажные МиГи поставили прежние триммерные устройства.
------------------------------------------------

Я пытался выяснить у Геннадия что именно за триммерное устройство было установлено? Но он в статье ссылался на воспоминания отца и техническую сторону отличий устройства объяснить не мог.
Давайте попробуем уточнить, что именно было изменено и менялось ли вообще?

Сколько мне известно механизм триммерного эффекта был на МиГ-21 только на руле высоты и приводился в действие электромеханизмом МП-100. И конструкция его оставалась практически неизменной, начиная с МиГ-21ПФ (а может быть даже с Ф). 
Механизм триммерного эффекта управлялся движковым переключателем на ручке управления и с помощью электромеханизма смещает нейтральное положение загрузочного механизма, перемещал пружинный загружатель имитируя аэродинамический триммер. Передаточное отношение от ручки управления к стабилизатору для снижения или повышения диапазона его отклонений и одновременно усилия в зависимости от скорости и высоты полета выполняет другой механизм, автоматика регулирования управления АРУ-3В.
На более поздних модификациях в связи с заменой автопилота КАП-2 на АП-155 в схему управления добавилась рулевая машинка РАУ-107.

----------


## GK21

Александр, по всей вероятности, мне не удалось Вас убедить в том. что такая «модернизация» на самолетах пилотажного полка была проведена. Но тем не менее факт остается фактом и это событие имело место быть. Проводилась эта доработка заводскими специалистами по просьбе пилотажников и известны фамилии летчиков, которые имели к этому отношение. Естественно, такие доработки строевых полков не коснулись, поскольку были им не нужны, а вот для пилотажников, летавших  в плотном строю на различных режимах (высота, скорость), это имело большое значение, так как от этого зависела скорость реакции самолета на ручке по тангажу и удобство управления в целом. Возможно, как раз потому, что такая доработка не имела широкого распространения, о ней практичекски нигде не упоминается. Насколько мне известно, механизм триммерного эффекта МП-100, выполняющий роль аэродинамического триммера,  находится в системе управления стабилизатором  в одной «связке» с автоматом АРУ и пружинным загрузочным   механизмом. В действие он приводился от тумблера в средней части  РУС. Не знаю, какие обозначения имели агрегаты на более ранних модификациях МиГ-21 (Ф-13, ПФ, ФЛ, ПФМ), но вот, например, на изделии «69» (1971 г.) согласно ТД стояли механизм  триммерного эффекта МП-100МТ и автоматы  АРУ-3ВУ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Проводилась эта доработка заводскими специалистами по просьбе пилотажников......... Насколько мне известно, механизм триммерного эффекта МП-100, выполняющий роль аэродинамического триммера,  находится в системе управления стабилизатором  в одной «связке» с автоматом АРУ и пружинным загрузочным   механизмом. ......


Геннадий, я согласен, что для показательного полка могли, что-то доработать. Но мне интересно, что можно доработать в механизме триммерного эффекта? Если он представляет собой электромеханизм и пружинный загружатель и как Вы правильно заметили, совмещен с механизмом АРУ-3В (автоматика регулирования управления). Но речь то идет что на ранних модификациях 21 было что то другое! Вот я и пытаюсь выяснить, что там-то было? Кинематическая схема взята из описания МиГ-21ПФ, следует что на ПФ конструкция управления стабилизатором была точно такая же. Завтра попытаюсь найти, как было на МиГ-21У (тип 66). Но я уверен, что там точно так же.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Завтра попытаюсь найти, как было на МиГ-21У (тип 66). Но я уверен, что там точно так же.


Смотрим схему управления стабилизатором на  МиГ-21У (тип 66) и МиГ-21СМТ (тип 50). 
Видит кто разницу в конструкции управления стабилизатором, не считая рулевой машинки автопилота? 
Ход плеча АРУ-3В(У) абсолютно одинаковый 50 и 100 мм. Угол отклонения стабилизатора при большом плече одинаковый + 13° и - 28°, есть небольшое отличие на малом плече на МиГ-21У составляет + 4° и -16,5° а на МиГ-21СМТ + 6,5° и - 20°. 
На МиГ21УМ угол отклонения стабилизатора составляет + 13° и - 28° и + 4° и - 15° соответственно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Смотрим характеристики пружинного загрузочного механизма МиГ-21У (тип-66) и МиГ-21СМТ (тип-50). 
Усилие на растяжение при ходе штока 64,8 мм. - 174 кг. Усилие на сжатие при ходе штока 47 мм. - 139 кг. Единственное отличие на МиГ-21У усилие 50 кг. достигается при ходе штока 4,5 мм. А на МиГ-21СМТ усилие 50 кг. получается при ходе штока 3 мм.
Больше никаких отличий не установлено. Так, что пока нет других доказательств, можно считать информацию о различиях в механизмах триммерного эффекта стабилизатора на МиГ-21 просто как очередные «байки авиаторов».

----------


## GK21

> Смотрим характеристики пружинного 
> ....Больше никаких отличий не установлено. Так, что пока нет других доказательств, можно считать информацию о различиях в механизмах триммерного эффекта стабилизатора на МиГ-21 просто как очередные «байки авиаторов».


Александр, никто не говорил в статье о каких-то различиях в кинематических схемах систем управления стабилизаторов на ранних и более поздних модификациях МиГ-21. Речь шла о замене по просьбе пилотажников, причем на ВСЕХ полковых самолетах поздних модификаций, новой версии соответствующего агрегата на прежнюю, которая более отвечала выполняемым им задачам. Даже из тех выдержек из различной ТД, которые приводите я и Вы  отчетливо видно, что в аббревиатурах маркировки этих устройств происходили некоторые изменения – МП-100, МП-100М, МП-100МТ, АРУ-3В, АРУ-3ВУ, АРУ-3ВМ (это к Вашему вопросу «..что можно доработать в механизме триммерного эффекта?"). Все эти «буковки», наверное, что-то обозначают («улучшенный», «усиленный», «модернизипрованный» и т.п. ?). Так что вполне можно предположить, что, например, МП-100МТ и АРУ-3ВУ(М) были заменены на МП-100 и АРУ-3В. 
Я ознакомлю с Вашим особым мнением летчика, который лично облетывал  «доработанные» самолеты и пользовался ими вместе со своими коллегами  после этого еще несколько лет.: :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, никто не говорил в статье о каких-то различиях в кинематических схемах систем управления стабилизаторов на ранних и более поздних модификациях МиГ-21. Речь шла о замене по просьбе пилотажников, причем на ВСЕХ полковых самолетах поздних модификаций, новой версии соответствующего агрегата на прежнюю, которая более отвечала выполняемым им задачам.:


Геннадий ну как же не говорится?
-------------------------------------------------
С переходом полка 1970-1971 годах на более тяжелые СМ, МФ, МТ на которых «триммерный эффект» достигался с помощью другого агрегата, возникла необходимость в его замене на прежний, более эффективный и удобный в пилотаже.
-------------------------------------------------
Что значит, что «триммерный эффект» достигался с помощью другого агрегата? Какого другого агрегата? Давайте еще раз вспомним, что представляет собой механизм «триммерного эффекта» и для чего он служит. 
Механизм триммерного эффекта МП-100М снимает усилие с ручки управления, смещая по желанию летчика нейтральное положение загрузочного механизма, что позволяет осуществить в полете продольную балансировку самолета по усилиям.
Все, больше никаких функций  механизм триммерного эффекта не выполняет.
Если конструктивно он был выполнен одинаково, параметры пружинного механизма остались неизменны, что еще могло измениться ход штока электромеханизма МП-100? Так  МП-100 и так регулируется по ходу штока от 10 до 80 мм в зависимости от назначения. 

Опять же смотрите МиГ-21ПФ, ФЛ был легким самолетом, на следующих модификациях добавили и увеличили накладной бак, который стал затенять хвост, соответственно и динамика поведения самолета изменилась. Этого не мог не заметить летчик.
Надо понимать, что разговор идет про ощущения летчика. Любой летчик самолет чувствует, как велосипед, или как автомобиль. А тут получилось ,что ощущения у него остались от прежних  ПФ, или ФЛ, а самолет начал замедлять свои движения ,точнее замедлилась адекватность реакции самолета на движения РУС в кабине. И триммерный эффект тут был совсем ни причем?

----------


## RA3DCS

> (это к Вашему вопросу «..что можно доработать в механизме триммерного эффекта?"). Все эти «буковки», наверное, что-то обозначают («улучшенный», «усиленный», «модернизипрованный» и т.п. ?)..


Разумеется, что означают. Например, электромеханизм  триммерного эффекта МЭТ-4М отличается от МЭТ-4У напряжением питания.  МЭТ-4М  питается постоянным током 27В. А МЭТ-4У переменным током 36в 400 Гц и постоянным 27В (электромуфта). Средняя скорость перемещения штока – одинаковая. Есть различия по максимальным статическим нагрузкам. При необходимости можно найти паспорта и посмотреть параметры на МП-100М и МП-100МТ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так что вполне можно предположить, что, например, МП-100МТ и АРУ-3ВУ(М) были заменены на МП-100 и АРУ-3В.


Вот некоторые данные по электромеханизмам МП-100.
Как видим, различаются по максимальной нагрузке на шток и потребляемым током. Эти параметры на пилотажные свойства совсем не влияют!

----------


## GK21

Александр, спасибо за то , что Вы настолько дотошно и скрупулезно подходите к этому вопросу (я и сам человек дотошный),  но Вы настойчиво пытаетесь убедить меня (а вместе со мной – и тех людей. которые в начале 70-х были непосредственно связаны с этим вопросом) в том, что никаких «доработок» в системе управления стабилизатором на пилотажных самолетах  не производилось.
Вот несколько цитат из Ваших предыдущих сообщений:
…«Насколько мне известно механизм триммерного эффекта был на МиГ-21 только на руле высоты и приводился в действие электромеханизмом МП-100. И конструкция его *оставалась практически неизменной, начиная с МиГ-21ПФ (а может быть даже с Ф).* …Но мне интересно, *что можно доработать в механизме триммерного эффекта?…»*
….Надо понимать, что разговор идет про *ощущения* летчика. Любой летчик самолет чувствует, как велосипед, или как автомобиль. А тут получилось ,что ощущения у него остались от прежних ПФ, или ФЛ, а самолет начал замедлять свои движения ,точнее замедлилась адекватность реакции самолета на движения РУС в кабине. И триммерный эффект тут был совсем ни причем? 
…Как видим, *различаются* по максимальной нагрузке на шток и потребляемым током. Эти параметры на пилотажные свойства *совсем не влияют!»*

Как видно из технических характеристик, приводимых Вами, конструкция механизма триммерного эффекта все-таки не оставалась неизменной на различных модификациях МиГ-21: менялись и их модификации, и их рабочие параметры.  Ну, а о том том, как это могло повлиять на «пилотажные свойства», нам с Вами судить сложно (например, ход штока, который различается в 2-3 раза!?). 
Что касается «ощущений летчиков» при полетах  на различных модификациях МиГ-21, то они были, безусловно различными и об этом мне хорошо известно, что называется из первых рук. Так вот именно для того. чтобы привести эти самые новые «ощущения» в норму (т. е. устранить их), и были проведены соответствующие доработки, причем проведены успешно. Дело в том, что с такими нехорошими «ощущениями» жестко стоять, например,  в 2-х метрах от сопла ведущего во время постоянно меняющихся режимов полета было бы просто невозможно. Пилотажники ведь летали не по тем инструкциям. которые существовали в строевых полках, а по написанным  ими самими  руководствам и допускам.

----------


## RA3DCS

> но Вы настойчиво пытаетесь убедить меня (а вместе со мной – и тех людей. которые в начале 70-х были непосредственно связаны с этим вопросом) в том, что никаких «доработок» в системе управления стабилизатором на пилотажных самолетах  не производилось.
> .


Как раз другое! Я допускаю, что для пилотажников могли что то поменять в системе управления стабилизатором изменить механизм нелинейного изменения передаточного отношения от ручки управления, настройку АРУ-3В на другой режим работы, установить качалки в схеме управления с измененным плечом и углом, но *механизм триммерного эффекта* тут совсем ни причем. Электромеханизмы МП-100М (который был на МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ) и последующий МП-100МТ (на последующих модификациях 21) абсолютно одинаковые различия по потребляемому току и максимальной статической нагрузке, при превышении которой происходит просадка гайки-штока, после чего электромеханизм подлежит замене.
Да и вот такой момент в Кубинке самолеты долго не задерживались, после «показухи» передавались в строевые части, если на них принципиально была переделана схема управления как после ее переделывали на стандартную схему (при передачи в строевые части) или изменения оставались?

----------


## PPV

> Сокращался шаг эшелонирования по высоте. Сегодня посмотрел - испытания ПВД-18 на Су-9 проводились в 1972 году. Это значит, что замена ПВД проводилась примерно в середине 70-х...


Сегодня случайно наконец увидел эту запись, сделанную ...дцать лет назад, откуда следует, что на всем парке машин типа Су-7/9/11/15 старые ПВД были заменены на ПВД-18 в период 06.1970-06.1971...

----------


## RA3DCS

Появилась информация , что с 1975 года изд-77 эксплуатировались в Харьковском ВВАУЛ 810 УАП, в 1 и 2аэ, двигатели были большей частью Р13, но на нескольких с-тах стояли Р11, эксплуатировали их по 1981 год.

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда они там  появились, неизвестно?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А откуда они там  появились, неизвестно?


Да откуда они могли там оказаться только из 234 ГИАП, самолеты принимали в Кубинке весной 1975 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я тоже так подумал, но черт его знает, может еще какие были кроме Кубинки.

----------


## lindr

Фото кабины МиГ-21ФЛ С1171

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. .

----------


## Mig

> Да откуда они могли там оказаться только из 234 ГИАП, самолеты принимали в Кубинке весной 1975 года.


Угу! В 1975 году 234 гиап практически полностью "пересел" на "поздние" МиГ-21, большая часть из которых была представлена в трех боевых эскадрильях МиГ-21БИС (кроме 4-й аэ показа АТ).

----------


## muk33

> Появилась информация , что с 1975 года изд-77 эксплуатировались в Харьковском ВВАУЛ 810 УАП, в 1 и 2аэ, двигатели были большей частью Р13, но на нескольких с-тах стояли Р11, эксплуатировали их по 1981 год.


У меня однополчанин заканчивал на них ХВВАУЛ в 1986 году!

----------


## RA3DCS

> У меня однополчанин заканчивал на них ХВВАУЛ в 1986 году!


И в 1986 МиГ-21ФЛ еще летали? Или использовались как учебное пособие?

----------


## RA3DCS

> У меня однополчанин заканчивал на них ХВВАУЛ в 1986 году!


Странно, Харьковский ВВАУЛ в 1981 году пересел на СМ-ы. ФЛ были отправлены на базу хранение.

----------


## lindr

Выдрал из Югославского Тех Описания МиГ-21ПФМ чертежи кабины, думаю будет интересно сравнить в фотографией кабины МиГ-21ФЛ

----------


## lindr

Фотография египетского 8038 Low- res  :Frown: , у Гордона номер записан как ПФС

добавлено позднее: и 8040 HI-res  :Smile: 

Таки ПФС или ФЛ?   :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему Вы решили, что это может быть ФЛ? Я бы определил эти 2 машины, как ПФС.

----------


## lindr

Фонарь смутил, наличие спс по снимкам я определить затрудняюсь, хорошо бы знать все предысторию когда поставили, номера, были бу советские / новые но это пока нереально.

----------


## GK21

> Фонарь смутил, наличие спс по снимкам я определить затрудняюсь, хорошо бы знать все предысторию когда поставили, номера, были бу советские / новые но это пока нереально.


На этих фото без сомнения ранний ПФС ("94"), на котором уже установлен контейнер тормозного парашюта в основании киля, но вот киль еше остался уменьшенной площади - с характерным изломом по передней кромке, как на ПФ. На поздних ПФС, как и на ФЛ, ПФМ и последующих версиях киль был уже широкий.
Что касается ФЛ в Харьковском училище летчиков, то они там действительно были вместе с ПФ, ПФЛ (информация имеется на 1976 г.)

----------


## lindr

Нашел инфу о вышеуказанных ПФС, это бу советские самолеты присланные для восполнения потерь 06.1967 посмотрел фото бортов 8038, 8040, 8047, 8070, так что 8001-8075 точно не ФЛ, поищу среди ПФМ 5201-5275, поставка 1966, и среди пфм поставленных после 1966, номера у них какие-то странные.... пока все указывает на то что у Египта ФЛ не было. Ирак и Сирию проверить сложнее.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что касается ФЛ в Харьковском училище летчиков, то они там действительно были вместе с ПФ, ПФЛ (информация имеется на 1976 г.)


Геннадий, то, что МиГ-21ФЛ после Кубинки были в Харьковском ВВАУЛ сомнение не вызывает! Сомнительна информация от однополчанина (Muk33) что они там летали до 1986 года. В 1984 810 УАП Чугуев все 6 АЭ были на СМ-ах. Был еще 812 УАП Купянск, может там еще, что-то было. Надеемся, что Олег (Muk33) уточнит у однополчанина этот вопрос.

----------


## Mig

> Нашел инфу о вышеуказанных ПФС, это бу совесткие самелеты присланные для восполнения потерь 1966 ....


Если говорить о восполнении потерь, то нужно говорить о 6-дневной войне 19*67* года. Соответственно массированные поставки авиационной техники из СССР начались с осени 19*67* года и продолжались практически до 1973 года.

----------


## lindr

Какой вы строгий  :Smile:  хотел написать 6.1967 а вышла очепятка... :Eek:

----------


## lindr

Загадочный 6154 вживую, БН очень нетипичен для египетских миг-21, обычно 5ХХХ или 8ХХХ, у F-7 4ХХХХ

----------


## FLOGGER

А Вы уверены, что это фото и картинка-это один и тот же самолет? Один с ГП-9, другой нет. У одного фонарь открывается вбок, у другого вверх...

----------


## lindr

Уверен. Фонарь у обоих открывается вверх, видна характерная выпуклость, ГП-9 фантазия художника, тактический номер уникален. Даже пятна камуфляжа идентичны.

Вот еще фото 6ХХ4, обратите внимание на окраску фонаря по сравнению с ПФС на заднем плане и на пятна камуфляжа.

----------


## babcia131

> Загадочный 6154 вживую, БН очень нетипичен для египетских миг-21, обычно 5ХХХ или 8ХХХ, у F-7 4ХХХХ


Во второй фигуре не ясно вообще, что это такое. Лоток ГП-9, может быть, но посмотрите на задней части самолета. Он имеет тормозной парашют, как новые версии 21 и крепления парашюта, как версии F-13 и ПФ на гребне ветра.

----------


## lindr

Художник выполнял рисунок на основе фотографий 1 и 3. Для МиГ-21 известны 3 тактических номера Египетских ВВС типа 6ХХХ :6138, 6154, 6258
6258 не подтверждается scramble.nl , 6138 записан как МФ из 104 FB 
Таким образом на фото 1 и 3 один и тот же самолет - 6154.  Особенно это видно по рисунку камуфляжа.

----------


## lindr

> на гребне ветра.


Вы неправильно перевели Windshield  :Smile: 




> Он имеет тормозной парашют, как новые версии 21 и крепления парашюта, как версии F-13 и ПФ на гребне ветра.


Именно таков ФЛ, только у него еще киль широкий (чуть не забыл  :Smile: )

----------


## FLOGGER

Вы, видимо, не поняли этот пост. Он имеет в виду, что подфюэеляжный гребень на рисунке изображен тоже неправильно. Это старый вариант гребня, где через него проходит трос ТП. На самолетах с верхним расположением ТП этого нет. А на рисунке есть. "Нестыковочка".

----------


## babcia131

> Вы, видимо, не поняли этот пост


Спасибо Flogger. Небольшие проблемы с переводом техническим языком русского языка.
 Чтобы быть уверены в том, 21ПФМ 21FL, достаточно, чтобы увидеть закрылки на крыльях.
 Извините за язык, но чем больше я понимаю, от чтения. Перевод с использованием Google приводит к головным болям

----------


## lindr

Были бы закрылки крупным планом, не было бы обсуждения  :Wink: 

Вот еще рисунки с претендентами на звание ФЛ, поищу исходники...

(Видел пару статей об Афганских ФЛ, в других они однако проходили как ПФС)

----------


## lindr

Вот фотообзор Индийского ФЛ http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_218.html

Музейщики постарались, все внутренности закрасили...

----------


## babcia131

Все возможно. Я не вижу подъемника закрылков, только гиды. Не видел на фюзеляже механизма люка SPS. Это может 21FL, но лучшими являются картины.
 Художники могут рисовать все, но не обязательно должны быть на все знакомые.

Это ссылка на файл с изображением и элементы 21Ф-13, U, китайский J-7 закрылками без SPS. И поэтому она должна быть на 21FL.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9XIFZ2NT

----------


## Mig

> Были бы закрылки крупным планом, не было бы обсуждения 
> 
> Вот еще рисунки с претендентами на звание ФЛ, поищу исходники...
> 
> (Видел пару статей об Афганских ФЛ, в других они однако проходили как ПФС)


Стоит ли тратить время на поиск "живописи"? А обсуждать видение "художника" того или иного самолета, а тем более фантазии "живописцев" - занятие абсолютно бесперспективное, IMHO... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Были бы закрылки крупным планом, не было бы обсуждения


А что мы обсуждаем? Что-то я уже запутался. Зачем смотреть на закрылки ПФМ и ФЛ? Они должны быть одинаковы. И что загадочного в самолете с б\н 6154?

----------


## lindr

Номер не типичный, конструкция не типична, окраска кабины не типична - у всех ПФС в те годы она некрашеная. Я хочу опровергнуть или доказать наличие ФЛ у Египта, Сирии, Ирака, Афганистана. Тема эта периодически всплывает то там то здесь. Хочется ясности. 6154 пока самый вероятный кандидат. Любой рисунок на чем-то основан. Явные ляпы я стараюсь не брать. например бн 72 Афганского ФЛ липа, я нашел самолет с бн 72. 

RA3DCS писал 


> Из этого следует, что на МиГ-21ФЛ был закрылок плавающего типа, с максимальным углом отклонения 24° подвешенный на двух рельсах, расположенных по торцам, между нервюрами крыла №1 и 6, имеющих форму дуги окружности радиусом 600 мм.

----------


## babcia131

> Зачем смотреть на закрылки ПФМ и ФЛ? Они должны быть одинаковы.


Закрылки на ПФМ и FL отличался по внешнему виду [особенно после релиза] и способом входа и монтажа подъемников.
Если я ошибаюсь, с желанием увидеть как оно выглядело.

Я дал ссылку на файл. Есть фотографии закрылки на 21FL, вы можете увидеть разницу между ними и полы SPS.
 Здесь только два снимка, например;
Внешний вид сверху:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Появление снизу нет подъемника на внешней стороне;


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, запамятовал, извиняюсь. У ФЛа нет СПС, а у ПФМа есть. Соответственно и закрылки разные.

----------


## babcia131

И именно этот элемент, после которого можно быстро распознать 21ПФМ-PFS  ли  21FL.
 Из-за остеклением кабины, креслоM пилота, оружие может быть разное
И этот пример;
 Открытый кокпит в сторону
 -Имеет СПС
 -сиденье КМ-1
 -4  узлы вооружения 
 И это тоже FL - румынский . Обработка 21ПФМ.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Mig

> .... И это тоже FL - румынский . Обработка 21ПФМ....


Извините, это как понимать: "обработка" 21ПФМ = ФЛ??? 
Если следовать этой логике, то "бизон" - тоже ФЛ???

----------


## babcia131

Немного нелогично, но он был отмечен в Румынии. Судя по всему, сотрудничали с индейцами в изменении. И закрылкu с СПС.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
И почему FL? Модернизация индийских 21FL состояла из добавлении двух более узлов оружие, так и называемый румынский  ПФМ.

----------


## GK21

[QUOTE=babcia131;82614]Закрылки на ПФМ и FL отличался по внешнему виду [особенно после релиза] и способом входа и монтажа подъемников.
Если я ошибаюсь, с желанием увидеть как оно выглядело.

Я дал ссылку на файл. Есть фотографии закрылки на 21FL, вы можете увидеть разницу между ними и полы SPS.

О разнице в конструкции закрылков на МиГ-21ФЛ  и последующих модификациях МиГ-21 (начиная с ПФС) на этом форуме уже много раз говорилось.;)). Привожу еще раз фрагмент фото одного из МиГ-21ФЛ  234-го ГИАП, которые успешно использовались пилотажниками Кубинки из 2-й и 3-й эскадрилий с 1967 по 1975 гг. (бывший б/н «57», установленный на площади перед ГДО в общедоступном виде). 
На фото хорошо видны особенности конструкции закрылков, обтекателей тяг приводов под ними характерной правильной формы и место их установки)

----------


## lindr

Вот оригинальный вид снимка иракского самолета автор - Dave Flitton

10.2003 около Штаб квартиры иракских ВВС

----------


## babcia131

> *GK21*
> О разнице в конструкции закрылков на МиГ-21ФЛ  и последующих модификациях МиГ-21 (начиная с ПФС) на этом форуме уже много раз говорилось.;)).


Очень хорошо. Но это никоим образом не мешает, что в одном месте на папке собраны десятки фотографий пункта. Заинтересованным в совершении самоубийства, и с удовольствием, тем более что самолеты представлены в различных аспектах и этапах полета.
 С уважением.

----------


## RA3DCS

На крыле установлены плавающие закрылки с максимальным углом отклонения 24&#186;30&#180;. 
Каркас закрылка состоит из двух лонжеронов и набора нервюр. 
Передний лонжерон штампованный из стали С30ХГСА. Задний лонжерон и нервюры штампованные из листового материала Д16. Обшивка закрылка - из материала Д16Л1. 
Закрылок подвешен на консоли крыла на двух рельсах, расположенных по торцам между нервюрами № 1 и 6, имеющих форму дуги по окружности радиусом 600 мм. 
Рельсы выполнены горячей штамповкой из сплава В95. Внутри рельсов вставлены ободы из стали С30ХГСАЛ2. По торцам закрылка установлены каретки (по две с каждой стороны), представляющие собой оси с подшипниками. Передняя ось каретки имеет палец, шариковый подшипник и шариковый упор, задняя ось – два шариковых подшипника и два торцевых шарика, воспринимающие боковые силы. 
Гидроцилиндр управления закрылками крепится в средней части консоли крыла между нервюрами № 3 и 4. 
Закрылки имеют два положения: выпущенное и убранное. 
В убранном положении закрылки удерживаются замками в цилиндрах и давлением рабочей жидкости, в выпущенном положении закрылки удерживаются только давлением рабочей жидкости. Кран ГА-184У подает жидкость только на выпуск закрылков, а также пропускает ее на слив при уборке закрылков. Штуцер нагнетающей линии «на уборку» на кране закрыт заглушкой. Выпуск закрылков осуществляется за счет разности площадей поршня со стороны поршня и штока цилиндра. При выпуске закрылков кран ГА-184У устанавливается в положение «На выпуск» и давление поступает в цилиндр в полость выпуска, а в полость уборки высокое давление подано постоянно.

----------


## lindr

> Бортовые номера большей части МиГ-21ФЛ 234-го ГИАП известны и указаны в статье (на стр.36)


Я нашел там 12 БН, но как я слышал самолетов было 14... Что с оставшимися?

	ФЛ					СССР	54	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	55	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	57	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	60	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	61	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	62	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	63	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	64	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	65	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	67	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	68	234-й гИАП
	ФЛ					СССР	69	234-й гИАП

Про движки, у Гордона сказано следующее: первый индийский Р-11Ф2С-300 собрали в 1969, этим типом оснащали ФЛ построенные  1969-1973 на заводе HAL

----------


## GK21

> Я нашел там 12 БН, но как я слышал самолетов было 14... Что с оставшимися?
> 
> 	ФЛ					СССР	54	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	55	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	57	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	60	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	61	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	62	234-й гИАП
> 	ФЛ					СССР	63	234-й гИАП
> ...


А с оставшимися, собственно,  все в порядке  :Smile:  В статье ведь указывались б/н самолетов, летавших на параде в Домодедово 1967 г.  в составе «ромба» 2-й АЭ и «семерки» 3-й АЭ   +  один самолет - на пьедестале. Просто данный список нужно дополнить двумя недостающими номерами.

----------


## lindr

> Просто данный список нужно дополнить двумя недостающими номерами


Спасибо КЭП  :Biggrin: 

Дополните пожалуйста.

----------


## GK21

> Спасибо КЭП 
> 
> Дополните пожалуйста.


Это номера "56" и "66".

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, я  составил список Индийских ФЛ, набралось 196, но общее кол-во, должно быть где-то 200-250. Обычно указывается 54 постройки СССР + 196 Индийской, но эта цифра может быть завышенной.

	ФЛ					Индия	C458	
	ФЛ					Индия	C460	37sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C498	
	ФЛ					Индия	C499	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C500	
	ФЛ					Индия	C501	
	ФЛ					Индия	C502	
	ФЛ					Индия	C503	
	ФЛ					Индия	C504	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C506	
	ФЛ					Индия	C507	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C508	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C509	
	ФЛ					Индия	C510	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C511	
	ФЛ					Индия	C512	
	ФЛ					Индия	C513	
	ФЛ					Индия	C514	
	ФЛ					Индия	C515	
	ФЛ					Индия	C516	
	ФЛ					Индия	C517	
	ФЛ					Индия	C518	37sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C519	
	ФЛ					Индия	C520	
	ФЛ					Индия	C521	
	ФЛ					Индия	C522	
	ФЛ					Индия	C523	
	ФЛ					Индия	C524	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C525	
	ФЛ					Индия	C526	
	ФЛ					Индия	C527	
	ФЛ					Индия	C528	
	ФЛ					Индия	C529	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C530	
	ФЛ					Индия	C531	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C532	
	ФЛ					Индия	C533	
	ФЛ					Индия	C534	
	ФЛ					Индия	C535	
	ФЛ					Индия	C582	52sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C583	
	ФЛ					Индия	C584	
	ФЛ					Индия	C585	37sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C586	
	ФЛ					Индия	C587	
	ФЛ					Индия	C588	

	ФЛ					Индия	C589	28sq первый постройки HAL
	ФЛ					Индия	C590	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C591	
	ФЛ					Индия	C592	
	ФЛ					Индия	C593	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C594	
	ФЛ					Индия	C595	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C596	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C597	
	ФЛ					Индия	C598	
	ФЛ					Индия	C599	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C600	
	ФЛ					Индия	C601	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C603	сбит 12.12.71
	ФЛ					Индия	C606	
	ФЛ					Индия	C608	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C610	
	ФЛ					Индия	C619	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C699	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C705	сбит 13.12.71
	ФЛ					Индия	C706	47sq потерян 15.12.99
	ФЛ					Индия	C707	
	ФЛ					Индия	C708	
	ФЛ					Индия	C709	
	ФЛ					Индия	C711	47sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C713	Chabua AFS
	ФЛ					Индия	C715	
	ФЛ					Индия	C716	сбит 17.12.71
	ФЛ					Индия	C717	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C718	
	ФЛ					Индия	C719	
	ФЛ					Индия	C720	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C724	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C726	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C731	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C734	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C736	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C741	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C743	8sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C744	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C746	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C747	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C750	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C751	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C754	52sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C755	
	ФЛ					Индия	C756	
	ФЛ					Индия	C757	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C761	потерян 25.08.94
	ФЛ					Индия	C763	30sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C764	сбит 05.12.71
	ФЛ					Индия	C765	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C766	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C772	
	ФЛ					Индия	C773	8sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C776	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C777	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C778	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C779	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C982	
	ФЛ					Индия	C989	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C990	
	ФЛ					Индия	C991	
	ФЛ					Индия	С992	потерян 02.09.97
	ФЛ					Индия	C993	
	ФЛ					Индия	C994	
	ФЛ					Индия	C995	
	ФЛ					Индия	C996	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C997	
	ФЛ					Индия	C998	
	ФЛ					Индия	C999	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1000	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1002	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1003	OFTU FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C1100	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1101	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1102	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1103	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1104	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1105	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1106	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1107	сбит 11.12.71
	ФЛ					Индия	C1108	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1109	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1110	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1111	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1112	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1113	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1114	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1115	28sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1116	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1117	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1118	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1119	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1120	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1121	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1122	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1123	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1124	30sq FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C1125	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1126	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1127	8sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1128	1sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1129	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1130	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1131	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1132	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1133	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1134	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1135	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1136	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1137	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1138	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1139	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1140	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1141	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1142	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1143	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1144	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1145	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1146	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1147	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1148	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1149	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1150	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1151	акт
	ФЛ					Индия	C1152	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1153	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1154	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1155	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1156	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1157	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1158	акт
	ФЛ					Индия	C1159	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1160	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1161	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1162	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1163	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1164	Kalaikunda AFS
	ФЛ					Индия	C1165	52sq
	ФЛ					Индия	C1166	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1167	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1168	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1169	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1170	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1171	OFTU FL+
	ФЛ					Индия	C1172	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1173	
	ФЛ					Индия	C1174	OFTU
	ФЛ					Индия	C1175

----------


## Mig

> Спасибо, я  составил список Индийских ФЛ, набралось 196, но общее кол-во, должно быть где-то 200-250...


Это бортовые номера конкретных самолетов на какой-то конкретный момент времени?

Не знаю как в IAF, но в советских ВВС при передаче самолета из одного полка в другой часто в новом полку самолету присваивали новый бортовой номер, исходя из местных реалий. Поэтому МиГ-21ФЛ 234 гиап из Кубинки, будучи переданные в другие части, наверняка получили и новые бортовые номера.

----------


## lindr

Насколько мне известно в IAF букв код может меняться только при модернизации, но с сохранением номера. От места службы номер не зависит.

						Индия	KB711	47sq, 28sq  

	МЛ					Индия	TS597	2sq МиГ-27MU TU597

----------


## Mig

> Насколько мне известно в IAF букв код может меняться только при модернизации, но с сохранением номера. От места службы номер не зависит.


Т.е. если, например, этот МиГ-21ФЛ получил в 1971 году номер C992, то всю свою "жизнь" вне зависимости от ремонтов/модернизаций и т.д. и т.п. этот самолет до момента своей гибели в 1997 году имел номер С992?

----------


## lindr

Да и кроме того существует запрет на повторное использование номера

После модернизации номера сохранились, а новоприобретенные взамен потерянных получили номера 306 и 307 (изъяты из одной из наших частей). 

IN301  	DAB  	Il-38SD  	  	INAS315  	act  	oct08  	aug11  	  	  
IN302  	DAB  	Il-38  	  	INAS315  	w/o  	  	  	collided in mid-air with IN304 on 01oct02  	  
IN303  	DAB  	Il-38SD  	  	INAS315  	act  	jan06  	aug11  	  	  
IN304  	DAB  	Il-38  	  	INAS315  	w/o  	  	  	collided in mid-air with IN302 on 01oct02  	  
IN305  	DAB  	Il-38SD  	  	INAS315  	act  	jan06  	apr11  	  	  
IN306  	DAB  	Il-38SD  	  	INAS315  	act  	dec09  	aug11  	  	  
IN307  	DAB  	Il-38SD  	  	INAS315  	act  	feb10  	aug11

----------


## RA3DCS

> Появилась информация , что с 1975 года изд-77 эксплуатировались в Харьковском ВВАУЛ 810 УАП, в 1 и 2аэ, двигатели были большей частью Р13, но на нескольких с-тах стояли Р11, эксплуатировали их по 1981 год.


Информация от Александра Рязанова.
заводские номера в нашем звене были с 77213310 по 77213315.

----------


## Migarius

Вот ещё один номерок МиГ-21ФЛ - 3208. Фото сделано в Кубинке в районе 1973-1974 гг. К сожалению Ф.И.О. лётчика неизвестно.

----------


## Mig

2 Migarius

Посмотрите, пож-та, личные сообщения.

С уважением,

----------


## lindr

> Информация от Александра Рязанова.
> заводские номера в нашем звене были с 77213310 по 77213315.


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

А не ФЛ ли это?
Музей авиации в Италии Римини.

----------


## FLOGGER

Киль не ПФМа, от ПФ. А у ФЛа киль, вроде, д. б. как у ПФМ.

----------


## mig1003

Rimini - Mig-21PF
http://www.airplane-pictures.net/image163533.html

----------


## RA3DCS

Да скорее всего ПФ!!!! :Mad:

----------


## lindr

Вот интересная картинка, нет ли у кого фото этого самолета? Не он ли установлен как памятник и штаб квартиры иракских ВВС?

Обратите внимание на описание 

МиГ-21ФЛ №3 Squadron ВВС Ирака Авиабаза Н-3 05.06.67, самолет был получен год назад (1966),

----------


## Mig

> Да скорее всего ПФ!!!!


Я бы добавил - "ранний" ПФ (с узким килем). "Поздний" ПФ (на основе которого и сделан ФЛ) имел широкий киль, который "перешел" на ПФС и ПФМ.

----------


## GK21

> Я бы добавил - "ранний" ПФ (с узким килем). "Поздний" ПФ (на основе которого и сделан ФЛ) имел широкий киль, который "перешел" на ПФС и ПФМ.


На этом фото,естественно, "ПФ". Если уточнять еще "точнее", то широкий киль имели только  поздние "ПФС"("94"), затем  "ПФМ"("94") и последующие модификации МиГ-21), так как ранние "ПФС" (тоже "94") имели такой же, как и у обычного "ПФ" киль с изломом у основания передней кромки, но только уже с контейнером тормозного паращюта в его основании.
"Поздним" "ПФ" в общем представлении как раз и называют ""ПФС", поскольку серийных ""ПФ"("76") с широким килем, насколько мне известно, не имеется. Так что перепутать "ФЛ" с "ПФ", и с ранним "ПФС" - сложно :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати раз уж разговор зашел о килях, например Н.Н. Околелов в своей книге «МиГ-21 против Фантома» утверждает, что существовал МиГ-21ПФ с двойным расположением тормозного парашюта как и в основании киля так и в нижней части фюзеляжа. Но работать мог один в зависимости от положения переключателя за панелью приборов. 
Есть ли у кого подтверждение этому?

----------


## FLOGGER

Идея, конечно, интересная, но довольно странная. Я не могу представить себе конструктора, который запихнет 2 (*два!*) ТП  в два разных места, заметно утяжелив конструкцию только для того, чтобы летчик мог в зависимости от того, что ему стукнет в голову, щелкнуть тумблером и выпустить *только один* из двух имеющихся на борту ТП! Пусть уж Околелов приведет какие-то более понятные доводы на эту тему. В таком виде, как я изложил то, что прочитал здесь, в моем понимании это просто бред. Могу это еще понять, если это касается опытной машины Е-6В. Там да, это понятно. Но на серийных???

----------


## RA3DCS

> Идея, конечно, интересная, но довольно странная. ???


Если предположить так, был заводской задел хвостовых частей с нижнем расположение ТП а в серию уже стали ставить верхнее расположение ТП, куда же эти хвосты девать?

----------


## Mig

> Если предположить так, был заводской задел хвостовых частей с нижнем расположение ТП а в серию уже стали ставить верхнее расположение ТП, куда же эти хвосты девать?


В серию ставить сначала задел с нижним расположением ТП, а затем - с верхним :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

> В серию ставить сначала задел с нижним расположением ТП, а затем - с верхним


В итоге и получились машины с двойным расположением ТП

----------


## RA3DCS

> Пусть уж Околелов приведет какие-то более понятные доводы на эту тему. ???


А похоже Околелов все же прав. Как Вам этот снимок?
гребень то для нижнего ТП.

----------


## babcia131

> А не ФЛ ли это?
> Музей авиации в Италии Римини.



Это экс-ГДР 21ПФ которой Германия так и не удалось продать в Иран в 1989 году.

А что памятники? Как я уже сказал, "смешение запутанности" парашют на вершине и в то же время крюк на нижней ,подкрылки из СПС
. На памятниках, можно поставить различные чудеса. Я думаю, что следующий самолет для проведения испытаний. Пожалуйста, будьте чувствительны в проведении пилот, который на время посадки по-прежнему думать, которые выпускат парашют

----------


## lindr

Все так и не так :Smile: 
Вот живой пример на экс-польском 

516999293	УМ					Польша	9293	

обнаружился хвост от 516999304, см. фото

Я вначале также решил, что это сборная солянка, однако не было такого самолета, во всяком случае для ОВД, скорее взяли из задела.

516999301	УМ					Венгрия	55	
516999306	УМ					Польша	9306

----------


## RA3DCS

> Пожалуйста, будьте чувствительны в проведении пилот, который на время посадки по-прежнему думать, которые выпускат парашют



Пилоту не нужно было думать, какой парашют выпускать выключатель (судя по описанию, был за приборной панелью) и был доступен только на земле техническому составу.

----------


## babcia131

*Александр*
 Я это понимаю,был переключатель правильно настроен для "верхнего или нижнего" парашют, но для меня это было просто для самолетов, на которых испытания новое размещение парашюта. Не говорите мне, что есть серия самолетов, сконструированных для нормальной работы с двумя парашютами ", верхний и нижний" за один раз.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А похоже Околелов все же прав. Как Вам этот снимок?
> гребень то для нижнего ТП.


Насчет правоты Околелова я пока еще посомневаюсь маленько. Но аппарат действительно интересный. Похоже, ранний ПФС с подф. гребнем от ПФа. На мой взгляд, это еще не доказывает наличие двух парашютов на борту. Это только подтверждает наши подозрения, что самолеты собирались, образно говоря, "из чего попало". Такое впечатления, что самолет собирали из того, что привезут из цехов. И серийность здесь побоку. Один цех клепал крылья, другой кили, третий-ХЧФ и т. д. И каждый за перевыполнение плана получал премии. А потом все это, похоже, наперегонки везли в сборочный цех. Смешно, но, похоже, так и было. Здесь, на Форуме, уже не раз сталкивались с тем, что номера агрегатов имею разные номера серий, не новость.

----------


## muk33

> Насчет правоты Околелова я пока еще посомневаюсь маленько. Но аппарат действительно интересный. Похоже, ранний ПФС с подф. гребнем от ПФа. На мой взгляд, это еще не доказывает наличие двух парашютов на борту. Это только подтверждает наши подозрения, что самолеты собирались, образно говоря, "из чего попало".


У нас сейчас готовят к установке на памятник самолет МиГ-23УБ-КО. Поскольку самолет несколько лет был разукомплектован, на него ставят некоторые детали от двух других МиГ-23 (других модификаций). А еще думают, какое вооружение на него повесить (хотя в оригинале данная машина НИКОГДА не несла подвесного вооружения). Лет через несколько, думаю, возникнут такие же споры... :Wink:

----------


## Mig

> У нас сейчас готовят к установке на памятник самолет МиГ-23УБ-КО...


А что такое МиГ-23УБ-КО?
Мне показалось, что здесь на форуме пришли к общему мнению, что несмотря на различия в "спарках" МиГ-23, все они все равно назывались УБ. Или я что-то пропустил? :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что такое МиГ-23УБ-КО?
> Мне показалось, что здесь на форуме пришли к общему мнению, что несмотря на различия в "спарках" МиГ-23, все они все равно назывались УБ. Или я что-то пропустил?


Про него Олег уже рассказывал.
-----------------------------------
Это специальная модификация МиГ-23УБ-КО (учебно-боевой кинооператорский). Большинство кадров воздушной киносъемки при испытаниях сняты именно с него. В кабине не было РУС и большинства приборов - на их месте установлена ниша для фиксации камеры на взлете-посадке.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не этот?         .

----------


## muk33

> Не этот?         .


Он самый. Закончил летать в 2006 году. Серийник где-то был (поищу). Только подпись под фото смущает. Не было такого кинооператора. Кстати фото не 2006 года, а более раннее. В 2005, к 85-летию ГЛИЦ номер самолета стал красным. Думаю это фото к 80-летию (2000 год). Тогда летали 2 МиГ-23: УБ-КО и ВКП. Видимо с него и велась съемка.

----------


## Mig

> Это специальная модификация МиГ-23УБ-КО (учебно-боевой кинооператорский). Большинство кадров воздушной киносъемки при испытаниях сняты именно с него. В кабине не было РУС и большинства приборов - на их месте установлена ниша для фиксации камеры на взлете-посадке.


Спасибо за разъяснение!

----------


## lindr

Нашел интересные фото самолетов ВВС Ирака 

21111, 21112, 21114, 21115 самолеты похоже одной серии, фонарь старого образца и и широкий киль есть фото разных ракурсов

----------


## RA3DCS

> У нас сейчас готовят к установке на памятник самолет МиГ-23УБ-КО.


Похоже уже ставят!

----------


## RA3DCS

Город Углегорск Донецкой области. 
Очень интересная машина. Киль увеличенной площади, верхнее расположение ТП, кресло СК, нет системы СПС.
К сожалению, найти более подробных фотографий не удалось.
Похоже на ФЛ!

----------


## babcia131

Или, FL, или другой "компиляция"
SK убеждает меня, потому что СПС не знаю, является ли или нет.
Фото размытые , глаз слабые :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> СПС не знаю, является ли или нет.
> Фото размытые ,


Вот еще фото получше!

----------


## babcia131

Теперь лучше. Закрылки можно увидеть без SPS.
 Я думаю, FL, хотя в таком месте может сделать что-нибудь с самолетом.


Всего понемногу и у нас есть таинственный самолет. :Smile:

----------


## AndyM

Я осмотрел этого самолета в июле 2011 года.
 Он имеет номер 777003964 трафарету на нем.
 Означает ли это, что-нибудь?

----------


## FLOGGER

Практически наверняка, это ФЛ. По-моему, все признаки налицо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Он имеет номер 777003964 трафарету на нем.
>  Означает ли это, что-нибудь?


Странный номер, скорее всего это номер чертежа какой-то детали. 
А других фотографий его нет?

77-7003-964
77 – индекс самолета;
70- номер конструктивной группы;
03- номер подгруппы;
964- порядковый номер детали.

Хотя в своих документах группу 70 я не нахожу.
67- Установка ускорителей, 71- радиооборудование, 72 – электрооборудование.
Может для экспортного варианта была добавлена новая группа?

На какой части самолета обнаружен этот номер?

----------


## GK21

> Вот еще фото получше!


Судя по всем очевидным признакам, которые отчетливо просматриваются на данном фото, в том числе и закрылкам - это ФЛ

----------


## lindr

Вот еще пара интересных фото. 

Кстати пока никто не высказался по поводу иракских 21111, 21112, 21114, 21115 , других фото увы нет.

В разных источниках сообщалось о наличии ФЛ в ВВС Ирака, Афганистана, Египта, Сирии. Сирийских фото у меня нет. На счет остальных похоже на правду. Хотя количество, похоже было незначительным.

----------


## AndyM

> Странный номер, скорее всего это номер чертежа какой-то детали. 
> А других фотографий его нет?
> 
> 77-7003-964
> 77 – индекс самолета;
> 70- номер конструктивной группы;
> 03- номер подгруппы;
> 964- порядковый номер детали.
> 
> ...


Номер был на шасси двери

----------


## FLOGGER

А перед тройкой точно 0? Не 8?
 Хотя мне все равно не понять этот номер.

----------


## AndyM

> А перед тройкой точно 0? Не 8?
>  Хотя мне все равно не понять этот номер.


Это очень ясно, на оригинальной фотографии - 777003964

----------


## RA3DCS

> Номер был на шасси двери


Странный номер!
А с другой стороны тоже такой номер?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще на этом месте я раньше встречал зав. номер самолета. Но этот номер, если это заводской, мне непонятен.

----------


## lindr

Есть версия что 77-7003-964, вроде как тут

76-4801-240 Алжирский МФ 964801, я засомневался но на киле остались следы четырехзначного номера, первая явно "4"

PS. жаль что афганские и иракские ФЛ никого не заинтересовали :Frown:

----------


## babcia131

> PS. жаль что афганские и иракские ФЛ никого не заинтересовали


Извините меня. Если вы хотите поделиться новостями, фотографиями, с удовольствием смотрю их. Но никто не имеет, то, что мы говорим? Я думаю, что друзей МиГ-21 интересуются всем, что касается строительства и самолетa.

Я приветствую тепло. :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> ... жаль что афганские и иракские ФЛ никого не заинтересовали


Ой, а вы знаете, как меня советские ФЛ-ы интересуют! Но вот жаль никто по этой теме ничего интересного не сказал... :Frown:

----------


## lindr

Ладно, так 70-я серия может быть или это через-чур? Общее кол-во выпущенных ФЛ оценивается примерно в 250 машин, насколько мне известно. А про советские ФЛ как раз сказано предостаточно и номера известны и серийники. Иракский бы серийник найти.. Ибо от афганского №74 вроде ничего не осталось, не видал его на современных фотографиях из Баграма. 

Кстати у Гордона упоминается о ПФ 74-й серии для Судана с поставкой в 1970 году, зачем там "0" не знаю, так в первоисточнике.

7607401	ПФ					Судан	201	
7607402	ПФ					Судан	202	
7607403	ПФ					Судан	203	
7607404	ПФ					Судан	204	
7607405	ПФ					Судан	205	
7607406	ПФ					Судан	206	
7607407	ПФ					Судан	207	
7607408	ПФ					Судан	208	
7607409	ПФ					Судан	209	
7607410	ПФ					Судан	210	
7607411	ПФ					Судан	211	
7607412	ПФ					Судан	212	
7607413	ПФ					Судан	213	
7607414	ПФ					Судан	214	
7607415	ПФ					Судан	215	
7607416	ПФ					Судан	216	
7607417	ПФ					Судан	217	
7607418	ПФ					Судан	218

----------


## FLOGGER

> 76-4801-240 Алжирский МФ 964801


Этот номер, мне так думается, является чертежным номером детали. Это съемный сектор.

----------


## lindr

может и так... просто остальные в этом диапазоне. 47-48 серия. № 4806 Югославия. Надпись на киле уже не прочитать увы... 

964702	МФ					Алжир		
964712	МФ					Алжир	FD-16

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть версия что 77-7003-964, вроде как тут
> 
> 76-4801-240 Алжирский МФ 964801, я засомневался но на киле остались следы четырехзначного номера, первая явно "4"


Про Алжирский номер (что это не номер самолета) Я Вам уже говорил!
http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=313

48 – конструктивный номер группы. Щитки шасси.
Но с Углегорским ФЛ непонятно. 
70 – (если это конструктивная группа) нет в списках совсем. 
Разбивка самолета на конструктивные группы предусмотрена отраслевой нормалью 57АО и действительна на все классы и типы самолетов.

----------


## lindr

А если предположить что 7003 это все-таки номер (70-я серия 03 самолет)?

Про Судан можете откомментировать? Если ПФ ФЛ нумерация серий сквозная, то...

----------


## Migarius

> Вообще на этом месте я раньше встречал зав. номер самолета. Но этот номер, если это заводской, мне непонятен.


А это и есть заводской номер, только не короткий, а полный. Всё как и у 23-х до перехода на новую систему нумерации.

№777003964:
77 - тип изделия
7 - год выпуска
00 - завод №30
39 - серия
64 - самолёт в серии

По такой схеме полные серийные номера имели все МиГ-21-е выпускаемые заводом №30, но обычно на самолётах указывали только номер серии и номер машины в серии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 64 - самолёт в серии
> По такой схеме полные серийные номера имели все МиГ-21-е выпускаемые заводом №30, но обычно на самолётах указывали только номер серии и номер машины в серии.


Спасибо за информацию!

А что их действительно столько много было в одной серии?

----------


## lindr

Ред: Вопрос уже не актуален, поэтому задам другой

Как осуществлялась поставка ФЛ указанной серии? Поставляли готовый самолет в разобранном виде?

----------


## Migarius

> Спасибо за информацию!
> 
> А что их действительно столько много было в одной серии?


Именно так. В Индию из этой серии поставили: 3901-3915, 3921-3959 и 3972-3981.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Именно так. В Индию из этой серии поставили: 3901-3915, 3921-3959 и 3972-3981.


Очень интересно! А это полностью собранных или в агрегатах?

----------


## Migarius

> Ред: Вопрос уже не актуален, поэтому задам другой
> 
> Как осуществлялась поставка ФЛ указанной серии? Поставляли готовый самолет в разобранном виде?


Судя по всему 39-я серия поставлялась в агрегатах и деталях, но вполне вероятно, что первые 15 машин отправили в собранном виде.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по всему 39-я серия поставлялась в агрегатах и деталях, но вполне вероятно, что первые 15 машин отправили в собранном виде.


И сколько таких больших серий было на ФЛ?

----------


## lindr

Разные источники говорят о ~50 машинах собранных у нас (я насчитал 46 но номерам), сколько из них были поставлены заводом №30?

Есть интересные фотки с сайта БВАУЛ бн 55

----------


## Migarius

> И сколько таких больших серий было на ФЛ?


Я знаю только 39-ю

----------


## Migarius

> Разные источники говорят о ~50 машинах собранных у нас (я насчитал 46 но номерам), сколько из них были поставлены заводом №30?


А можно полюбопытствовать, что за источники?

----------


## lindr

Да в десятке статей эта цифра присутствует 50, 54 самолета итд, я насчитал 46 (пост 129). 

МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) малоизвестная модификация.

----------


## Migarius

> Да в десятке статей эта цифра присутствует 50, 54 самолета итд, я насчитал 46 (пост 129). 
> 
> МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) малоизвестная модификация.


Всё врут календари :Smile: . А вот Ваша арифметика, я думаю ближе к истине.
Не знаю, поставлялись ли в Индию машины из Горького, но завод №30 отправил их туда в количестве 195 шт., как в виде экспортных поставок, так и в виде поставок по лицензии. Самолёты поставленные по лицензии передавались как в собранном виде, так в агрегатах и деталях. Сколько поставили в собранном виде (экспорт+лицензия) точно сказать не могу, но не менее 70. О подробностях история пока умалчивает. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Уважаемый Migarius, не могли бы Вы ответить на пару вопросов?

- кому были поставлены оставшиеся машины 39-й серии?

- Вы упомянули о 195 машинах поставленных в Индию, в 39-й серии таких машин 64, к каким сериям относятся остальные?

----------


## lindr

Похоже это 773313 из 810-го УАП, номер 3313 определен довольно давно(1996).

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21ФЛ Индия.
Калькутта, Никко парк

----------


## lindr

Судя по всему сирийский МиГ-21ФЛ

----------


## lindr

Борисоглебское училище, еще один ФЛ, похоже (см. пост № 193)

----------


## RA3DCS

Олег (ВЕТЕРАН) обнаружил еще один МиГ-21ФЛ.
Ставрополь Парк Победы.
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossiya/Stavropol/3
Самолет на аллее в Парке победы
На панораме виден закрылок.

----------


## BETEPAH

Ещё один ФЛ на аэродроме Чугуев:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=18703

----------


## BETEPAH

Закрылок и пушка МиГ-21 в Киеве.

----------


## babcia131

*BETEPAH*
Вы не имеете более Фото гондоле ГП-9 ?

----------


## BETEPAH

> *BETEPAH*
> Вы не имеете более Фото гондоле ГП-9 ?


У меня, к сожалению, больше нет фото.
Но можете здесь поискать:
thexhs — альбом «Музей Великой Отечественной войны. Киев» на Яндекс.Фотках
thexhs — «IMG_5517.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## BETEPAH

Александр, взгляните опытным глазом на МиГ-21 в Оржице (Полтавская обл.)
Украинский Споттерский Сайт Аэровокзал - Фото самолета (ID:73591) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 119 RED
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...jpg?uselang=ru
ФЛ???

----------


## lindr

Да, это ФЛ, закрылок на втором снимке, достаточное док-во

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21 в Оржице (Полтавская обл.)
> ФЛ???


Да! Серийный номер бы узнать!!!!!

----------


## GK21

Безусловно это он. Смущает, правда, наличие отбойных пластин под створками, которых ни на одном ФЛ-е до сих пор видеть не приходилось. Вероятно - это поздняя доработка

----------


## FLOGGER

Вы имеете в виду вживую или на фото? Потому что фотографий с этими штуковинами (к сожалению, на знаю, как правильно они называются) в Сети навалом. Возможно, он предназначался на экспорт.

----------


## lindr

При чем здесь экспорт?  :Smile:  Пластины ставили по бюлленетням на ПФМ и ФЛ в случае использования ими подвесного пушечного контейнера под фюзеляжем.

----------


## FLOGGER

> При чем здесь экспорт?  Пластины ставили по бюлленетням на ПФМ и ФЛ в случае использования ими подвесного пушечного контейнера под фюзеляжем.


При том, что эти щитки, я назову их так, стоят на экспортных машинах ФЛ как с ГП-9, так и без неё. А вот на фото ФЛов, которые были сделаны в Союзе, я этих щитков не вижу. Т. е. я не вижу связи между этими щитками и наличием ГП-9.
Кстати,  есть фото польского ПФМа №6604 с ГП-9, но без этих щитков.

----------


## GK21

> Вы имеете в виду вживую или на фото? Потому что фотографий с этими штуковинами (к сожалению, на знаю, как правильно они называются) в Сети навалом. Возможно, он предназначался на экспорт.


Я имел в виду и вживую, и на всех имеющихся фото МиГ-21ФЛ, использующихся в 234-м полку (затем в Чугуеве), а также на фото и рисунках поставляемых в Сирию, Египет, Ирак и др. страны самолетов. Исключение составляют, разве что, фото МиГ-21ФЛ из музея в Индии (надо полагать лицензионного). Не приходилось видеть эти пластины и на ПФМ в Кубинке. Почему-то мне всегда казалось, что впервые они появились на СМ/МФ.

----------


## lindr

> Т. е. я не вижу связи между этими щитками и наличием ГП-9.


И зря, больше ни для чего он не нужен. ГП-9 к самолету намертво не приклеена, могут снять или подвесить  :Biggrin: .

Да кстати ФЛ было выпущено около 300 машин с 23-ю по 39-я серии, плюс ПФЛ вьетнамские 771812, часть 19-й, 20-й, 21-я и часть 22-й серий

Это тоже тип 77, киль не имеет значения, плюс два самолета тип 77 с узким килем в Индию в 1965, уничтоженные при налете ВВС Пакистана во время войны. Кроме того под вопросом машины поставленные в Египет в 1964, возможно это тоже тип 77 а не тип 76, который поставлялся пошожу только в ВВС СССр и страны ОВД,

ФЛ выпускались в трех разных вариантах исполнения, и впоследствии дорабатывались по бюллетеням, поэтому весьма разнообразны по внешнему виду.

Да, еще: фото ПФМ зав. номер 946006 с пластинами я постил тут, поищу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, я сейчас прошарил свои картинки по ФЛ и ПФМ, могу сказать, что наличие этих щитков наблюдается и в Союзе, и у ОВД, причем, безо всякой связи с наличием ГП-9. Да и на СМ\МФ, где ГШ-23 везде, и там эти щитки стоят не на всех машинах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И зря, больше ни для чего он не нужен. ГП-9 к самолету намертво не приклеена, могут снять или подвесить .


А я и не знал :Mad: 
В таком случае, Вы не написали, почему на машине с ГП-9 этих щитков нет? А также, почему не на всех СМах они стоят?

----------


## Кацперский

Эти пластины ничего общего с установкой пушки не имеют, так как при стрельбе в полёте воздухозаборники дополнительной подпитки двигателя всё равно закрыты.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эти пластины ничего общего с установкой пушки не имеют,


Я, кстати, так и полагаю. Я думаю, чт они ставились для защиты двигателя при взлете с грунта и т. п. Т. е. против попадания п\п в дв-ль именно при взлете, т. к. на взлете эти створки приоткрыты.

----------


## lindr

> А также, почему не на всех СМах они стоят?


Ставились по бюллетеню, изначально не было.

Вроде для защиты стекла кабины от гильз а не ВЗ. Я такую версию слышал. Может это и неправда, важно то (и именно это я хотел прежде всего сказать) что наличие дефлекторов на этой машине не является чем-то необычным.

----------


## Кацперский

Что-то не могу себе представить попадание гильзы в стекло фонаря. Да почему тогда они защищают лишь короткий участок, как раз в районе ВЗ. Неужели это единственный путь по которому рикошетирующие гильзы могли попасть в фонарь? На наших самолётах этот бюллетень не выполнялся, на немецких - частично. Наши самолёты с грунта не летали - были проведены всего лишь одни такие полёты по-моему, причём с заснеженной ГВПП, да у нас в полку спарка взлетала с ГВПП рядом с бетонкой разок, в рамках какой-то показухи.

Да снесло бы пластины гильзой скорее всего.

----------


## GK21

> Я, кстати, так и полагаю. Я думаю, чт они ставились для защиты двигателя при взлете с грунта и т. п. Т. е. против попадания п\п в дв-ль именно при взлете, т. к. на взлете эти створки приоткрыты.


Совершенно верно  (и на посадке - тоже)

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря, я вообще не представляю себе полет гильзы снизу вверх по окружности, да еще и против полета. Для меня это просто фантастика. Я тоже полагаю, что ставились эти щитки по бюллетеню, но тогда в тексте б-ня должно быть указано, почему проводится такая доработка, с какой целью.

----------


## babcia131

Защита от попадания грязи с передней шасси во время взлета и посадки.
  Это мое скромное мнение    :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, вроде общее мнение выработано. Осталось выяснить, верное ли оно :Smile:

----------


## babcia131

> Ну, вроде общее мнение выработано. Осталось выяснить, верное ли оно


Только доступ к оригинальному бюллетенy :Confused: 
Но я не вижу более значимых объяснений.Годы практики :Cool:

----------


## RA3DCS

Уважаемые коллеги! Позвольте высказать еще одну версию появления этих «Ласт» под каналами воздухозаборников.
Как Вы заметили про эту конструкцию, упоминание в описании самолета нигде не встречается. 
В книге ремонт самолетов Е-7, Е-7СПС, и Е-7С имеется раздел : «КАНАЛ ВСАСЫВАНИЯ»
Методика, частичный ремонт и основные требования по ремонту канала всасывания отражены в кн. 2, (ч 1, стр. 206-208), кроме рекомендаций изложенных в книге 2, при ремонте канала всасывания необходимо на всех самолетах, за исключением тех, которые прошли ремонт по бюллетеню, независимо от состояния канала всасывания, усилить канал в зоне шпангоутов № 10-13. 
И далее идет описание по установке усиливающих листов, профилей, специальных заклепок и на каком герметике это все устанавливать со ссылкой на рисунок-13 (который  был во вклейке и в оригинале,  к сожалению не сохранился).
Конечно, это не дает 100% уверенности что установленные « Ласты» это просто усиление канала! Но что-то в этой версии есть!

----------


## FLOGGER

> идет описание по установке усиливающих листов, профилей, специальных заклепок и на каком герметике это все устанавливать


Спорить не могу, т. к. доказывать нечем, но уверен, что все это делалось внутри ф-жа.

----------


## RA3DCS

> но уверен, что все это делалось внутри ф-жа.


Возможно, тогда надо искать книгу 2 часть 1 и вклейку с рисунками!!!!

----------


## Кацперский

> но уверен, что все это делалось внутри ф-жа.


Абсолютно верно. Достаточно посмотреть, где располагаются шпангоуты №№ 10-13. К шп. № 11 крепятся боковые ТЩ. Шпангоут № 10 расположен за 295 мм до шп. № 11. А ВЗ впереди, между шп. №№ 8 и 9 как-то.

Поправочка. ВЗ между шп. №№ 9 и 10, а пластина в районе шп. №№ 8-10.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поправочка. ВЗ между шп. №№ 9 и 10, .


Между шп. 9 и 11!!!

----------


## Кацперский

Ай-яй-яй. А шп. № 10 совсем нет, выходит!

----------


## RA3DCS

Есть даже 10А, но он несиловой!

----------


## Кацперский

О шп. 10А не слышал. Это на какой модификации? И тем не менее ни того ни другого на твоём рисунке нету.

----------


## lindr

> за исключением тех, которые прошли ремонт по бюллетеню


А номер бюллетеня не подскажите? Хотелось бы год по номеру попытаться определить, хотя старую систему нумерации бюллетеней я знаю плохо.

----------


## RA3DCS

Номер там не указан!

----------


## RA3DCS

> О шп. 10А не слышал. Это на какой модификации?


76, 94, 94Р, 95, 15, 50 и 75.

----------


## lindr

Это список машин Горьковского завода... 

А на Типах 76, 94А, 96А и.т.д. *московского* завода он был?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это список машин Горьковского завода...


Горьковского завода! По Московскому документации нет никакой!

----------


## Кацперский

> 76, 94, 94Р, 95, 15, 50 и 75.


Интересно как! Значит на схемах в лётных характеристиках не все шпангоуты показаны.
У тебя есть какие-нибудь рисунки на этот счёт, где можно бы увидеть их расположение по продольной оси фюзеляжа? Что мы знаем о силовых шпангоутах (какие номера)?

В ЛХ имеются на 74 (или 76), 94Р, 96:
1, 1А, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 7Б, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 13А, 14, 15, 15А, 16, 17, 18, 19, 19А, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 28А, 29, 30, 31, 31А, 32, 32А, 33, 33А, 34, 35, 35А, 36. То есть не хватает как минимум четырёх: 3А, 4А, 7А, 10А.

Нигде нету шп. № 21.

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного не в тему, но похоже этот МиГ-21СМТ до установки на постамент служил учебным пособием для тренировки по ремонту планера и систем при боевых повреждениях!

----------


## Кацперский

> Немного не в тему, но похоже этот МиГ-21СМТ до установки на постамент служил учебным пособием для тренировки по ремонту планера и систем при боевых повреждениях!


Или просто тренировки СМГ ТЭЧ, не думаю, что при боевых повреждениях нужны одни люки))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Номер там не указан!


Спорить не собираюсь, но бюллетеня без номера никогда не видел. Бывает длинный номер, их никогда не запоминал. 
И короткий, 3-4-х-значный. Те я еще помню по своей технике.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У тебя есть какие-нибудь рисунки на этот счёт, где можно бы увидеть их расположение по продольной оси фюзеляжа? Что мы знаем о силовых шпангоутах (какие номера)?
> 
> В ЛХ имеются на 74 (или 76), 94Р, 96:
> 1, 1А, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 7Б, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 13А, 14, 15, 15А, 16, 17, 18, 19, 19А, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 28А, 29, 30, 31, 31А, 32, 32А, 33, 33А, 34, 35, 35А, 36. То есть не хватает как минимум четырёх: 3А, 4А, 7А, 10А.
> 
> Нигде нету шп. № 21.


На схеме еще интересней:
3А, 4А есть, 7А не вижу, 10А не вижу, зато есть 9А (возможно опечатка). 21 есть. Не обозначен шпангоут между 11 и 12 это задняя стенка кабины.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спорить не собираюсь, но бюллетеня без номера никогда не видел..


Валера, я привел текст не из бюллетеня а из книги "Ремонт самолетов" Книга одиннадцатая часть 1. ремонт узлов, агрегатов и систем, отличающих самолеты Е-7СПС и Е-7С от самолета Е-7. номер бюллетеня в тексте не указан.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Или просто тренировки СМГ ТЭЧ, не думаю, что при боевых повреждениях нужны одни люки))


Как нам говорили, если не дай бог это случится, полк потеряет в первые дни боев сразу 90% самолетов, поскольку кроме обычных регламентов СД-шники должны уметь менять двигатели в полевых условиях за 2-3 часа, радисты и АО-шники паять и восстанавливать поврежденные жгуты и трубопроводы, группа СМГ клепать пробоины и восстанавливать повреждения планера. Что, по сути, мы толком и не умели!!!

----------


## Кацперский

> На схеме еще интересней:
> 3А, 4А есть, 7А не вижу, 10А не вижу, зато есть 9А (возможно опечатка). 21 есть. Не обозначен шпангоут между 11 и 12 это задняя стенка кабины.


Мда! Давай вместе думать! По-моему № 9А логично, а то он как бы разрезает дополнительный ВЗ, а тот однозначно находится между №№ 9 и 10. Да 9А получается - перерванный, аналогично № 3? Он вроде силовой, должен быть сплошной? Там № 11 стопудово неправильно подписан. Должен быть правее, где ТЩ крепится. И тогда вскакивает у нас на его место 10А. А что стало с 7А... Где его там запихнуть, места совсем нету.

Схемы хвоста нету?

Постараюсь по заклёпкам понять что к чему, только фото качественные подберу.

----------


## Кацперский

> Как нам говорили, если не дай бог это случится, полк потеряет в первые дни боев сразу 90% самолетов, поскольку кроме обычных регламентов СД-шники должны уметь менять двигатели в полевых условиях за 2-3 часа, радисты и АО-шники паять и восстанавливать поврежденные жгуты и трубопроводы, группа СМГ клепать пробоины и восстанавливать повреждения планера. Что, по сути, мы толком и не умели!!!


Не могу ничего утверждать, но полагаю, что на базе ТЭЧ авиаполков дивизии в особый период формировали бы ремонтные базы. Одной дивизионной ПАРМ явно не хватало бы. С другой стороны, когда задумаешься о потерях... Да СМГ - самая виртуозная группа. Только они занимались самодеятельностью, так сказать)) И этому просто так не научишь. Вот и тренироваться надо на живом теле, то есть самолёте. Люки резать, листы обшивки менять. Клепать. Ковать детали. Гнуть и прочее))

----------


## RA3DCS

> Схемы хвоста нету?
> .


На схеме хвоста только силовые обозначены!

----------


## lindr

Схема 94А московского завода (Югославия), *Нет 3А, 4А, 9А*

----------


## babcia131

> Как нам говорили, если не дай бог это случится, полк потеряет в первые дни боев сразу 90% самолетов, поскольку кроме обычных регламентов СД-шники *должны уметь менять двигатели в полевых условиях за 2-3 часа*, радисты и АО-шники паять и восстанавливать поврежденные жгуты и трубопроводы, группа СМГ клепать пробоины и восстанавливать повреждения планера. Что, по сути, мы толком и не умели!!!


Саша- с полным уважением-были рассказы для детей :Wink: 
"3аколдованный карандаш" и  "Cказки из мхов и папоротников " -менять двигатели в полевых условиях за 2-3 часа ?
Hа МиГ-21 ? Я думаю, что на бумаге. :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

> На схеме хвоста только силовые обозначены!


Ага, но и другие оси имеются, правда не все...




> Схема 94А московского завода (Югославия), *Нет 3А, 4А, 9А*


Да тут прям как у меня в ЛХ, только № 21 есть, а в ЛХ нету)) Ужас, замутили воду окончательно))

Спасибо ребята!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, а вот в этой картинке в твоем посте №245 я вижу сверху и снизу буковки: А, Б, В, и т. д. Я так понимаю, это сечения? Или что? Если сечения, то показаны ли они?



> Я думаю, что на бумаге.


А я уверен, что это и на бумаге не получится.

----------


## RA3DCS

> в твоем посте №245 я вижу сверху и снизу буковки: А, Б, В, и т. д. Я так понимаю, это сечения? Или что? Если сечения, то показаны ли они?
> .


Да Валера, сечения есть!

----------


## Кацперский

К слову, вчера поработал немного с чертежами МиГ-21 из книжек и журналов для моделистов. Ребят собирающих модельки придётся огорчить. Не нашёл, буквально, ни одного правильного чертежа. Интересно, как авторы их составляют? Некоторые из них убивают деталями (клёпка, винтики, всё есть - например в чешской монографии МиГ-21 издательства Якаб, часть 2-я), но всё равно допущены грубейшие ошибки. Вспоминается опубликованная польским журналом для моделистов миниРеплика статья с ЗАВОДСКИМИ чертежами лицензионного МиГ-15бис (Lim-2). Просто поражающий воображение материал! А дождёмся ли мы когда-нибудь таких же чертежей МиГ-21?

----------


## FLOGGER

Cаша, большое спасибо! А другие сечения есть? И, хотя я подозреваю, что эти сечения не очень соответствуют реальности, было бы интересно посмотреть и другие сечения. По 28-му шпангоуту сразу станет видно, что почем. Меня особенно интересуют сечения в районе кабины, но, мне сдается, что здесь они "подзагуляли".



> А дождёмся ли мы когда-нибудь таких же чертежей МиГ-21?


 Сам хотел бы, да боюсь, что уже нет. Я никак не могу найти "теорию" на подвесной бак на 490 л, а уж на самолет-то и не мечтаю. Но мне кажется, что у чехов-то должно же что-то остаться? Они же выпускали его.

----------


## Кацперский

> Но мне кажется, что у чехов-то должно же что-то остаться? Они же выпускали его.


И я о них подумал))

----------


## lindr

Вот интересный материал по теме, найти бы автора... Курсовая по конструкции МиГ-21

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...55534169,d.bGE




> Да, интересно какие материалы использовали авторы в своей работе. Нет списка литературы.


Вот поэтому мне и захотелось найти автора  :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

> найти бы автора...


Да, интересно какие материалы использовали авторы в своей работе. Нет списка литературы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И, хотя я подозреваю, что эти сечения не очень соответствуют реальности, было бы интересно посмотреть и другие сечения. По 28-му шпангоуту сразу станет видно, что почем. Меня особенно интересуют сечения в районе кабины, но, мне сдается, что здесь они "подзагуляли".


Валера это же не конструкторские чертежи, это так для общей информации.
Вот несколько эскизов шпангоутов.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще по хвостовой части!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера это же не конструкторские чертежи, это так для общей информации.


Да, Саша, я это понимаю. Но тебе все равно большое спасибо! Спасибо за помощь.
К сожалению нигде не могу найти то, что меня интересует. Спасибо людям, попросил сделать снимок 28-го шп. на расстыкованном самолете, сделали. Хоть это есть. Просил ребят из Воронежа, у них там были чертежи - тоже облом. Причем, объяснили, что не хотят связываться с 1 отделом, вроде их предупредили, что могут быть проблемы. Хотя я не понимаю, какие могут быть проблемы с 21-м?

----------


## Кацперский

Саша, ты все эти рисунки почерпнул из одного и того же издания? Не мог бы его опубликовать целиком?




> Хотя я не понимаю, какие могут быть проблемы с 21-м?


Пару лет назад на forumavia.ru узнал о том, что ТО и ИЭ кресла СК на тот момент всё ещё находилась под грифом. После этого, я уже ничему не удивлюсь.

Ребят, у кого-нибудь есть подшивки журнала Авиация и Космонавтика за 1975-1977 гг.? Нужна статья про освоение Су-17М в 18 апиб в Шпротаве.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, ты все эти рисунки почерпнул из одного и того же издания? Не мог бы его опубликовать целиком?
> .


Радек, сканы не мои. Выкладывать полностью (без согласия автора сканов) наверно неприлично!
Автор на форуме присутствует, если захочет сам выложит!

----------


## Кацперский

Понял тебя!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Олег (ВЕТЕРАН) обнаружил еще один МиГ-21ФЛ.
> Ставрополь Парк Победы.


С помощью Александра Козлова удалось узнать его серийный номер.
Как видим плоскости использовались от задела 34 серии.

----------


## FLOGGER

А самолет целиком где-то есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А самолет целиком где-то есть?


Есть, вот еще несколько фоток.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не, этого раньше не видел. Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не, этого раньше не видел. Спасибо.


Валера в посте 203 была ссылка на панораму!

----------


## GK21

Судя по количеству уже найденных на юге нашей бывшей страны памятников с МиГ-21ФЛ, большинство из этих самолетов, попавших из 234-го ГИАП в Чугуев в 1975 г.  так и не были утилизированы... И это очень радует. Надеюсь. что это фото - не последнее  :Redface:

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати да, ФЛов, на мой взгляд, оказалось неожиданно много.



> Валера в посте 203 была ссылка на панораму


А я тогда не понял, что ее крутить можно, а так не разглядел узел закрылка.

----------


## Migarius

> Судя по количеству уже найденных на юге нашей бывшей страны памятников с МиГ-21ФЛ, большинство из этих самолетов, попавших из 234-го ГИАП в Чугуев в 1975 г.  так и не были утилизированы... И это очень радует. Надеюсь. что это фото - не последнее


Думаю стоит ещё в Пятихатки Донецкой области заглянуть :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по количеству уже найденных на юге нашей бывшей страны памятников с МиГ-21ФЛ,:


Пока так и не знаем серийный номер главного ФЛ в Кубинке!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Думаю стоит ещё в Пятихатки Донецкой области заглянуть


Машина с "ластами" и доработана под САРПП.
Уважаемый Мигариус про "Ласты" нам поясните! Почему на одних машинах ставили на других нет!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

А вот еще один ФЛ.
Полтавская область, Оржицкий район, пгт Оржица.
Повтор уже было!!!!!

----------


## Migarius

> Защита от попадания грязи с передней шасси во время взлета и посадки.
>   Это мое скромное мнение


Ваше скромное мнение соответствует действительности на 100% :Smile: 
Защитные гребни устанавливались под створками дополнительного забора воздуха с целью обеспечения эксплуатации самолёта с грунта для предотвращения попадания в канал всасывания брызг и грязи при взлёте и посадке . Так что установка пушечной гондолы ГП-9 и усиление конструкции канала здесь не причём.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Защитные гребни устанавливались под створками дополнительного забора воздуха с целью обеспечения эксплуатации самолёта с грунта


Мигариус, Спасибо! 
И что как часто Миг-21 приходилось летать с грунта, что начиная с модификации "М" и выше гребни стали устанавливать поголовно?
Может просто для предотвращения попадания в канал всасывания брызг и грязи при взлёте и посадке с ВПП?

----------


## Иваныч

> Мигариус, Спасибо! 
> И что так часто Миг-21 приходилось летать с грунта,


Регулярно летали на грунтовый аэродром и выполняли посадки на запасную грунтовую полосу на МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-21БИС М.
Правда гребней у нас не припомню,завтра пойду поднимать альбомы с фотографиями.
Может уже запамятовал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-21БИС М.
> .


Иваныч, подскажите, что за новая модификация МиГ-21БИС М.???????

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, подскажите, что за новая модификация МиГ-21БИС М.???????


На нём было установлено оборудование позволяющее работать с РСБН с возможностью автоматического захода на посадку.
Система кажется называлась Полёт-ои.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Думаю стоит ещё в Пятихатки Донецкой области заглянуть


Только не Донецкая, а Днепропетровская:
Список авиапамятников на Украине — Википедия

Вы так не путайте, а то я уже чуть было не начал вещи собирать и бежать билет покупать, что бы съездить и сфотографировать. А тут выясняется... :Frown:

----------


## CRC

> На нём было установлено оборудование позволяющее работать с РСБН с возможностью автоматического захода на посадку.
> Система кажется называлась Полёт-ои.


Конечно ПОЛЕТ?  Ha Ил-62 был Полет, в том числе  радионавигационная система Kурс MP-2 .Если бы тот же набор?МиГ-21 РСБН-5

----------


## Migarius

> Только не Донецкая, а Днепропетровская:
> Список авиапамятников на Украине — Википедия
> 
> Вы так не путайте, а то я уже чуть было не начал вещи собирать и бежать билет покупать, что бы съездить и сфотографировать. А тут выясняется...


Так точно, Днепропетровская. Ошибся малость :Tongue: 
Вот ссылка на его местонахождение: Яндекс.Карты

----------


## RA3DCS

> На нём было установлено оборудование позволяющее работать с РСБН с возможностью автоматического захода на посадку.
> Система кажется называлась Полёт-ои.


Понятно, еще одно неофициальное придуманное название типа МиГ-21БИС САУ или МиГ-23МЛА !!!!!!

----------


## lindr

> Понятно, еще одно неофициальное придуманное название типа МиГ-21БИС САУ


Ну вот Александр опять вы за свое, нельзя делить названия на "правильные" и "неправильные" - это путь в никуда. 

Если вы откроете Югославское описание вы прочитаете Paljot-OI (Polet-OI) всего лишь число написанное римской цифрой, можно читать так и эдак, у Ту-142МЗ есть подсистема *КННIV* читается правильно *Ка-эН-эН-четыре*, при этом для экономии и простоты писали в официальных документах *КННIУ*  и даже *КНН1У*, и никого это не смущало. *Это нормально*

Что касается МиГ-21Бис-САУ, если вы откроете руководство JRV 1979 года вы увидите, что эскпортные МиГ-21Бис *всегда*  различали по наличию / отсутствию САУ-23ЕСН, JRV использовали обозначения L-17 и L-17K, в других просто писали МиГ-21бис-САУ, раз оно использовалось когда самолет был на вооружении это *официальное*  обозначение. 

Это  обозначение вросло во все издания и это правильно, смиритесь с этим. Можете его не использовать, это дело вкуса. Но упрекать кого-то в его использовании у вас нет никакого права.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну вот Александр опять вы за свое, нельзя делить названия на "правильные" и "неправильные" - это путь в никуда. 
> 
> Если вы откроете Югославское описание вы прочитаете Paljot-OI (Polet-OI) всего лишь число написанное римской цифрой, можно читать так и эдак, у Ту-142МЗ есть подсистема *КННIV* читается правильно *Ка-эН-эН-четыре*, при этом для экономии и простоты писали в официальных документах *КННIУ*  и даже *КНН1У*, и никого это не смущало. *Это нормально*
> 
> Что касается МиГ-21Бис-САУ, если вы откроете руководство JRV 1979 года вы увидите, что эскпортные МиГ-21Бис *всегда*  различали по наличию / отсутствию САУ-23ЕСН, JRV использовали обозначения L-17 и L-17K, в других просто писали МиГ-21бис-САУ, раз оно использовалось когда самолет был на вооружении это *официальное*  обозначение. 
> 
> Это  обозначение вросло во все издания и это правильно, смиритесь с этим. Можете его не использовать, это дело вкуса. Но упрекать кого-то в его использовании у вас нет никакого права.


Непонятно почему у Вас такое преклонение перед иностранщиной? Почему всюду и везде нам пытаются навязать иностранную идеологию и терминологию? У нас, что уже своего ничего не осталось? Понятно настоящего у нас уже ничего своего нет. Теперь уже хотят отобрать и историю. МиГ-21 производился в СССР причем тут как его называли в Югославии,  Америке, в Африке. Модернизировала Румыния свои М, МФ дали им название «Лансер», модернизировала Индия свои бис, дали им название МиГ-21БИС UPG – да есть такие названия. Строили Китайцы свой МиГ-21, и было у них свое название – пусть будет, кто спорит это их право? Пусть называют, как хотят. У меня нет права упрекать никого в использовании иностранной терминологии, а Вам это право наверно кто-то дал?
Уже дожили до того, что дети не знают кто такой Дед Мороз, зато знают Санта Клауса!
Я родился и вырос в Советском союзе, называл, и буду называть вещи своими именами, не в угоду подражания иностранной моде!

----------


## lindr

> Строили Китайцы свой МиГ-21


Они строили J-7 это другой самолет в общем и целом




> Непонятно почему у Вас такое преклонение перед иностранщиной? Почему всюду и везде нам пытаются навязать иностранную идеологию и терминологию?


Никто не преклонятся и не навязывает, есть сложившаяся система обозначений, понятная и признанная. Не хотите - пишите просто МиГ-21Бис это дело вкуса, никто Вам ничего не скажет. 
Я говорил и говорю система обозначений должна быть *простая понятная и общепризнанная*. И если честно мне все равно как она сложилась. А хочу чтобы меня поняли наибольшее число слушателей вот и все.





> Я родился и вырос в Советском союзе, называл, и буду называть вещи своими именами, не в угоду подражания иностранной моде!


Я тоже родился и вырос в СССР, у меня тоже ностальгия по тем временам и что? 

К чему этот *пустой пафос*? Я же написал: *называете как хотите*, никто вас за это не критикует и не к чему не принуждает . 

*Но и чужую точку зрения, надо уважать.* Я вашу позицию уважаю и не принуждаю соглашаться с моей.

----------


## Иваныч

> Конечно ПОЛЕТ?  Ha Ил-62 был Полет, в том числе  радионавигационная система Kурс MP-2 .Если бы тот же набор?МиГ-21 РСБН-5


Я ничего не понял.

----------


## Иваныч

> Понятно, еще одно неофициальное придуманное название типа МиГ-21БИС САУ или МиГ-23МЛА !!!!!!


Если самолёт назывался МИГ-21БИС М,то по другому как его назвать?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если самолёт назывался МИГ-21БИС М,то по другому как его назвать?


Иваныч, вот мне интересно, откуда эти названия берутся? Одно дело если его так звали между собой техники и летчики, другое, если он имеет такое название в официальных документах. 
Смотрим Инструкция летчику самолета МиГ-21БИС 1976 г.
- система ближней навигации «Полет ОИ» (устанавливается на некоторых самолетах вместо аппаратуры АРЛ-СМ).

----------


## CRC

> Я ничего не понял.


Полет нa Ил-62 это не просто радио-навигационного приемник VOR-ILS, которая была построена на МиГ-21 бис САУ, а также доплеровский радар, навигационная преобразователь NW-PB,система воздушных сигналов  CBC ,и другие.

Ha МиГ-21 бис Сау- был только Приемник Kурс-MP, следовательно, свое удивление по поводу названия, система Полет

Точно такой же набор навигационных был построен на Су-20 и МиГ-21 бис Sau

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, вот мне интересно, откуда эти названия берутся? Одно дело если его так звали между собой техники и летчики, другое, если он имеет такое название в официальных документах. 
> Смотрим Инструкция летчику самолета МиГ-21БИС 1976 г.
> - система ближней навигации «Полет ОИ» (устанавливается на некоторых самолетах вместо аппаратуры АРЛ-СМ).


Название появилось с появление данных самолётов.
Если-бы придумали сами,то назвали-бы МИГ-21 с РСБН,даже бис не употребили-бы.
Они же все БИСы были.
Приставить букву М в полку не могли,это откуда-то сверху.
Да и как регламент выполнять на оборудование,если все просто БИС,
значит что-то было написано в регламенте.
Серия по всей верояности уже другая.

----------


## Иваныч

> Полет нa Ил-62 это не просто радио-навигационного приемник VOR-ILS, которая была построена на МиГ-21 бис САУ, а также доплеровский радар, навигационная преобразователь NW-PB,система воздушных сигналов  CBC ,и другие.
> 
> Ha МиГ-21 бис Сау- был только Приемник Kурс-MP, следовательно, свое удивление по поводу названия, система Полет
> 
> Точно такой же набор навигационных был построен на Су-20 и МиГ-21 бис Sau


Оборудование позволяло работать с наземной системой ближней навигации и с ПРМГ.
Если мне память не изменяет называлось это оборудование Полёт ОИ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Название появилось с появление данных самолётов.
> Если-бы придумали сами,то назвали-бы МИГ-21 с РСБН,даже бис не употребили-бы.
> Они же все БИСы были.
> .


Иваныч,  буква в обозначении модификации должна, что-то отображать. Если такая модификация была должны быть соответствующие документы руководство по эксплуатации, техническое описание, инструкция летчику и т д. где эти изменения отражены. Но мы не видим ни одного документа с обозначением кроме как МиГ-21бис. В котором отражается, что с такого-то серийного номера имеются изменения  в оборудовании,  вооружении,  РЭО ……и т д.
Лично Вы видели документ, где имеется обозначение МиГ-21бис-М?

----------


## FLOGGER

> начиная с модификации "М" и выше гребни стали устанавливать поголовно


Саша, это, по-моему, слишком категоричное утверждение.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, это, по-моему, слишком категоричное утверждение.


Да Валера, согласен! точнее будет МиГ-21МФ

----------


## Иваныч

> Лично Вы видели документ, где имеется обозначение МиГ-21бис-М?


Слишком много прошло времени,чтобы вспомнить.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Слишком много прошло времени,чтобы вспомнить.


Это понятно! Время стирает многие детали.
Иваныч  про изделие 50бис Вам не приходилось слышать или видеть?

----------


## Иваныч

> Это понятно! Время стирает многие детали.
> Иваныч  про изделие 50бис Вам не приходилось слышать или видеть?


Нет не приходилось.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет не приходилось.


Понятно! Иваныч есть некоторые вопросы по системе вооружения МиГ-21Бис сможете помочь в этом вопросе?

----------


## Иваныч

> Понятно! Иваныч есть некоторые вопросы по системе вооружения МиГ-21Бис сможете помочь в этом вопросе?


Если вспомню,в 86г. последний раз летал на МИГ-21БИС,дальше перешёл в штурмовую авиацию.
Наверное надо перейти в другую тему.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Наверное надо перейти в другую тему.


Да желателно по Бис-у

----------


## BETEPAH

А МиГ из Арзамаса Нижегородской обл. уже был ???
Если нет, то вот:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
http://cs30.userapi.com/v30631/99/ixnF26va-aM.jpg
http://cs463.userapi.com/u19008971/9...x_2cae92f6.jpg
Panoramio - Photo of Salutations du dernière
Panoramio - Photos of the World
Panoramio - Photo of Combattant
Panoramio - Photos of the World

Традиционно переспрошу, это ФЛ?

----------


## lindr

№434 это ФЛ

----------


## FLOGGER

Да и 428, насколько я вижу, тоже ФЛ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А МиГ из Арзамаса Нижегородской обл. уже был ???
> 
> Традиционно переспрошу, это ФЛ?


Обтекатель киля в районе 28 шпангоута не родной (нет патрубка).
Но доработан под САРПП.

----------


## RA3DCS

Удалось узнать, что на ставропольском ФЛ с левой стороны отсутствует лючок закабинного отсека. Это так на всех ФЛ?
Фото: Александр Козлов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ты имеешь в виду, который над ТЩ? Посмотрел свои фото,везде, вроде, все закрыто. На некотрых снимках (издалека) в этом месте нечто наподобие черной точки. Я, вообще-то, думаю, что там стоит ШРА-200 или что-то подобное. Просто нет крышки. Но, чтобы ероплан летал с открытым лючком, я такое представить себе не могу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ты имеешь в виду, который над ТЩ? Посмотрел свои фото,везде, вроде, все закрыто. .


Нет Валера, я про другой лючок.

----------


## babcia131

В этот место, существует регулятор напряжения-первый самолет не имеет отверстий для охлаждения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В этот место, существует регулятор напряжения-первый самолет не имеет отверстий для охлаждения.


Юрек, там и лючка то нет. Так, что на ФЛ регулятор видимо в другом месте был. Где-то я читал про этот лючок с левой стороны?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, не обнаружил я на ФЛ лючка с "жабрами". На ПФах и ПФМах только с левой стороны.

----------


## RA3DCS

С правой стороны лючок есть, но без жалюзи.

----------


## babcia131

Может быть, это был другой тип регулятора и жалюзи были не нужны.
Доступные изображения показывают , что ФЛ не иметь жалюзи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Доступные изображения показывают , что ФЛ не иметь жалюзи.



Более того, нет антенн ответчика СОД-57М, ДДВ-3, ОРД-2 в носке крыла и киле. Не говоря уже про СРЗО-2.
Кстати Юрек, на польских 21 какая система была СРЗО-2 или СРЗО-2М?

----------


## FLOGGER

> С правой стороны лючок есть, но без жалюзи.


Ну да, одинаковые лючки, расположенные симметрично. Просто интересно, что на ПФ, который родился раньше ФЛа, эти "жабры" имел. ПФМ, который родился позже (вроде так?), их имел, а на ФЛах их нет. А так, сам по себе, он типичен просто как элемент обшивки, мне кажется. На Ф, Ф-13, где такого в этом месте лючка нет, обшивка по этому шпангоуту проклепана 4-мя рядами заклепок и еще винты в 2 ряда. Может, просто решили, что так будет проще в этом месте с обшивкой? Я, конечно, не знаю, как там на самом деле. А может там что-то установили, и для удобства подходов сделали с обеих сторон люки. А на последующих сериях "жабры" сделали справа.

----------


## Кацперский

> на польских 21 какая система была СРЗО-2 или СРЗО-2М?


А на каких МиГ-21 вообще устанавливалась СРЗО-2М?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А на каких МиГ-21 вообще устанавливалась СРЗО-2М?


Радек, Арсеньев пишет, что начиная с МиГ-21ПФ, хотя скорее всего это не соответствует действительности. Я встречал обозначение в описаниях  МиГ-21ПФМ  1968 года (в последствии тщательно заретушированное). А затем уже идет несекретное обозначение изделие 023М.

----------


## Кацперский

СРЗО-2М отличается от СРЗО-2 наличием двух дополнительных блоков №№ 30, 36. У нас была СРЗО-2, даже на бисах, хотя на ваших стояла СРЗО-2М - это у меня единственное документальное подтверждение её установки на МиГ-21. У нас же СРЗО-2М устанавливалась на МиГ-23МФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> СРЗО-2М отличается от СРЗО-2 наличием двух дополнительных блоков №№ 30, 36. .


Принципиальное отличие заключается в том, что ответный сигнал состоит из импульса, модулированного по амплитуде одной из 12 кодовых частот (как и в станциях 020 и 023), и одного, двух или трех немодулированных импульсов следующих после модулированного импульса через определенные интервалы времени. 
Интервалы образуют импульсно-временный код, который совместно с одной из кодовых частот модулированного импульса образуют код общего опознавания.
Интервал между модулированным и третьим импульсом образует код индивидуального опознавания. При наличии на самолете станции СОД количество кодов индивидуального опознавания увеличивается за счет излучения станцией СОД сигнала, синхронно с ответным сигналом. Таким образом, общее количество кодов индивидуального опознавания становится равным десяти.
Ну на наших МиГ-21 была начиная с МиГ-21С и выше – это точно. ну и соответственно номерация блоков другая плюс "Заря" и "Фиалка"

----------


## Кацперский

> Принципиальное отличие заключается в том, что ответный сигнал состоит из импульса


Так я не о работе говорил, а о комплектации.




> Ну на наших МиГ-21 была начиная с МиГ-21С и выше – это точно. ну и соответственно номерация блоков другая


Номера каких блоков другие, чем в СРЗО-2, кроме антенн 12-11?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Номера каких блоков другие,



Радек, указанные тобой блок 30, блок контроля блок 36, переключатель кодов блок 34 входят в состав изделия 81 (Фиалка). СРЗО-2М отличается от СРЗО-2 наличием дополнительных блоков блок-1, блок-2, блок-3 и блок-17. По состоянию на 1974 год блоки 1 и 2 секретные и подлежат учету. 
Обычно имеется такое обозначение радиозапросчик-ответчик СРЗО-2М с приставкой «Заря» и блоком 16-3А.
На миг-21бис еще имеется изделие 22 Т хотя как я полагаю что это одно и тоже что изделие 023М (СРЗО-2М).

----------


## FLOGGER

Блоки 1Ти 2Т уже давно не секретные.

----------


## Кацперский

> Радек, указанные тобой блок 30, блок контроля блок 36, переключатель кодов блок 34 входят в состав изделия 81 (Фиалка). СРЗО-2М отличается от СРЗО-2 наличием дополнительных блоков блок-1, блок-2, блок-3 и блок-17. По состоянию на 1974 год блоки 1 и 2 секретные и подлежат учету. 
> Обычно имеется такое обозначение радиозапросчик-ответчик СРЗО-2М с приставкой «Заря» и блоком 16-3А.
> На миг-21бис еще имеется изделие 22 Т хотя как я полагаю что это одно и тоже что изделие 023М (СРЗО-2М).


Саша, у тебя какая-то косвенная информация плюс твоё толкование. Ни о каких блоках 1, 2, 3 и 17 в составе СРЗО-2М речи нет (инфо из ИЭ РЭО МиГ-23МФ), равно как о том, что блоки 30 и 36 входят в изд. 81 (о нём даже не упоминается), блок 16-3А имеется как в СРЗО-2 (причём начиная с самых первых комплектаций 60-х гг.), так и в СРЗО-2М.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, у тебя какая-то косвенная информация плюс твоё толкование. Ни о каких блоках 1, 2, 3 и 17 в составе СРЗО-2М речи нет (инфо из ИЭ РЭО МиГ-23МФ), равно как о том, что блоки 30 и 36 входят в изд. 81 (о нём даже не упоминается),.


Интересно, в чем тут мое толкование?
Если я открываю книгу Станции СРО-2М и СРЗО-2М техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации. 
В котором читаем: Станции СРО-2 и СРЗО-2 укомплектованные дополнительными блоками, имеют название соответственно СРО-2М и СРЗО-2М. и далее идет описание этих блоков. 
Блок 1 – Шифратор.
Блок -2 – коммутационный щиток.
Блок-3 – Согласующая коробка.
Блок-17 – Переключатель.
Дополнительный комплект кабелей. и.т.д.

Или открываю перечень готовых изделий, устанавливаемых на самолете МиГ-21БИС – изделие Е-7БИС тип-75 с «Полетом ОИ»
В котором читаем:
Изделие-81 в составе:
Блок-30
Блок контроля – блок-36
Переключатель кодов – блок 34.
Тройник – ВР-31
Угловой переходник – ВР-25
Разъем – СР-50-81П
Розетка – 2РМ22КУН10Г1В1
Вилка - 2РМ22КПН10Ш1В1
В.ч кабель 59
В.ч кабель 62
Электродетонатор – ЭДК
Тройник СР-75-193Ф

Далее.
Радиозапросчик-ответчик СРЗО-2М с инерционным замыкателем, отрегулированным на 14.5 q. С приставкой «Заря» и блоком 16-3А
В составе:
Щиток контроля цепи взрыва.
Выносной щиток – блок-24
Инерционный замыкатель – АРЗ-7
Приемопередатчик 5-ОМ
И.Т.Д

----------


## Кацперский

> Интересно, в чем тут мое толкование?


В том что у тебя нет ни одной инструкции по РЭО данного летательного аппарата. Куда делись перечисленные блоки СРЗО-2М на МиГ-23МФ? У тебя написано одно, у меня другое. Давай выяснять. Или не интересно? В СРЗО-2 отсутствовал шифратор?

Вот блоки СРЗО-2:

3-7; 4; 5-ОМ; 8БК; 12-2БФ; 12-4БМ; 12-10БХП; 12-10БХЛ; 12-12Ф; 13-3; 13-4ВА; 16-3А; 19-21; 20; 23П/А; 23Л/А; 23С/З; 24; 25.

3-7; 4; 5-ОМ; 8БК; 12-2БФ; 12-4БМ; 12-10ВЦ-2; 12-12П; 12-12Л; 13-3С; 13-4ВА; 16-3А; 19-21; 20; 23П/А; 23Л/А; 23С/З; 24; 25.

АР3-7; 4; 5-ОМ; 8БК; 12-2БФ; 12-4БМ; 12-10ВЦ-2; 12-12П; 12-12Л; 13-3С; 13-4ВА; 16-3А; 19-21; 20; 23П/А; 23Л/А; 23С/З; 24; 25.

А вот блоки СРЗО-2М на МиГ-23МФ:

АР3-7; 4; 5-ОМ; 8БК; 12-4БМ; 12-10ДФД; 12-11ДФПД; 12-11ДФЛД; 13-3С; 13-4ВА; 16-3А; 19-21М; 20; 23П/А; 23Л/А; 23С/З; 24; 25; 30Э; 36Э

Пиши все блоки СРЗО-2М по твоей документации. Сравним.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А вот блоки СРЗО-2М на МиГ-23МФ:
> 
> АР3-7; 4; 5-ОМ; 8БК; 12-4БМ; 12-10ДФД; 12-11ДФПД; 12-11ДФЛД; 13-3С; 13-4ВА; 16-3А; 19-21М; 20; 23П/А; 23Л/А; 23С/З; 24; 25; 30Э; 36Э
> 
> Пиши все блоки СРЗО-2М по твоей документации. Сравним.


Вот состав блоков на МиГ-21БИС.

Радиозапросцик-ответчик СРЗО-2М с инерционным замыкателем, отрегулированным на 14.5 q. С приставкой «Заря» и блоком 16-3А
В составе:
Щиток контроля цепи взрыва.
Выносной щиток – блок-24
Инерционный замыкатель – АРЗ-7
Приемопередатчик 5-ОМ
Соединительная коробка – 16-3А
Тройник – Блок 13-4ВА
Антенна 3 диап. – Блок 13-13С
Контрольная коробка 12-4БМ
Соединительная коробка - Блок 20
Кнопка взрыва Блок 19-21
Выносной кодовый щиток 8БК
Фильтр – Блок-25
Дешифратор Блок-4
Распределительная коробка – Блок 23 2шт. 1 прав, 1 лев.
Антенна 1 диапазона 12-2БФД 2шт. 1 прав, 1 лев.
Распределительная коробка (килевая) – Блок 23С3
Антенна 3 го диапазона (килевая) – Блок 13-3С.
Антенна 1 го диапазона (килевая) 12-10ВЦ2ЛД , 12-10ВЦ2ПД , 1 прав 1 л.
Далее тройники, переходники, вставки, кабеля.

Плюс блоки изделия 22 и 81 которые указаны выше.

----------


## Кацперский

Тааак. Блоков №№ 1, 2, 3, 17 я что-то здесь не вижу. Где они? Спрашиваю серьёзно, без той иронии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тааак. Блоков №№ 1, 2, 3, 17 я что-то здесь не вижу. Где они?



Для несекретной переписки станциям присвоены следующие условные названия:
- станция СРО-2М – изделие 020М;
- станция СРЗО-2М – изделие 023М;
- комплект дополнительных блоков – изделие 022;
- станция СРО-2 – изделие 020;
- станция СРЗО-2 – изделие 023.

Эти дополнительные блоки 1, 2, 3, 17 и есть изделие 22. На БИС - 22Т.

----------


## Кацперский

Ничего себе замутили воду - изделие в изделии. Стало быть и на МиГ-23МФ надо искать изд. 22. Правда, инструкция о нём умалчивает. Блоки изд. 81Э в наличии, а вот этих нету. У тебя есть функциональная схема СРЗО-2М со всеми прибамбасами?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Блоки 1Ти 2Т уже давно не секретные.



Ну, блок 1 то ладно там ламп куча и линий задержки, а в блоке 2 кроме трех галетников и двух диодов ничего нет, что там могло быть секретного?
Валера, с какого года гриф снят?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, не знаю. У меня таких доков нет, да я не уверен, что и на работе кто-то знает. А то, что изделие в изделии - так это точно. Посмотришь состав - какой-то сраный тумблер-уже блок. А в 6201 вообще целая куча блоков, запутаешься, где какой...

----------


## Migarius

Ещё один сохранившийся МиГ-21ФЛ прописался в Адыгее в селе Большесидоровском, став памятником у бюста Героя Советского Союза Н.А. Ищенко

Автор фото А.В.Цымбал

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ещё один сохранившийся МиГ-21ФЛ прописался в Адыгее ....


Вопрос уважаемому Мигариусу мог МиГ-21ФЛ использовать ракеты РС-2-УС?

----------


## lindr

Есть вопросы которые мучают, причем мучают долгое время, один из таких вопросов - Индийские МиГ-21ПФЛ (тип 77Б с узким килем), с радаром Р-1Л, узким килем, в некоторых источниках они упоминаются но скудно. Вот что было известною

	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Индия	BC-822	28sq 
	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Индия	BC-827	28sq уничтожен на земле 06.09.65

По некоторым данным тогда было уничтожено до 3 МиГ. Какие были номера? Можно предположить что DC822-DC827. Долго, очень долго я искал фото хотя бы одного сохранившегося самолета. И наконец нашел.

MiG-21	PF	BC-822	BC822' displayed at Ojhar	Nasik	Maharastra	P	

Дальше было проще, спасибо panoramio. Правда номер на самолете оказался BC827, но ладно и так хорошо.

Hi-res фото http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg 8 МБ

(Загрузил на сайт уменьшенное фото). Обратите внимание- нет ГО, но есть маленькие треугольные антенны сверху и снизу НЧ, как на ранних ФЛ, они видны только на оригинальном снимке, у копии не хватает разрешения.

Теперь вопрос: а каковы были серийные номера самолетов? Долго, очень долго я искал подходящую лакуну, под ПФ и ПФЛ завод №30 выделил серии 03-22, и они все забиты, последние серии (18-22) Польша (ПФ, Тип 76) и Вьетнам (ПФЛ, Тип 77ВК) вперемешку ..*76*1811, *77*1812, *76*1813 итд. С 23-й серии пошли ФЛ (Тип 77Б и Тип 77Л).
Но лакуна все-таки есть, как раз на 5 машин и подходит по дате.

761012	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	877	JG 1, JG 2 23+82
761013	ПФ	№30			1965			
761014	ПФ	№30			1965			
761015	ПФ	№30			1965			
761101	ПФ	№30			1965			
761102	ПФ	№30			1965			
761103	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	868	JG 8, JG 1

и еще одна под шестой самолет!

761205	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	934	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2
761206	ПФ	№30			1965			
761207	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	936	JG 1, JG 2

P.S. Этот же самолет снятый ранее.

http://www.warbirds.in/news/318-2010-02-12.html

Надеюсь-таки найти фото BC822, вроде он был исследован Simon Watson.

----------


## PPV

> Вопрос уважаемому Мигариусу мог МиГ-21ФЛ использовать ракеты РС-2-УС?


Я не Мигариус, но попробую ответить: нет, не мог...

----------


## lindr

> Я не Мигариус, но попробую ответить: нет, не мог...


Я думаю Вы правы, однако в случае ФЛ ответ не очевиден. Для Р-1Л, как экспортной версии РП-21 РС-2-УС исключены, но Р-2Л создавался на базе РП-21М, тут сыграло роль прекращение выпуска МиГ-21ПФ, для эскпорта с точки зрения унификации выгодно было выпускать РЛС на базе массово выпускаемого образца. Кстати неплохо было бы узнать когда Р-1Л заменили на Р-2Л, по моим прикидкам это конец 1965. 

Однако первые 12 (возможно 11) МиГ-21ПФЛ (18-20 серий) согласно вьетнамским источникам прибыли в августе 1965, то есть почти в в одно время с поступлением в Польшу МиГ-21ПФ тех же серий. Сомнительно что этих вьетнамских машинах уже стоял Р-2Л, как указывают некоторые источники.

----------


## RA3DCS

Хоть и считается, что советские ПФ начиная с номера 761701 могли использовать ракеты РС-2-УС. На самом деле не так.  Первые серии начиная с номера 761701, пусковыми устройствами АПУ-7 не укомплектованы, выпрямительный блок ШМ-312 не установлен, коробка АПР-155 заменена релейной коробкой автоматического пуска ракет Р-3С. Блок ЦД-39ТП станции РП-21 установлен, но от блока ЦД-42ТП станции отключен.

----------


## lindr

76211701 это какой год 1963? Там уже экспорт начинался, Куба, Египет, Польша. Мало машин остается.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Ещё один сохранившийся МиГ-21ФЛ прописался в Адыгее в селе Большесидоровском


Интересно они его покрасили

http://aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossiya/Adyigeya/8


http://aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossiya/Adyigeya/6

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно они его покрасили


Фасадная краска наверно!

----------


## FLOGGER

Зато сливается с деревьями. Маскировка. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

По данным Блог - Авиация СГВ записи Рябкова составил список МиГ-21ПФЛ (тип 77ВК Вьетнама) часть заводских требуют уточнения (плохо читаются с фотографии документа)

771812	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4225	921.FR сбит 02.01.67
771907	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4226	921.FR
771908	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4125	921.FR сбит 02.01.67
771909	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4126	921.FR сбит 02.01.67
771910	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4227	921.FR
771912?	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4127	921.FR сбит 13.07.66
771914	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4128	921.FR фото
771915	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4228	921.FR фото
772001	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4129	921.FR сбит 10.08.67
772011	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4220	921.FR потерян 20.06.66
772012	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4221	921.FR сбит 09.10.66
772013	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4229	921.FR сбит 10.08.67
772014	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4224	921.FR поврежден 10.65 разобран на з/ч
772015	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4320	921.FR
772104	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4223	921.FR сбит 23.04.67
772105	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4321	921.FR сбит 20.05.67
772106	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4222	921.FR сбит 02.01.67
772107	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4322	921.FR сбит 22.05.67
772108	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4323	921.FR сбит 26.04.67
772109	ПФЛ	№30			25.12.65	Вьетнам	4324	921.FR Вьетнам, Ханой
772110	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4325	921.FR сбит 04.05.67
772111	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4326	921.FR
772112	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4024	921.FR сбит 20.05.67
772113	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4021	921.FR сбит 13.07.66
772114	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4022	921.FR сбит 05.11.66
772115	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4023	921.FR сбит 06.01.67
772201	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4120	921.FR сбит ПВО 07.02.66
772202	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4027	921.FR поврежден 11.04.66 разобран на з/ч
772203	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4121	921.FR сбит 23.04.66
772204	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4025	921.FR сбит 06.01.67
772205	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4028	921.FR сбит 26.04.66
772206	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4029	921.FR сбит 02.01.67
772207	ПФЛ	№30			1966	Вьетнам	4122	921.FR поврежден 18.12.66
772208	ПФЛ	№30			1965	Вьетнам	4026	921.FR сбит 05.11.66

662020	У-400	№30	20	20	1965	Вьетнам	4123	921.FR
662116	У-400	№30	21	16	1965	Вьетнам	4124	921.FR

664516	У-600	№30	45	16	1967	Вьетнам	4327	921.FR
664517	У-600	№30	45	17	1967	Вьетнам	4328	921.FR

----------


## Кацперский

Могу попросить Петровича скинуть мне на почту переснятый документ в хорошем качестве.

----------


## lindr

Нужен именно этот документ см. ниже, второй (сводный за 1967 год) есть на форуме в хорошем качестве, выложен в 2010 году.

Вот его фрагменты (в нем данные по потерям и происшествиям за 1965-1967)

http://www.sgvavia.ru/_fr/1/8756322.jpg

http://www.sgvavia.ru/_bl/0/64878105.jpg

http://www.sgvavia.ru/_bl/0/13011554.jpg

----------


## Transit

А почему _771907 ПФЛ №30 1965 Вьетнам 4226_ занесен в сбитые за 2-е января 1967? В этот день было потеряно только пять МиГ-ов.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, что заметили, это опечатка. Прошу прощения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По данным Блог - Авиация СГВ записи Рябкова составил список МиГ-21ПФЛ (тип 77ВК Вьетнама) часть заводских требуют уточнения (плохо читаются с фотографии документа)
> 
> 772111 ПФЛ №30 1966 Вьетнам 4326 921.FR


Серийный номер указан 16-03

----------


## lindr

это не он, перекрашенный венгерский

761603	ПФ	№30			1965	Венгрия	1603	31.HVE, 59.HVE США N213DM

----------


## Кацперский

> Нужен именно этот документ см. ниже, второй (сводный за 1967 год) есть на форуме в хорошем качестве, выложен в 2010 году.
> 
> Вот его фрагменты (в нем данные по потерям и происшествиям за 1965-1967)
> 
> http://www.sgvavia.ru/_fr/1/8756322.jpg
> 
> http://www.sgvavia.ru/_bl/0/64878105.jpg
> 
> http://www.sgvavia.ru/_bl/0/13011554.jpg


Передал Петровичу. Говорит сделает))))

----------


## RA3DCS

Уважаемый Евгений Арсеньев, хранивший тайну десятки лет, указал серийный номер МиГ-21ФЛ с Кубинки 773970

----------


## lindr

> Уважаемый Евгений Арсеньев, хранивший тайну десятки лет, указал серийный номер МиГ-21ФЛ с Кубинки 773970


Это весьма важный факт, однако к сожалению пока вопросов больше чем ответов:

Данная машина принадлежит к диапазону 773960-773971 машин 1967 года выпуска *не поставленных* в Индию, также известен 773964

773964	ФЛ	№30			1967	СССР	143	Украина, Донецкая область

Однако ранее был сообщен борт 1966? года

773208	ФЛ	№30				СССР		234-й ГвИАП

Получается в Кубинку в 1967 попали машины разных серий от 32-й до 39-й ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако ранее был сообщен борт 1966? года
> 
> 773208    ФЛ    №30                СССР        234-й ГвИАП
> 
> Получается в Кубинку в 1967 попали машины разных серий от 32-й до 39-й ?


Борт 32 серии мог попаст в Кубинку независимо от Индийской партии.

----------


## lindr

> Борт 32 серии мог попаст в Кубинку независимо от Индийской партии.


Александр, машины  30-й по 39-ю серии это тип 77Л, В Индию из них не попали лишь машины 32-й, 33-й, часть машин 35-й и 39-й серий 15+15+17? около 50 машин. 

По стат выкладкам Индия получила 195 машин, из них 195(всего)-54(тип 77Б)=141 (тип 77Л). Из них в 39-й серии 64 машины. 

На 30,31,34,35,36,37,38-ю  77 машин в среднем по 11 машин в серии. И еще до 28 машин (первый серии могли быть короткими) мимо Индии.

Итого около 80 машин могло попасть в ВВС.

----------


## lindr

Вопрос: самолет 76212207 стоящий в Курганском Музее это случайно не Тип-76ФЛ? (завода №21). 

Gо данным уважаемого Migarius такие машины Горьковского завода сохраняли префикс 7621

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

У меня полу-случайным образом составился список из 43 *предполагаемых* МиГ-21ФЛ Тип-76ФЛ (с узким килем) горьковского завода.

О полном списке позже, когда выяснится его достоверность, пока вопрос по 76212201 и 76212219 из списка , у меня написано " упоминается в документе" но не помню в каком, может кто знает, вроде отсюда (с форума) списал номера?

----------


## RA3DCS

29.09.1965 г. произошла авария самолета МиГ-21ПФ № ММ-05.
Летчик испытатель военной приемки С.А. Челноков при выполнении полета отклонился от задания и попытался пролететь под проводами электролинии Горьковской ГЭС. При пролете самолет задел нижний провод электролинии, потерял скорость и резко стал терять высоту. Летчику удалось произвести посадку на прибрежную отмель на фюзеляж (при убранных шасси), после пробега по отмели самолет погрузился в воду. Летчик аварийно сбросил фонарь кабины, отстегнул привязную систему, всплыл и был поднят на лодку подоспевшим рыбаком.

----------


## lindr

А точно ПФ 2205? По срокам не влезаем, вот *ПФМ 2205 как раз подходит.*  Горьковский завод делал ФЛ только с узким килем предположительно последняя поставка - март 1965 в Индию. В плане завода №21 на 1965 только 8 ПФ (в книге МиГ между прошлым и будущим).

и 120 машин в агрегатах (15*8), вероятно агрегаты для ФЛ 23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30 серий

Потом - только завод №30 а №21 делал для него агрегаты, как сейчас он делает ГЧ и пр для МиГ-29К и КУБ, однако машины идут все равно под зав. завода №30

7621*2324*	ПФ	№21			*02.64*	СССР	

потом польские 24-я серия март апрель 1964. 22-я серия это 1963 год

----------


## RA3DCS

Указано ПФ!

В первой книге по истории ЛИС горьковского завода была информация о выпуске МиГ-21ФЛ тип-76 (в агрегатах). В новой версии книги этих данных уже нет.

----------


## lindr

Ну согласитесь странно что 2205 задержался на 2 года. :Confused: 

Насчет таблицы - спорно ибо Египетские тип76 явно были ФЛ, а их в 64 прилично поставили, считайте сами 47 минус 12 польских, получается все оставшиеся Египет? По публикациям их было 40. С другой стороны какие ФЛ в 1961  :Confused: 

Что скажете о Курганском 7621*2207*?, Есть ли информация о нем  формуляр, *очень нужна дата выпуска*, сами понимаете почему. СРЗО-2 на нем нет, заметьте.

*Не проверенный* список ФЛ, написано что предназначались для Индии, возможно это неправда

76212201-76212208, 76212210, 76212217-76212219 

76212301-76212306

76212511-76212516

76212601-76212606 76212615-76212620

76212705-76212710

----------


## Кацперский

Получен ответ от Рябкова А. П. Большое ему СПАСИБО!




> 1) Все номера в списке правильные. Перепроверил и по другим записям и таблицам в раб.тетрали. Там, где были сомнения ( у них стоят знаки ВОПРОСА около №-ров ) ошибок нет.
> 
> 2) 1-я партия ПФЛ по борт.номерам от 01 до 12,  + две Спарки №13 и №14.
> 
> Борт.номера наносились в 921 АП ( "Сао Дао"-"Красеая Звезда") так, например:   4326 , 36 - номер с-та, а 42 - поделенное на 2 (21) - это  921АП.    
> 3) 2-я партия ПФЛ    - от 15 до 36, + две Спарки №37 и №38. 
> 
> 4) Даю дополнительно список МИГ-21-13, собранных при мне в период с 24.06.67, по 10.08.67, 12  с-в, облетанных и переданных Вьетнаму: 
> 
> ...


Вопросы можно через меня.

----------


## lindr

Большое спасибо!




> Даю дополнительно список МИГ-21-13
> 
> 1. 39 - 0819
>  2. 40 - 0922
>  3, 41 - 1602
>  4, 42 - 1414
>  5, 43 - 0919
>  6, 44 - 1202
>  7, 45 - 1418
> ...


Похоже часть или все - машины завода №21, машины завода №30 с указанными номерами не существуют или имеют другого эксплуатанта.

0819 -> 74210819, 740819 не существует

0922 -> 74210922, 740922 не существует

1602 -> 74211602, 741602	Ф-13	№30			01.06.64	ГДР	628	JG 8, JAG 15

0919 -> 74210919, 740919 не существует

1202 -> 74211202, 741202	Ф-12	№30			1963	Финляндия	MG-65	HLLv.31, TLLv MG-125

0905 -> 74210905, 740905	Ф-13	№30			1963	ГДР	624	JG 3, AFS 31

1609 -> 74211509, 741509	Ф-13	№30			1964	Югославия	515	22515

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что скажете о Курганском 7621*2207*?, Есть ли информация о нем формуляр, *очень нужна дата выпуска*, сами понимаете почему. СРЗО-2 на нем нет, заметьте.


В Кургане у нас своих людей нет! Нужно детальное фото, тогда можно судить о наличии или отсутствии СРЗО-2. Трехштырьковые антенны третьего диапазона, по которым обычно оцениваем наличие СРЗО-2, могли сломать, а антенны 2 и 1 диапазона при таком качестве фотографий не видно.

----------


## lindr

> 29.09.1965 г. произошла авария самолета МиГ-21ПФ № ММ-05.
> Летчик испытатель военной приемки С.А. Челноков при выполнении полета отклонился от задания и попытался пролететь под проводами электролинии Горьковской ГЭС. При пролете самолет задел нижний провод электролинии, потерял скорость и резко стал терять высоту. Летчику удалось произвести посадку на прибрежную отмель на фюзеляж (при убранных шасси), после пробега по отмели самолет погрузился в воду. Летчик аварийно сбросил фонарь кабины, отстегнул привязную систему, всплыл и был поднят на лодку подоспевшим рыбаком.


По данным Migarius 22-я серия выпущена в декабре 1963, или это ПФМ или переделка в ФЛ (8 машин в 1965)

----------


## RA3DCS

> или это ПФМ


Скорее всего ПФС/ПФМ 94-ММ-05.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> Большое спасибо!
> 
> 
> 
> Похоже часть или все - машины завода №21, машины завода №30 с указанными номерами не существуют или имеют другого эксплуатанта.
> 
> 0819 -> 74210819, 740819 не существует
> 
> 0922 -> 74210922, 740922 не существует
> ...


1405 --> 74211405 is Cuban MiG-21F-13 serial 411

On c/n plate:
1405
09-06-1961


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Понятно, значит *74211605 имел детали от 74211405*, 74211605 это декабрь 1961 или 1962 год

Есть ли у вас еще Кубинские С/n МиГ-21Ф-13? Есть предположение, что машины передавались так

серии 08 и 09 :  

1960 - 32-й ГвИАП, 1962 - Куба, 1967 - Вьетнам 

74210819	Ф-13	№21			1960	СССР		Вьетнам 4329 921.FR
74210905	Ф-13	№21			1960	СССР		Вьетнам 4427 921.FR
74210919	Ф-13	№21			1960	СССР		Вьетнам 4423 921.FR
74210922	Ф-13	№21			1960	СССР		Вьетнам 4420 921.FR Nha Trang

Серии 12,14,15,16

1961 - 921-й ИАП (Береза), 1962 - 32-й ГвИАП, 1962 - Куба, 1967 - Вьетнам  

74211202	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4424 921.FR
74211405	Ф-13	№21			09.06.61	СССР		Вьетнам 4428 921.FR
74211407	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4521 921.FR
74211413	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4520 921.FR Nguyen
74211414	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4422 921.FR фото
74211418	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4425 921.FR
74211502	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4522? 921.FR
74211503	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4426 921.FR фото
74211509	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4429 921.FR фото
74211602	Ф-13	№21			1961	СССР		Вьетнам 4421 921.FR
74211603?	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		продан
74211607?	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР	1607	продан
74211623?	Ф-13	№21			1962	КНР		З/ч на J-7I 98071

То есть 40 МиГ-21Ф-13 переданы из СССР на Кубу, потом 24 МиГ-21Ф-13 из Кубы во Вьетнам

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> 74211405	Ф-13	№21			09.06.61	СССР		Вьетнам 4428 921.FR
> 74211605	Ф-13	№21			1962	СССР		921-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП, Куба 411


Cuban MiG-21F-13  411 has c/n 1405 (and not 1605)


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

74211405  был во Вьетнаме, есть записи Рябкова , видимо, были от 74211405 запчасти на  411, что как раз может подтвердить версию *СССР-Куба-Вьетнам*




> On c/n plate:
>  1405
>  09-06-1961


Дата выпуска *правильная* для 74211405. Это действительно шильдик от 74211405.

----------


## lindr

Интересный борт попался №83, судя по всему МиГ-21ФЛ Горьковского завода киль старый антенн СРО-2 нет, тормозном щитке виден номер, ясно читается 7621 далее 16 или 18 и 0?

----------


## GK21

Простите за такой вопрос: доподлинно точно известно, что данный борт МиГ-21 (изд."76") в летной документации (летной книжке, формуляре) части советских ВВС, где он "служил",  носил именно обозначение МиГ-21ФЛ, а не ПФ?

----------


## lindr

МиГ-21ФЛ горьковского завода *переделывались из уже построенных МиГ-21ПФ* путем замены РЛС и и снятием СРО-2, причем на месте оставался характерный шрам в виде заплатки, его хорошо видно на индийском борте. Данный борт как и многие вполне мог быть введен в эксплуатацию как ПФ, номер также сохранялся, однако в формуляре должна быть *запись о переделке из тип-76 в тип-76ФЛ.*

Migarius ссылается в этом вопросе на заводскую документации завода в Горьком с указаниями сколько машин переделать и для кого в 1964-65 годах.

Многие переделанные машины использовались для обучения иностранцев.

----------


## GK21

Спасибо за ответ! И такие  переделанные МиГ-21ПФ ("76") также поступали наряду с уже доподлинно известными МиГ-21ФЛ ("77")  2-3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП в наши ВВС *под именем МиГ-21ФЛ*? Простите, что я снова затрагиваю тему запутанной "игры букв" в названиях многочисленных модификаций легендарного самолета. Просто пришлось за время работы над книгой перелопатить  немало летных  книжек и др. документов, а в них, как известно, к таким "мелочам", как названия самолетов и их модификаций, подходили строго (поскольку именно в таком разрезе составлялась информация о месячном и годовом налетах летчиков). Если летали на ПФ - то писали ПФ, если летали на ПФМ - то писали ПФМ, если  на ПФЛ - то писали ПФЛ, а если на ФЛ - то писали ФЛ. В частности, в том же 234-м полку, в котором на протяжении периода  1963-1988 гг. в 1-4-й АЭ прошла практически вся "линейка" МиГ-21, все перечисленные выше модификации упоминались в  отчетности *одновременно* под своими именами.)) Поэтому меня очень заинтересовал вопрос, имеются ли *точные данные* о том, что изображенный на данном фото борт назывался в строю МиГ-21ФЛ?

----------


## lindr

> Если летали на ПФ - то писали ПФ, если летали на ПФМ - то писали ПФМ, если на ПФЛ - то писали ПФЛ, а если на ФЛ - то писали ФЛ. В частности, в том же 234-м полку, в котором на протяжении периода 1963-1988 гг. в 1-4-й АЭ прошла практически вся "линейка" МиГ-21, все перечисленные выше модификации упоминались в отчетности одновременно под своими именами.))


В принципе разобраться можно. Особенно меня заинтересовало упоминание Вами *ПФЛ* таких машин было выпущено не так много в отличии от ФЛ.

Не могли бы Вы сообщить подробности когда машины под обозначением ПФЛ попали в полк?

Лакун в заводских номерах машин московского завода не так много выпуск типа 76,77 на экспорт начался сразу в серии 03 а с 23-й серии уже пошли машины с широким килем - *тип-77Б и тип-77Л серии 23-39, около 300 машин*.

первая лакуна - *декабрь 1964*,  пять машин * 1013, 1014, 1015, 1101, 1102* экспортные ПФ, возможно уже с РП-21М (ПФМ тип 76), возможно остались в Союзе.

Вторая лакуна *август-декабрь 1965* - ПФЛ для КНДР 12 машин - как раз одна эскадрилья, были поставлены или нет - неизвестно, западные источники пишут о передаче в 1978 году восьми МиГ-21ФЛ из КНДР Мадагаскару.

номера: *1905, 1906, 2101, 2102, 2103, 2209, 2210, 2211, 2212, 2213, 2214, 2215*

Все остальные машины серий 03-22 известны за исключением 0410 предназначавшегося для Венгрии.

----------


## GK21

МиГ-21ПФМ("94") и МиГ-21ФЛ("77") упоминаются в летной документации 2-3 АЭ 234-го ГИАП с начала 1967 г. , МиГ-21ПФЛ -  в период 1968-1970 гг. , но в незначительном количеств  -  всего 1-2 экз.. Состоял он в составе 4-й так называемой "инспекторской" эскадрильи (просьба не путать с 4-й АЭ показа авиационной техники, образованной в 1974 г.!!). 
Судя по приводимым Вами заводским номерам поставлямых за рубеж различных модификаций "76" и "77" могу предположить, что при упоминании в различных источниках все-таки могла иметь место механическая подмена  созвучных строевых названий  "ПФЛ" и "ФЛ",  а это  ведь разные вещи.

----------


## FLOGGER

> "ПФЛ" и "ФЛ",  а это  ведь разные вещи.


Я, видать, что-то пропустил пока отсутствовал, но не могу припомнить, где мы обсуждали "ПФЛ"? Прошу напомнить мне ссылкой или как-то еще. Чем они отличаются?
С уважением.

----------


## lindr

ПФЛ это разновидность типа-77, (тип-77 комплектации ВК), Вьетнам и КНДР, имел РП-21М, РС-2УС, СРО-2 не имел Лазури.

А ФЛ это три модификации 

- Тип-76ФЛ завода №21 переделанные из ПФ - Египет, Индия, Ирак,СССР(учебные) РЛС Р-1Л, СРО-1, по бюллетеню 1970 года могла ставится СРО-2

- Тип-77Б завода №30 Афганистан, Алжир, Египет, Сирия, Ирак, Индия, СССР (учебные) РЛС Р-2Л, СРО-1, по бюллетеню 1970 года могла ставится СРО-2

- Тип-77Л завода №30 Индия, СССР (учебные) РЛС Р-2Л, без СРО, по бюллетеню 1970 года могла ставится СРО-2, Индийцы ставили свою.




> МиГ-21ПФЛ - в период 1968-1970 гг. , но в незначительном количеств - всего 1-2 экз.


Это как раз возможно, пара машин например 1905 и 1906 могли попасть.

----------


## GK21

> Я, видать, что-то пропустил пока отсутствовал, но не могу припомнить, где мы обсуждали "ПФЛ"? Прошу напомнить мне ссылкой или как-то еще. Чем они отличаются?
> С уважением.


МиГ-21ПФЛ упоминался  на предыдущих страницах и в предыдущем посте. Несмотря на то, что  оба  самолета (ПФЛ и ФЛ) относятся к изделию "77", но к разным сериям,  разница между ними очевидна. 


Так как же все-таки назывался в нашем строю МиГ-21(б/н "83"), приведенный на замечательной фотосессии выше?)))

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21ПФЛ упоминался на предыдущих страницах и в предыдущем посте. Несмотря на то, что оба самолета (ПФЛ и ФЛ) относятся к изделию "77", но к разным сериям, разница между ними очевидна.



Коллеги, не кажется Вам, что мы начинаем выдумывать новые модификации? Я что-то сомневаюсь, что официально использовалось такое обозначение. Никто до сих пор не обнародовал вырезки из официального документа с этим обозначением. Модификации и так различаются  по вариантам исполнения. Для пилота нет разницы, на чем летать на ПФ или ПФ с упрощенной РЛС и отсутствием СРЗО-2 и Лазури. Например, на МиГ-21М станция Лазурь не устанавливалась на варианты исполнения  Д и ВК . Доводы, что модификации с отличием  в РЭО оборудования имели другое обозначение выглядят не очень убедительно.

----------


## lindr

> Я что-то сомневаюсь, что официально использовалось такое обозначение.


*Зря сомневаетесь*, именно обозначение МиГ-21ПФЛ для тип-77ВК и использовалось, у Migaruis Был документ с номерами сбитых МиГ-21ПФЛ машин с кодом 77, заводская документация о выпуске тип-77ВК, потом Рябков цитирует разговор 1965 года 




> Переодели всех в однообразные пальто и шляпы. На собеседовании спросили, Хорошо знаете технику , кот. во Вьетнаме, МИГ-21ПФЛ. Видимо, этот вопрос задавался каким-то кадровиком. Ответил, абсолютно не знаю, не видел, не Эксплуатировал. 
>  Засуетились, привели знающего, тот им ответил, что,я шучу, что это ПФ без "Л"азури".


В вьетнамских источниках местное обозначение MiG-21PFL-76, он на вооружении состоял под этим именем при этом у них ПФМ у них это MiG-21F-94




> Так как же все-таки назывался в нашем строю МиГ-21(б/н "83"), приведенный на замечательной фотосессии выше?)))


Мне увы пока не удалось даже определить место съемки есть серьезное подозрение, что это ЧВВАУЛ. 

Именно по этой причине меня интересует МиГ в Курганском музее, на фото не видны трехштырьковки, его формуляр многое бы объяснил.

----------


## FLOGGER

lindr, спасибо.



> Доводы, что модификации с отличием в РЭО оборудования имели другое обозначение выглядят не очень убедительно.


Мне представляется это замечание вполне разумным и логичным. Во всяком случае, на другом типе а\техники это так и есть.

----------


## lindr

> Мне представляется это замечание вполне разумным и логичным. Во всяком случае, на другом типе а\техники это так и есть.


На другом, это на каком?

----------


## RA3DCS

> , у Migaruis Был документ с номерами сбитых МиГ-21ПФЛ машин с кодом 77, заводская документация о выпуске тип-77ВК, потом Рябков цитирует разговор 1965 года 
> .


Кто еще кроме Мигариуса видел этот документ? И Вы что серьезно думаете, что человек способен помнить разговор буква в буку, который состоялся почти 50 лет назад?
Что тип 77 существовал, в этом нет сомнения (он и конструкцией планера несколько отличается) но Вы клоните к тому, что был ПФЛ тип-76 как на фото выше, лишь только потому, что там нет трехштырьковых антенн СРЗО-2. На экспортных МиГ-21 даже на БИС не было СРЗО-2М, хотя на советских она была. Пока нет официального документа, это можно считать только версией.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На другом, это на каком?


Например, на вертолетах.

----------


## lindr

> но Вы клоните к тому, что был ПФЛ тип-76 как на фото выше, лишь только потому, что там нет трехштырьковых антенн СРЗО-2.


*Стоп!* я такого не говорил *ПФЛ это тип-77ВК, с номером на 77* и СРО-2 у него есть и РП-21М и РС-2УС и все дела, есть заводская документация на него у Migarius есть есть факты поставок его во Вьетнам, во Вьетнаме у него было *местное* название MiG-21PFL-76

И есть МиГ-21*ФЛ* горьковского завода *переделанный из ПФ (новых не выпускалось)* с узким килем, с номером на 7621 с Р-1Л и без СРО-2 (Стоит СРО-1), также есть заводская документация у Migarius на него *(тип-76ФЛ)* и запросы на поставки в Ирак и прочие страны *на 1964 год*, есть в Индийской хронике факт получения *МиГ-21ФЛ* в марте 1965, а изготовлены они были декабре 1964-январе 1965, опять-таки по индийским данным фото сохранившегося экземпляра я выкладывал.

Положу еще раз вот фото *МиГ-21ФЛ (тип76ФЛ)*  http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg

*Напомню* московский завод начал делать ФЛ с широким килем и Р-2Л *в середине 1965* - 23-я серия, у Migarius есть документы о поставке 23 серии в Индию. *ФЛ с узким килем завод №30 не выпускал* согласно заводской документации, что есть у Migarius.

Короче* ПФЛ=тип-77ВК,* а *ФЛ был с узким и широким килем* с Р-1Л и Р-2Л.

По всему вышеперечисленному существование *МиГ-21ПФЛ(Тип-77ВК)*, и *МиГ-21ФЛ(Тип-77Б, Тип-77Л и Тип-76ФЛ)* объективный факт.

----------


## FLOGGER

Чтобы мой хилый интеллект окончательно не сдох, давайте "устаканим" наши знания. Итак, ПФЛ - это тип 77ВК с широким килем, РП-21М, СРО-2, РС-2УС (от местных названий давайте отвлечемся). МИГ-21ФЛ (ГАЗ) - это тип 76 с узким килем, Р-1Л, без СРО-2. Московский з-д делал ФЛ новые, так? С широким килем, с Р-2Л. СРО-2 на нем не было?  До этого мы (во всяком случае, я) считали, что тип-77 - это ФЛ. Теперь выясняется, что тип 77 (точне, 77ВК) - это ПФЛ, а ФЛ - это тип 76ФЛ, но это на ГАЗе, а в М-ве тип 77 - это ФЛы разных комплектаций? А внешне ПФЛ от ФЛ можно отличить? Что-то я уже совсем запутался... Требуется помощь зала.

----------


## lindr

> Чтобы мой хилый интеллект окончательно не сдох, давайте "устаканим" наши знания. Итак, ПФЛ - это тип 77ВК с широким килем, РП-21М, СРО-2, РС-2УС


*ДА, только с узким килем*




> МИГ-21ФЛ (ГАЗ) - это тип 76 с узким килем, Р-1Л, без СРО-2.


*ДА*




> Московский з-д делал ФЛ новые, так? С широким килем, с Р-2Л. СРО-2 на нем не было


*ДА*




> ФЛ - это тип 76ФЛ, но это на ГАЗе, а в М-ве тип 77 - это ФЛы разных комплектаций?


*ДА*




> А внешне ПФЛ от ФЛ можно отличить?


Можно, если МиГ-21ФЛ (тип76ФЛ) *не доработан* по бюлетеням 1971 года (установка СРО-2), *доработанный Тип-76ФЛ от ПФ и ПФЛ неотличим* нужно осмотреть кабину она отличается вследствие различия в БРЭО.

P.S. Цитата из http://www.bharat-rakshak.com

*In March 1965, the squadron received six MiG-21FL (Type 76) aircraft.* This aircraft was more pleasant to fly than the MiG-21F because of its roll-stabilization system. *It was equipped with an airborne intercept radar (RIL)*, the first such radar in any IAF aircraft. Inwards of 20 km, the pilot could locate and intercept a target, with this radar.

Заметьте *ФЛ и тип76*,  *Тип-76ФЛ* в документации горьковского завода. 


Автор чуть ошибся в прочтении русского названия не РИЛ(RIL) а *Р-1Л (R1L)*, машины имели номера *BC822-BC827* (ранее были МиГ-21Ф-13 ВС816-ВС821) фото BC827 см выше http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg

Там же читаем:  Only *three of the original six* MiG-21Fs survived the initial days....But one of the MiGs was destroyed in the attack....No.28 got through the war with *eight* of the MiGs remaining.

То есть 3 МиГ-21Ф-13 и 5 МиГ-21ФЛ *других поставок до конца войны 1965 года не было*, других частей укомплектованных тогда МиГ-21 не было.

Обратимся теперь к документации Горьковского завода, данными которой любезно поделился Migarius. 

В первом квартале 1964 выпуск МиГ-21ПФ в Горьком был де-факто завершен, за 2-3 квартал выпустили 3 МиГ-21ПФ в 1965 - один. *Также переоборудовали в 1965 восемь ПФ в Тип-76ФЛ.*

----------


## RA3DCS

> *Стоп!* я такого не говорил *ПФЛ это тип-77ВК, с номером на 77* и СРО-2 у него есть и РП-21М и РС-2УС и.


Какой завод их выпускал? Московский?

----------


## GK21

Все это очень интересно и оказалось намного запутаннее, чем казалось до сих пор ))). Меня смущает, однако, такой вопрос: имеются ли достоверные и точные данные, что  вот такие изделия "76" - с узким килем и без контейнера тормозного парашюта в его основании, поступавшие в Индию и, как предполагается,.  в наши ВВС ( в небольшом количестве, как и "77"), имевшие заводской индекс "тип 76ФЛ",  имели в индийских и наших ВВС строевое официальное обозначение *МиГ-21ФЛ* (а не "ПФ")

----------


## lindr

> ПФЛ это тип-77ВК, с номером на 77 и СРО-2 у него есть и РП-21М и РС-2УС  Какой завод их выпускал? Московский?


Да только Московский, 34 во Вьетнам и не более 12 в КНДР.




> имевшие заводской индекс "тип 76ФЛ", имели в индийских


 *В индийских имели*, об этом пишут исследователи работавшие в документами No 28 Sq.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да только Московский, 34 во Вьетнам и не более 12 в КНДР.
> .


Тогда с Вами согласен! На Горьковском заводе не было обозначения тип-77.

----------


## GK21

> Да только Московский, 34 во Вьетнам и не более 12 в КНДР.
> 
> *В индийских имели*, об этом пишут исследователи работавшие в документами No 28 Sq.


Спасибо за ответ. Ну тогда, согласитесь, МиГ-21ФЛ в советских ВВС корректно и вполне обоснованно можно пока называть только изделие *"77"* Московского завода , без СРО , с широким килем

----------


## lindr

Ну если совсем корректно то ФЛ с узким килем в советских да и в прочих ВВС следует называть *Тип-76ФЛ*, так должно быть записано в формуляре.

Тут конечно Гордон и прочие исследователи воду замутили, записали египетские 76ФЛ с бортовыми 52**поставки 1964 года как ПФ, что неверно, *ПФ были только в СССР и ОВД*, в остальных (кроме Вьетнама и КНДР) *ФЛ*,  *Том Купер* несмотря на все его ляпы тут подошел к вопросу правильно, сказалось его хорошее знание арабского, *жаль не смог достать его книг целиком только отрывки*, может кто посодействует?, через почту России заказывать тоскливо :Frown: . В книгах них есть ценные воспоминания арабских летчиков и факты по поставкам.

При этом однако есть интересный факт, Migarius говорит, что вопрос о поставках МиГ-21ФЛ в Ирак поднимался в 1964-65 дважды, по Том Куперу *единственные* 16 МиГ-21ФЛ (*бортовые 668-684*),машины  *московского завода* с широким килем (тип-77Б)  предположительно 27-29 серий, прибыли *в декабре 1965*, факты это подтверждают, после перенумерации сохранились машины
21111, 21112, 21113, 21114, 21115, есть их фото, шестая машина - памятник в Багдаде без номера.

А вот в Египте ФЛ с узким килем были.

P.M. Оставим в без внимания сентенции Купера относительно 30 Х-66, их естественно поставили с ПФМ а не ФЛ, да и не было их в 1965 :Rolleyes: .

----------


## GK21

Спасибо за интересную информацию. Полной	 ясности с МиГ-21 в литературе, действительно нет (ФЛ "77" до сих пор частенько называют ПФМ,  вместо чертежей ПФС/ПФМ с СК-1 помещают чертежи ФЛ "77" и т.п.). В различных статьях и интернет-публикациях (в том числе и  изданиях под патронажем ОКБ МиГ), в которых идет речь  о поставляемых в Индию и Вьетнам различных модификациях МиГ-21, называются обычно Ф-13 («74»), МиГ-21ФЛ («77»),  ПФС/ПФМ («94»). В некоторых публикациях назывался также ПФ («76»), который  в спецкомплектации для тропических условий упоминаkся под индексом ПФ-В (ПФ «В», ПФВ ??).  Название «ПФЛ»  встречается не так часто (в изданиях, посвященных истории ОКБ, эта аббревиатура  не упоминается вообще). Кроме того, свежи еще в памяти 60-70-х годы, когда названия модификаций ФЛ, ПФ, ПФЛ  были еще, так сказать,  на слуху в Кубинке и у меня всегда возникал вопрос к летчикам, чем же, собственно, они внешне отличаются друг от друга. Помню, что ПФЛ мне тогда идентифицировали как самолет *с узким килем* (как у обычного ПФ). Поэтому, откровенно говоря, когда такие упоминания о поставляемых за рубеж ПФЛ где-либо встречались, то я до сих пор был уверен, что речь идет о тех самых экспортных «ПФ» («76», с узким килем) в тропическом варианте для стран Юго-Восточной Азии. Согласно приводимым Вами данным МиГ-21ПФЛ и ФЛ – это машины одного  тог же типа «77», но разных серий, которые  внешне ничем не отличались. Кроме того, появляется еще третий МиГ-21ФЛ - с узким килем, под обозначением 76-ФЛ, строевое название которого в наших ВВС пока, к сожалению, не известно. Вполне допускаю, что назывался он по *номеру изделия* - МиГ-21ПФ, поскольку называть в строю одним именем два разных самолета, требующих дополнительного освоения летчиками, было бы не логично. 
В связи с этим, если можно, несколько вопросов:
1. Назывались ли упоминаемые Вами ПФЛ (77ВК) в индийских ВВС именно «ПФЛ», или речь, все-таки, идет просто о раннем названии в документации одного и того же самолета ФЛ «77» (с широким килем), но разных серий (как это было, скажем,  с МИГ-21ПФС/ПФМ «94» поздних серий с новым фонарем под кресло КМ-1) ?
2. Если такое название для изделия «77» было действительно *употребимо*, то имеются ли  изображения этих самых вьетнамских ПФЛ «77ВК» с широким килем, на которых  *достоверно* изображены именно они, а не ФЛ «77» ? Да и вьетнамских ФЛ на картинках видеть не приходилось. Зато видел индийские - с широким килем с названием «ПФЛ», но посчитал что это, все-таки, ошибка автора в подписи.
3. Все ли  приводимые Вами выше вьетнамские ПФЛ «77» имели широкий киль, или были исключения?
4. В литературе в поставках в Индию упоминается  МиГ-21ПФ «76». Имеется ли в виду тот же тропический так называемый ПФ-В, или упоминаемый Вами выше МиГ-21ФЛ (76-ФЛ) с узким килем, переделанный из МиГ-21ПФ «76» и изображенный на приведенном Вами цветном фото ?

Вроде бы ничего не забыл)))

----------


## lindr

> 1. Назывались ли упоминаемые Вами ПФЛ в индийских ВВС именно «ПФЛ», или речь, все-таки, идет просто о раннем названии в документации одного и того же самолета ФЛ «77» (с широким килем), но разных серий (как это было, скажем,  с МИГ-21ПФС/ПФМ «94» поздних серий с новым фонарем под кресло КМ-1) ?


*Повторяю МиГ-21ПФЛ это тип-77ВК московского завода с узким килем, СРО-2 РП-21М и РС-2УС* он 75-90% то же самое, что ПФ, но тем не менее ему присвоили индекс *"77"*

В Индии были только* МиГ-21ФЛ* *но трех разных типов* 

- *Тип-76ФЛ горьковского завода* с узким килем и СРО-1  - 6 машин *предположительно серия 24*.

- *Тип-77Б московского завода* с широким килем и СРО-1 - 54 машины *серии 23, 24, 25, 26*

- *Тип-77Л индийской сборки* с широким килем и без СРО, ставилась индийская, - 141? машина *серии 30,31,34,36,37,38,39* (в СССР остались машины 32, 33, 35 и 39 серий)




> 2. Если такое название для изделия «77» было действительно *употребимо*, то имеются ли  изображения этих самых вьетнамских ПФЛ «77» с широким килем,


Вьетнамские *Тип-77ВК он же МиГ-21ПФЛ имеют только узких киль*




> 4. В литературе в поставках в Индию упоминается  МиГ-21ПФ «76». Имеется ли в виду тот же тропический так называемый ПФ-В, или упоминаемый Вами выше МиГ-21ФЛ (76-ФЛ) с узким килем, переделанный из МиГ-21ПФ «76»  ?


*Все*   МиГ-21ФЛ (76-ФЛ) с узким килем *были переделаны* из МиГ-21ПФ. 

75%-90% Тип-76ФЛ было переделано из ПФ в 1964 году, в 1965 году еще 8, из них 6 машин попали в Индию, судьба двух неизвестна, на этом выпуск Тип-76ФЛ был прекращен.




> В литературе в поставках в Индию упоминается  МиГ-21ПФ «76»


*В Индии никогда не было ПФ*, это те самые МиГ-21ФЛ с узким килем  (Тип-76ФЛ) их было всего *шесть* остальные *195* МиГ-21ФЛ Индийских ВВС были с широким килем.

Кратко:

Все МиГ-21ФЛ (тип-76ФЛ) переделывались из МиГ-21ПФ в 1964-65 годах на горьковском заводе и имели только узкий киль, отличается визуально от МиГ-21ПФ отсутствием антенн СРО-2. Если доработан по бюллетеню 1971 года (установка СРО-2) то визуально МиГ-21ПФ не отличается

Все МиГ-21ПФЛ (тип-77ВК) выпускались в 1965 году только на московском заводе имели только узкий киль. Визуально от МиГ-21ПФ не отличается

Все МиГ-21ФЛ (тип-77Б) выпущенные в 1965-66 годах на московском заводе имели только широкий киль, часть машин была доработана по бюллетеню 1971 года (установка СРО-2). 

Все МиГ-21ФЛ (тип-77Л) как собранные в Индии так и выпущенные на московском заводе в 1965-67 года имели только широкий киль

*Информация по сериям и типам любезно предоставлена Migarius*

----------


## GK21

Спасибо. Меня озадачило и ввело в заблуждение упоминание в постах 387 и 388  МиГ-ПФЛ, "как тип 77ВК *с широким килем*".   Поскольку Вы подтвердили этот посыл, то и возникли все поставленные мной вопросы по этому самолету))). Вероятно там была *ошибка*?

Тогда, надо полагать, что упоминаемые в некоторых источниках ПФВ "76" (с узким килем)  - это и есть упоминаемые Вами ПФЛ "77ВК" (поскольку "на 90%  это то же самое, что ПФ, но которому был присвоен индек "77")? МиГ-21ФЛ "77" с широким килем Московского завода мне хорошо знакомы, поэтому по ним у меня никакких вопроосов и сомнений не имеется.

----------


## lindr

Пост 388 поправил. Просмотрел мимо фразу про киль, когда читал вопрос.

Попутно хочу добавить, что ФЛ в Индии также дорабатывались, часть Тип-77Л и 77Б получили 4-х точечную подвеску, а Тип-76ФЛ радиовысотомер.




> Тогда, надо полагать, что упоминаемые в некоторых источниках ПФВ "76" (с узким килем) - это и есть упоминаемые Вами ПФЛ "77ВК" (поскольку "на 90% это то же самое, что ПФ, но которому был присвоен индек "77")?


Комплектация ВК (Вьетнам - Корея) была на других машинах на МиГ-21МФ и скорее всего на МиГ-21ПФМ.

ПФ*В* образован сложением комплектации *В*К и ПФ- тот же ПФЛ, других там не было, известны все заводские и бортовые номера поставленных машин.

----------


## GK21

Ну вот,  разобрались, однако, еще в одном вопросе, не смотря на имеющую, все-таки, место "игру" не только  букв, но и цифр в названиях столь многочисленных модификаций, переделок и доработок)))

----------


## lindr

Интересный снимок Алжирского МиГ-21ФЛ, как и у индуса хорошо видна антенна радиовысотомера, которого не было на ПФ и ПФЛ.

----------


## lindr

Возникла версия по поводу происхождения МиГ-21ФЛ Афганистана.

Меня всегда смущали их нестандартные бортовые номера - двузначные и четные (72, 74...).

МиГ-21ФЛ были в 715-м УАП, хорошо известен их борт 76, что перелетал в Кубинку. Есть версия, что в Афганистан МиГ-21ФЛ попали оттуда, есть ли у уважаемых форумчан мысли или информация по этому поводу?

----------


## GK21

Можно поинтересоваться. когда именно указанный борт попал в Кубинку,  в какое время и в какой эскадрилье он там летал?  Согласно имеющимся данным, все имеющиеся в Кубинке МиГ-21ФЛ (2-3 АЭ) служившие там  в период 1967-1975 гг.,  затем, как известно,  в полном составе были переданы  на Украину в один из УАП (самолеты имели 50-60-е номера). В этот период 234-й ГИАП получал только новую заводскую технику.

----------


## lindr

> Можно поинтересоваться. когда именно указанный борт попал в Кубинку


Он *перелетал* в кубинку, и по смыслу статьи вернулся обратно.

Прочитал здесь. История авиации - станция Луговая, 715 уап. Теги: история авиации и космонавтики; авторская книга; кто подарил людям крылья?; начало пути во вселенную; Валерий Стешенко; авиационный инженер; обсуждение истории развития; изучение биографии авиаторов; 




> ·  В 1966 году лётчица Марина Соловьёва поставила мировой рекорд скорости для женщин. Рекордный полет осуществлялся на самолете МиГ-21ФЛ бортовой номер 76 из 715 уап. Самолет был выбран и перелетел в Кубинку. Рекорд установили, а назад пригнали новенький МиГ-21ПФ, бортовой номер 76, но синего цвета, а в Луговой были красные. Пригнал самолёт лётчик-испытатель И.Волк, cтавший космонавтом по программе "Буран". Самолёт загнали в самый дальний конец стоянки и зачехлили. На другой день И.Волк улетел на этой машине в Кубинку..

----------


## FLOGGER

А нет ли у кого-либо из историков Кубинки фото этого МИГ-21ФЛ №76? Я так понял, что рекордный полет был выполнен в Кубинке? Тогда есть вероятность, что рекордный самолет был сфотографирован и до и после рекордного полета именно кубинскими.

----------


## GK21

К сожалению, ничего не приходилось слышать ранее о нахождении в Кубинке * МиГ-21ФЛ* с таким номером. В полку в 1966 г. было 3 эскадрильи (1-я - на МиГ-17,  2-я и 3-я - на МиГ-21Ф-13 и ПФ). Все бортовые номера - известны. Могу предположить, что имела место какая-то ошибка и  речь идет о *МиГ-21ПФ* (изд. "76", но не бортовой номер), не принадлежащем Кубинке. То, что в рекордном перелете был задействован аэродром КУбинка, вполне допустимо. Данный эпизод упоминается в ряде публикаций, в которых называется* Е-76 ,  МиГ-21ПФ или изделие "76",* но , правда, не упоминается Кубинка. Вот выдержки их двух  таких публикаций (мемуары Б.А. Орлова и  интернет-публикация о самолетах ОКБ):

"...Наши девушки прошли подготовку к рекордным полетам и стали летать уже непосредственно на рекорды. Наташа Проханова установила рекорд высоты при наборе динамического потолка, Лида Зайцева побила прежний рекорд высоты в установившемся полете. Женя Мартова очень хорошо слетала на дальность - на обычном МиГ-21 пролетела две тысячи километров! 
   В полете Марины Соловьевой едва не произошло ЧП (чрезвычайное происшествие): она разогнала свой МиГ-21 до немыслимой скорости. почти 1500 км/час - на 300 км/час больше, чем разрешено на этом самолете! "МиГ" все вытерпел, только после полета пришлось выгребать остатки форсажных коллекторов из выхлопного сопла... 
   Дело в том. что при разгоне заданного числа М ( отношения истинной скорости полета к скорости звука на данной высоте) нужно строго выдерживать высоту полета, ни в коем случае не "прижимая" самолет для увеличения скорости, так как с уменьшением высоты (и ростом температуры) растет скорость звука, и, несмотря на увеличение приборной скорости, увеличения числа М может и не произойти. Марина упустила контроль за высотой и приборной скоростью, видела только медленно увеличивающееся число М, далекое от того, на котором нужно было выполнять полет, и все больше теряла высоту, разгоняя машину. В итоге приборная скорость превысила ограничение. 
   Справедливости ради скажу, что подобные ошибки допускали и гораздо более опытные летчики, чем Марина: один разогнал МиГ-21 почти до 1600 км/час, другой - МиГ-25 до такой же скорости да вдобавок еще превысил допустимую перегрузку чуть ли не в два раза! МиГ-21 остался невредим, МиГ-25 пришлось списать..."

"...Кульминацией мирной "биографии" МиГ-21ПФ стали женские мировые рекорды. Первый из них на самолете под обозначением Е-76 был установлен М. Соловьевой. 16 сентября 1966 года она пролетела 500-км замкнутый маршруту со средней скоростью 2062 км/ч. Через месяц Е. Мартова на замкнутом 2000-км маршруте показала среднюю скорость 900,267 км/ч. А 18 февраля 1967 года она же пролетела 100-км замкнутый маршрут со скоростью 2128,7 км/ч."

----------


## FLOGGER

Помню я эти женские рекорды, помню, что самолет был назван Е-76, в отличие от "мужского" Е-66. Но что за машина конкретно, выходит, неизвестно и по сию пору? ПФ или ФЛ? Как-то не верится, что самолет, шедший на рекорд, не был сфотографирован никем ни из ОКБ, ни из комиссариата, никем...
Опять же мне непонятно, если Волк пригнал новый МИГ-21ПФ №76 в Луговую, то почему он на нем улетел назад на следующий день? Зачем нужно было его пригонять? Опять же фраза "Рекорд установили,...", а самолет куда делся?
Честно говоря, не понял я эту историю. Разъясните, кто понял.

----------


## GK21

Такие фото вполне могли быть сделаны и лежат ныне в каком-либо фирменном «досье». С любительской съемкой в Кубинке в ту пору было весьма туго и снимков МиГ-21 в частных архивах ветеранов практически нет. Аккредитацию получали «штучные» профессионалы через Минобороны.
Попробую выяснить, какое отношение к этой истории имел И. Волк.

----------


## Migarius

> Помню я эти женские рекорды, помню, что самолет был назван Е-76, в отличие от "мужского" Е-66. Но что за машина конкретно, выходит, неизвестно и по сию пору? ПФ или ФЛ? Как-то не верится, что самолет, шедший на рекорд, не был сфотографирован никем ни из ОКБ, ни из комиссариата, никем...
> Опять же мне непонятно, если Волк пригнал новый МИГ-21ПФ №76 в Луговую, то почему он на нем улетел назад на следующий день? Зачем нужно было его пригонять? Опять же фраза "Рекорд установили,...", а самолет куда делся?
> Честно говоря, не понял я эту историю. Разъясните, кто понял.


А в книгу Е.Гордона Mikoyan MiG-21 из серии Famous Russian Aircraft не пробовали заглядывать? Например на страницу 103:smile

----------


## lindr

> А в книгу Е.Гордона Mikoyan MiG-21 из серии Famous Russian Aircraft не пробовали заглядывать? Например на страницу 103:smile


Теперь все стало совсем непонятно, если рекордный самолет был местный, зачем из Луговой в Кубинку гнали ФЛ а оттуда и обратно ПФ?

----------


## Migarius

> Теперь все стало совсем непонятно, если рекордный самолет был местный, зачем из Луговой в Кубинку гнали ФЛ а оттуда и обратно ПФ?


А кто Вам сказал, что самолёт был местный. Вроде в Кубинке были только ФЛы тип 77. У самолёта, на котором Соловьёва ставила мировой рекорд, серийный номер начинается с цифры 76. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> А в книгу Е.Гордона Mikoyan MiG-21 из серии Famous Russian Aircraft не пробовали заглядывать? Например на страницу 103:smile


Я эту фотографию видел еще сто лет тому назад. Она ни о чем не говорит.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А кто Вам сказал, что самолёт был местный. Вроде в Кубинке были только ФЛы тип 77. У самолёта, на котором Соловьёва ставила мировой рекорд, серийный номер начинается с цифры 76.


А как быть с этим "Рекордный полет осуществлялся на самолете МиГ-21ФЛ бортовой номер 76 из 715 уап."?

----------


## Migarius

> Я эту фотографию видел еще сто лет тому назад. Она ни о чем не говорит.


Ну если эта фотография Вам ни о чём не говорит, тогда не о чем более и говорить :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Видать, нужны пояснения. В те далекие годы поставить летчика(цу) у самолета можно было у какого угодно, лишь бы не выдать военную тайну. То, что эта летчица стоит у ПФа ни о чем не говорит, т. к. это не доказательство того, что это именно рекордная машина и что именно на ней был поставлен рекорд. Ну, а, если со мной не о чем говорить, так уж с другими тогда хоть поговорите.

----------


## Transit

> Меня всегда смущали их нестандартные бортовые номера - двузначные и четные (72, 74...)


В дневнике советника ВВС ДРА Аблазова В.И. (АФГАНСКАЯ АРЕНА) есть фото МиГ-21 б.н 74 322-го иап от ноября 1979 года, где на приемнике виден номер 349. Может быть частью серийного?

----------


## Migarius

> В дневнике советника ВВС ДРА Аблазова В.И. (АФГАНСКАЯ АРЕНА) есть фото МиГ-21 б.н 74 322-го иап от ноября 1979 года, где на приемнике виден номер 349. Может быть частью серийного?


Спасибо! Там скорее 3411. В Индию из 34-й серии попало всего две машины.

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо! Там скорее 3411. В Индию из 34-й серии попало всего две машины.


773401 и 773402 ? или 773414 и 773415?

ЕМНИП

773501	ФЛ	№30				СССР	67 Ставрополь									

На нем детали от:

773414	ФЛ	№30					на 3501
773415	ФЛ	№30					на 3501

773310	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773311	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773312	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773313	ФЛ	№30				СССР	01	810-й УАП, Украина Киев
773314	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773315	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП

В 810-м ФЛ было много, борт 179 упоминается, если учесть что там был и борт 143, то уже машин где-то 20.

----------


## Migarius

> 773401 и 773402 ? или 773414 и 773415?
> 
> ЕМНИП
> 
> 773501	ФЛ	№30				СССР	67 Ставрополь									
> 
> На нем детали от:
> 
> 773414	ФЛ	№30					на 3501
> ...


Первая и вторая. Есть подозрения, что 3415 в Арзамасе установлен.

----------


## lindr

Попробуем подбить бабки по МиГ-21ФЛ Тип-77Л.

По информации фигурирующей у Гордона и прочих в Индии эксплуатировалось 195 МиГ-21ФЛ из них 54 собранные, из СССР (надо думать это МиГ-21ФЛ тип-77Б)

Вычитаем 195-54=141 машин.

Попробуем раскидать по сериям. По информации любезно предоставленной Migarius в Индию шли машины 30, 31, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39 серий.

Считаем:

30 серия: 773001-773015 - 15 машин,

31 серия: 773101-773115 - 15 машин,

34 серия: 773401-773402 - 2 машины,

36 серия: 773601-773615 - 15 машин,

37 серия: 773701-773715 - 15 машин,

38 серия: 773801-773815 - 15 машин,

39 серия: 773901-773915, 773921-773959, 773972-773981 - 15+39+10=64 машины.

Итого: 15+15+2+15+15+15+64 =141 машина, вроде как сошлось.

В СССР остались:

32 серия: 773201-773215 - 15 машин,

33 серия: 773301-773315 - 15 машин,

34 серия: 773403-773415 - 13 машин,

35 серия: 773501-773515 - 15 машин,

39 серия: 773960-773371 - 12 машин,

Итого 15+15+12+15+12 = 70 машин.

Если что не так, поправьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Migarius

> Попробуем подбить бабки по МиГ-21ФЛ Тип-77Л.
> 
> По информации фигурирующей у Гордона и прочих в Индии эксплуатировалось 195 МиГ-21ФЛ из них 54 собранные, из СССР (надо думать это МиГ-21ФЛ тип-77Б)
> 
> Вычитаем 195-54=141 машин.
> 
> Попробуем раскидать по сериям. По информации любезно предоставленной Migarius в Индию шли машины 30, 31, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39 серий.
> 
> Считаем:
> ...


С 30-й, 31-й и 36-й сериями Вам ещё предстоит поработать, они передавались Индии в неполном составе. :Smile: 
-

----------


## lindr

Хм... вы хотите сказать, что приведенная цифра в ряде источников в 54 машины из из 195 как тип-77Б неверна?

54 это 18 на 3 - ровно три squadron (три эскадрильи), с точно зрения штатной структуры все верно.

ЕМНИП суммарную цифры в 195 машин вы подтвердили где-то полтора года назад.

А За 34-ю, 37-ю, 38-ю, 39-ю серию Вам огромное спасибо.

----------


## Migarius

> Хм... вы хотите сказать, что приведенная цифра в ряде источников в 54 машины из из 195 как тип-77Б неверна?
> 
> 54 это 18 на 3 - ровно три squadron (три эскадрильи), с точно зрения штатной структуры все верно.


Всё врут календари... Что там ряд источников, порой и техдокументации верить не стоит, особенно экспортной.
А как 195 выглядит с точки зрения штатной структуры? Не всё измеряется эскадрильями. А циферка там ближе к 70, чем к 50. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Со 195 как раз понятно, строили до 1973 компенсировали потери плюс на обучение в центры.




> А циферка там ближе к 70, чем к 50.




Теоретически можно по бортовым но сложно, на МиГ-29 куски номеров были четко по поставкам 1-я, 2-я, 3-я. 

Кстати по бортовым в таком ключе 54 никак не получалось.

Если по кускам номеров (источник весьма ненадежный однако) смотреть то

2+37+25+41+14+76,

из них 2+37+25=64 скорее всего 77Б

14+76 точно 77Л, а вот 41 в середине... скорее всего 77Л или смешанная.

----------


## lindr

Ох ух эта загадочная 23-я серия МиГ-21ФЛ.

Migarius упомянул, что машины с этой серии уходили в Индию, но не указал сколько.

Эта серия очень "любима" разными источниками  по одному из их ФЛ 2304-2307, 2309-2312 2314-2315, У 2316-2317, 2319-2320 в 1966 году ушли в Алжир, *662320* подтверждается, по остальным глухо.

По другим данным 2301-2306 Ушли в Индию. Кто может прояснить эту историю?

----------


## lindr

камень на Оби, МиГ-21ФЛ?

Вроде как нолик в номере вторая цифра, а на конусе 11, может 3011, был такой в ВВС?

Или 11 это первый бортовой?

----------


## FLOGGER

Скорее всего это ранний ПФМ с СК.

----------


## lindr

> Скорее всего это ранний ПФМ с СК.


Хм вроде на закрылке снизу выступ ближе к центру крыла. Надо Александра спросить он вероятно скажет точнее. я еще фотографии этого борта поищу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по всему закрылки без СПС!


Хотя нет ошибка, при таком ракурсе обтекатель закрылка без СПС был бы не виден за стойкой шасси!

----------


## lindr

Таааак, нашел: в БВАУЛ один из ПФМ имел зав. номер 940АМ14 12-14, переходная машина киль новый, фонарь старый. Может у нас тогда 12-11?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я и говорю: ранний ПФМ с СК. Хорошо виден обтекатель узла выпуска закрылка - СПС.

----------


## GK21

На этом фото обтекатель тяги привода закрылка, его форма и место установки  достаточно хорошо видны. Это ПФС/ПФМ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может у нас тогда 12-11?


Что то я не замечал, чтобы номера на конусе писали! Может это просто метки положения конуса?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, где-то недавно, вроде, на нашем Форуме, я уже видел фото с номером на конусе

----------


## babcia131

[QUOTE=RA3DCS;114039]Что то я не замечал, чтобы номера на конусе писали! *Может это просто метки положения конуса?[/*QUOTE]

Правильно  :Smile: 
С уважением :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что то я не замечал, чтобы номера на конусе писали! Может это просто метки положения конуса?


Конструктивные изменения, проведенные на последующих сериях самолетов по № 761701
760601 – нанесены полосы 5 Х 40 мм красной эмалью на обшивке радиопрозрачного конуса и съемном кольце симметрично с обеих сторон для обозначения убранного и выпущенного положения конуса воздухозаборника.

----------


## lindr

Три разграбленных МиГ-21ФЛ достались боевикам ИГИЛ в Ираке.

----------


## FLOGGER

Чтой-то вопрос у меня появился: а на ФЛах могли устанавливаться стартовые ускорители?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чтой-то вопрос у меня появился: а на ФЛах могли устанавливаться стартовые ускорители?


Валера, да нет конечно ускорители появились только на СПС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Саша, спасибо. Да вопрос-то у меня возник спонтанно: вспомнил, что на Параде 67-го года взлетал со старт. ускор. МИГ-21ПФМ №78. Пилотировал его, ЕМНИС, В.Лихачев. И, что-то стукнуло мне в голову: а не ФЛ-ли это был? Т. к. долгое время, пока не разобрались, считали, что там, на Параде, летали ПФМы. И я тоже иак думал, пока не выяснили, что это были ФЛы. Интересно, а чей это был ПФМ и откуда взялся В.Лихачев? Из Кубинки?

----------


## GK21

Позвольте еще раз внести ясность в этот вопрос ))
В составе пилотажных расчетов 234-го ГИАП на параде 1967 г. на МиГ-21ФЛ летали летчики 2-й и 3-й АЭ ("ромб" командира 2-й АЭ майора Р.Ш. Восканяна и "семерка" 3-й АЭ  командира 234-го ГИАП полковника В.И. Медведева). *МиГ-21ПФМ 234-го ГИАП* также принимали участие в параде, но только в ином качестве: летчики 234-го ГИАП - в составе двух троек под командованием заместителя командира полка подполковника Герасимова М.П. - эскортировали флагман парада бомбардировщик Ту-22, а летчики братского 32-го ГИАП 9-й ИАД из Кубинки прошли на МиГ-21ПФМ в составе колонны троек во главе с командиром дивизии генерал-майором Мазуром А.В. Все эти ПФМ-ы  не имели парадной окраски и летали в "натуральном" металле. Парадную окраску имел другой *МиГ-21ПФМ 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП,* на котором одиночный пилотаж выполнял ветеран ВОВ, Герой Советского Союза *полковник В.К. Лихачев*. В то время заслуженный военный летчик полковник В.К. Лихачев занимал должность инспектора-летчика ВВС МВО, любил заниматься  одиночным  пилотажем, часто бывал  в Кубинке, где летал на МиГ-21. Начальство сверху решило, что выполнять этот оветственный элемент программы *юбилейного парада* должен именно он, хотя долго, упорно и не менее успешно специально готовился для этого летчик 3-й АЭ  пилотажник-одиночник *капитан  Л.Н. Ломакин.* 
Интересно, что  в фильме «Крылья Октября» МиГ-21ПФМ 3-й АЭ, на котором летал  В.К. Лихачев,  присутствует в двух вариантах окраски – с серебристым гаргротом и с полностью красным верхом. Дело в том, что фильм состоит их кинохроники, снятой в разное время, в том числе и в период подготовки летчиков к параду 1967 г., поэтому в кадр попали, вероятно, разные машины. Во время проведения парада полковник В.К. Лихачев летал на МиГ-21ПФМ, верхняя часть которого была полностью окрашена в красный цвет, что хорошо видно на кадрах кинохроники. Кроме того, у пилотажника-одиночника на параде имелся дублер, которым стал другой молодой летчик 3-й АЭ капитан И.В. Юрьев.
Насколько мне известно, взлетавший с ускорителями на параде 1967 г. МиГ-21ПФМ отношения к 234-у ГИАП не имел.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, уважаемый *GK21.*
То, что вы написали - для меня это новость. Поскольку все фото этого взлета с парада 67-го года показывали, ЕМНИС, самолет в "натур металле", б\н 78. С окрашенным верхом - я таких фото не помню. Хотя фамилию Лихачева и б\н 78 помню вот по сей день, даже никуда не лазил. Надо будет пересмотреть "Крылья Октября".
Да, потрясающий Парад был!

----------


## GK21

Взлет на *МиГ-21ПФМ с б/н "78"*  с  ускорителями  на параде в Домодедово выполнял *летчик-испытатель Б.А. Орлов*. 
Бортовой номер МиГ-21ПФМ  3-й АЭ  234-го ГИАП , на котором выполнял одиночный пилотаж на этом параде В.К. Лихачев,. мне разглядеть в кинохронике в свое время, к сожалению,  так и не удалось. Не удалось выяснить его и у бывших в то время еще в здравии ветеранов - участников парада. Память у летчиков не всегда сохраняет такие лишние детали )).

----------


## FLOGGER

Действительно, вы правы, я ошибался. Не Лихачев это был, Орлов! Сейчас пролистал его замечательную книгу - точно! Это он. Человек, с которым мне посчастливилось на Салоне в 92-м году довольно долго беседовать, сфотографировал его у МИГ-25-го. 
 Спасибо за поправку. Но зато теперь я не могу понять, почему же мне впечаталось в голову, что это был Лихачев? Посмотрел в свою шпаргалку - точно, Лихачев - одиночный пилотаж на МИГ-21. Ну, бывает...
Еще раз спасибо.
P.S. Заодно и прояснилось недоразумение с покраской б\н 78. Мы говорили о разных самолетах: я о б\н 78, а вы про самолет Лихачева.

----------


## PPV

> Чтой-то вопрос у меня появился: а на ФЛах могли устанавливаться стартовые ускорители?


Письмо П. Дементьева, адресованное зам.пред.СМ СССР Смирнову Л.В.от 01.02.1965 г.
ММЗ "Знамя Труда" в 1964 году выпускало самолеты МиГ-21ПФ для поставки на экспорт, без системы, сокращающей дистанцию взлета и посадки. 
В 1965 году этот завод должен изготовить и поставить на экспорт 300 самолетов, в том числе, 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ в первом полугодии для соц.стран и 185 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ во втором полугодии для развивающихся стран Индии и ОАР. 
В связи с тем, что заводы "Знамя Труда", "Красный Октябрь" и завод N 26 не готовы к выпуску самолетов МиГ-21ПФ и двигателей Р11Ф2С-300 с системой СПС, а также учитывая, что во втором полугодии 1965 года будет производиться поставка Индии и ОАР самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ, на которых не предусматривается системы сокращения дистанции взлета и посадки, нами принято решение выпустить в первом полугодии на заводе "Знамя Труда" еще 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ без вышеуказанных конструктивных изменений.
Со стороны ВВС возражений не имеется.
Прошу Вашего согласия...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо за внимание к моему вопросу и за информацию. Только у меня появились вопросы. 
1. Ведь здесь речь идет о системе СПС, а не об СРПД? Или подразумевается и их использование?
2. "изготовить и поставить на экспорт 300 самолетов, в том числе, 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ в первом полугодии для соц.стран и 185 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ во втором полугодии"- по-моему, 165+185 будет 350. Или у министров своя арифметика? Или я чего-то не понял?
3."выпустить в первом полугодии на заводе "Знамя Труда" еще 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ". Тут я опять не понял: эти 165 - это в довесок к тем 350? Т. е., всего 515? Или это и имеются в виду те самые 165, о которых речь шла в первой половине этого письма? Тогда почему слово "еще"?
Поясни, пожалуйста, если не трудно.

----------


## PPV

> Павел, спасибо за внимание к моему вопросу и за информацию. Только у меня появились вопросы. 
> 1. Ведь здесь речь идет о системе СПС, а не об СРПД? Или подразумевается и их использование?
> 2. "изготовить и поставить на экспорт 300 самолетов, в том числе, 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ в первом полугодии для соц.стран и 185 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ во втором полугодии"- по-моему, 165+185 будет 350. Или у министров своя арифметика? Или я чего-то не понял?
> 3."выпустить в первом полугодии на заводе "Знамя Труда" еще 165 самолетов МиГ-21ПФ". Тут я опять не понял: эти 165 - это в довесок к тем 350? Т. е., всего 515? Или это и имеются в виду те самые 165, о которых речь шла в первой половине этого письма? Тогда почему слово "еще"?
> Поясни, пожалуйста, если не трудно.


Валера, ты заставляешь меня заниматься трактовкой документов, а это не самое мое любимое занятие.
1. Да, наверное, ты прав, под "системой, сокращающей дистанцию взлета и посадки", скорее всего понимается СПС.
2. Да, я также заметил, что 165+185=350, но отнюдь не 300, но я в этом не виноват, так было написано в исходнике.
3. "Еще" в данном случае, наверное, можно просто опустить из текста, т.е. Имеются в виду именно те самые, ранее упоминавшиеся 165 штук машин...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо. Извини, что так получилось, но я же не хотел "грузить" тебя, так нечаянно получилось. Просто я думал, что ты знаешь ответы. Если бы ты просто написал "я не знаю" - тоже было бы понятно. Согласись, текст документа какой-то не вполне вразумительный, вопросы сами напрашиваются.
С уважением.

----------


## PPV

Вот еще один документ из того же архива:
Письмо Зам. ГК ВВС С. Руденко, адресованное 1 зам.пред. СМ Устинову Д.Ф. от 08.02.1965 г.
«Согласно Вашему поручению от 28.12.1964 г., и 26.01.1965 г. по вопросу поставки самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ в Индию, докладываю:
В соответствии с постановлением ЦК КПСС и СМ СССР от 25.10.1963 г. № 1123-409, на заводе № 21 МГСНХ в 1 кв. 1964 г. должен быть изготовлен самолет МиГ-21ФЛ в качестве образца для партии этих самолетов, поставляемых в Индию. Самолет МиГ-21ФЛ  имеет существенные конструктивные отличия от серийно выпускаемого самолета МиГ-21ПФ (установлена РЛС Р-1Л, имеющая значительные изменения по сравнению со станцией ЦД-30Т, изменена топливная система, произведена перекомпоновка оборудования самолета и кабины в связи со снятием аппаратуры «Лазурь», ответчика СОД-57, ракет К-51, снарядов АРС-240, заменена РСИУ-5В на РСИУ-5Г и установлен радиовысотомер РВ-Ум), поэтому, согласно существующему порядку, самолет должен был пройти контрольные испытания.
Фактически образец самолета МиГ-21ФЛ для контрольных испытаний изготовлен с опозданием на 1 год и предъявлен на КИ в ГНИКИ ВВС только 23.01.1965 г. Во исполнение Ваших указаний, ГНИКИ ВВС дано указание максимально форсировать испытания. Контрольные испытания начаты 29.01.1965 г., и по состоянию на 06.02.1965 г. выполнено 9 полетов из 35, предусмотренных программой.
В процессе испытаний выявлен производственный дефект – значительное количество металлической стружки в маслосистеме двигателя. Двигатель заменен.
Поскольку 6 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ уже отправлены в Индию, потребуется решение о порядке устранения дефектов.»

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, большое спасибо! Интересным мне показалось то, что Руденко очень подробно описывает Устинову изменения в конструкции самолета. Казалось, зачем Устинову это знать? Ведь все равно он в этом вряд ли чего смыслит. Однако, вот, поди ж ты, докладывает...

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Вот еще один документ из того же архива:
> Письмо Зам. ГК ВВС С. Руденко, адресованное 1 зам.пред. СМ Устинову Д.Ф. от 08.02.1965 г.
> «Согласно Вашему поручению от 28.12.1964 г., и 26.01.1965 г. по вопросу поставки самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ в Индию, докладываю:
> В соответствии с постановлением ЦК КПСС и СМ СССР от 25.10.1963 г. № 1123-409, на заводе № 21 МГСНХ в 1 кв. 1964 г. должен быть изготовлен самолет МиГ-21ФЛ в качестве образца для партии этих самолетов, поставляемых в Индию. Самолет МиГ-21ФЛ  имеет существенные конструктивные отличия от серийно выпускаемого самолета МиГ-21ПФ (установлена РЛС Р-1Л, имеющая значительные изменения по сравнению со станцией ЦД-30Т, изменена топливная система, произведена перекомпоновка оборудования самолета и кабины в связи со снятием аппаратуры «Лазурь», ответчика СОД-57, ракет К-51, снарядов АРС-240, заменена РСИУ-5В на РСИУ-5Г и установлен радиовысотомер РВ-Ум), поэтому, согласно существующему порядку, самолет должен был пройти контрольные испытания.
> Фактически образец самолета МиГ-21ФЛ для контрольных испытаний изготовлен с опозданием на 1 год и предъявлен на КИ в ГНИКИ ВВС только 23.01.1965 г. Во исполнение Ваших указаний, ГНИКИ ВВС дано указание максимально форсировать испытания. Контрольные испытания начаты 29.01.1965 г., и по состоянию на 06.02.1965 г. выполнено 9 полетов из 35, предусмотренных программой.
> В процессе испытаний выявлен производственный дефект – значительное количество металлической стружки в маслосистеме двигателя. Двигатель заменен.
> Поскольку 6 самолетов МиГ-21ФЛ уже отправлены в Индию, потребуется решение о порядке устранения дефектов.»


Hi,

If I understand this letter correct, the first 6 MiG-21FL aircraft were already delivered in February 1965. But according to my information the first Indian AF MiG-21FL, serial C-498, was completed in April 1966.

Or do they mean the 6 MiG-21PF aircraft delivered in April 1965 (serials BC822-BC827)?
BC823 and BC824 were both destroyed during a Pakistan AF F-86 raid at Pathankot AB on 06sep65.


Regards,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

India never delivered PF.
BC822-827 are FL type 76FL gorky PF to 76FL conversion.
c498-.. Type 77B moskow new build.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> India newer delivered PF.
> BC822-827 are FL type 76FL gorky PF to 76Fl conversion.
> c498-.. Type 77B moskow new build.


Hi,

Thanks Lindr.

You mean NEVER (instead of NEWER)  :Confused: 

And what do you mean by type 76FL and 76FI conversion?


Regards,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Более развернуто для наших пользователей -) Информация была получена ранее от уважаемого Migaruis.

В 1964 было принято решение свернуть производство ПФ в Горьком. Часть уже готовых ПФ 24-й серии отправили в Польшу. После чего было собрано еще десять машин, часть которых прямо на заводе переделали в тип-76ФЛ. На заводе переделали 8 самолетов в означенный период (конец 1964- начало 1965).
Они и были поставлены в Индию.

Кроме того в тип 76ФЛ переделывались ранее выпущенные ПФ, в частности для обучения иностранцев в ФЛ переделали машины ранних серий, которые невозможно было переделать в Тип 76ПФМ.

Переделанные в тип 76ФЛ из ПФ планировались к отправке в некоторые страны Азии и Африки.

Завод №30 также в 1965 году приступил к выпуску ФЛ, но другого типа 77Б.

Первая партия - заводские номера предположительно:

771905, 771906, 772101, 772102, 772103, 772209-772215 12 машин в Афганистан.

С498 это машина 23-й серии, предположительно 772301.

выпустили 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 серии по 15 машин в серии в Индию, Алжир, Ирак, Египет, Сирию

плюс еще одна дополнительная серия (139) из 25 машин тип 77Б в индию

с 30-серии по 39-ю серии пошел тип 77Л,  39-я серия как и писали была длинной. 39-01 по 39-15 и 39-21 по 39-81.




> And what do you mean by type 76FL and 76FI conversion?


(установлена РЛС Р-1Л, имеющая значительные изменения по сравнению со станцией ЦД-30Т, изменена топливная система, произведена перекомпоновка оборудования самолета и кабины в связи со снятием аппаратуры «Лазурь», ответчика СОД-57, ракет К-51, снарядов АРС-240, заменена РСИУ-5В на РСИУ-5Г и *установлен радиовысотомер РВ-Ум*)

Type 76FL can be easily identified visually,  (RV-UM - antenna)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/48687864.jpg

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Более развернуто для наших пользователей -) Информация была получена ранее от уважаемого Migaruis.
> 
> В 1964 было принято решение свернуть производство ПФ в Горьком. Часть уже готовых ПФ 24-й серии отправили в Польшу. После чего было собрано еще десять машин, часть которых прямо на заводе переделали в тип-76ФЛ. На заводе переделали 8 самолетов в означенный период (конец 1964- начало 1965).
> Они и были поставлены в Индию.
> 
> Кроме того в тип 76ФЛ переделывались ранее выпущенные ПФ, в частности для обучения иностранцев в ФЛ переделали машины ранних серий, которые невозможно было переделать в Тип 76ПФМ.
> 
> Переделанные в тип 76ФЛ из ПФ планировались к отправке в некоторые страны Азии и Африки.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have the English version of the Pilot’s Flight Operating Instructions for Aircraft MiG-21FL. This document was _obtained_ by the CIA in late 1965. I think its orgin was India (remember the cold war . . . . . :Redface: )

In this document the radar is described as Radar Station RP-9-21 (connected to the MiG-21FL #76FL BC822-BC827 delivered in 1965).
(The same radar as the initial production version of the MiG-21PF, up to c/n 76210703).


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

MiG-21FL Gorky convertion was installed R-1L (Export & downgraded version RP-21), but Moskow plant installed R-2L (Export & downgraded version RP-21M).
I know what R-1L cose to CD-30T (almost same). 




> I think its orgin was India


At 1964-65 MiG-21FL offered to Iraq, India, Ghana, Afghanistan, Egypt, Indonesia...

----------


## Mig

Вот такое фото в Сети встретилось...
IMHO это МиГ-21ФЛ из состава "пилотажного" 234 гиап. 
Коллеги, что скажите?

----------


## lindr

Похоже что так оно и есть.

----------


## GK21

Это фото из одной зарубежной монографии по МиГ-21, опубликованной в 1974 г., в которой самолет неверно идентифицировался как МиГ-21ПФ... Правда, там оно приводилось в несколько усеченном по вертикали виде и, естественно,  без соответствующих комментариев)).  
Можно предположить, что сделано оно было, скорее всего, либо в 1971 г. - во время визита французов на "Мираж"-IIIС в Домодедово, либо  в 1967 г. - во время нашего визита в Швецию,. В обоих мероприятиях участвовали летчики из состава *"семерки" 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП*, в которой находился этот борт и имелся доступ для зарубежных репортеров.
_(см. "В небе Кубинки ХХ-го века. Записки пилотажников". стр. 225)
_

----------


## Mig

> ... Можно предположить, что сделано оно было, скорее всего, либо в 1971 г. - во время визита французов на "Мираж"-IIIС в Домодедово, либо  в 1967 г. - во время нашего визита в Швецию,. В обоих мероприятиях участвовали летчики из состава *"семерки" 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП*, в которой находился этот борт и имелся доступ для зарубежных репортеров...


Гена, привет!

Как ты знаешь, визит "Нормандии" в ДМД был в июне 1971 года, когда зелень деревьев очень пышная. А на приведенном фото деревья на заднем плане стоят голые...
То же самое можно сказать и по поводу визита в августе 1967 года в Швецию. Сравни фото самолета твоего отца МиГ-21ФЛ б/н 64 в Швеции на фоне густой зелени (С. 188 твоей книги) и обсуждаемое фото...

Мне до сих пор не понятно, где и когда сделано это фото...

----------


## GK21

> Гена, привет!
> 
> Как ты знаешь, визит "Нормандии" в ДМД был в июне 1971 года, когда зелень деревьев очень пышная. А на приведенном фото деревья на заднем плане стоят голые...
> То же самое можно сказать и по поводу визита в августе 1967 года в Швецию. Сравни фото самолета твоего отца МиГ-21ФЛ б/н 64 в Швеции на фоне густой зелени (С. 188 твоей книги) и обсуждаемое фото...
> 
> Мне до сих пор не понятно, где и когда сделано это фото...


Сережа, добрый вечер!

В  1971 г.  *на "Миражах" IIIС* в Домодедово прилетал *эскадрон 2/10* (ранее - в августе *1967* г. - был только наш первый визит в Швецию). Ну, а французы из "Нормандии" впервые прилетели в Кубинку на "Миражах"F1 только в 1977г., когда в полку были уже "бисы".))
Я тоже в свое время долго "изучал" это очень интересное фото. На заднем плане молодые жиденькие прозрачные березки, очень похожие на те,  которые  видны на хронике парада в Домодедово. Похожи они и на наши Кубинские березки вдоль рулежки. Фото сделано то ли в дымке , то ли в пасмурную погоду, или просто слегка смазано в движении. Но дело в том,  что на том параде в Домодедово все ФЛ-ы летали без пилонов, поэтому этот вариант отпадает...
Фото борта "64" из того же источника было сделано в другом месте - на стоянке аэродрома Упсала в Швеции. На фоне самолета - вечнозеленые сосны. 
Снимать наши самолеты могли и на промежуточном аэродроме в Прибалтике
Был еще ответный визит  шведов в Кубинку в мае 1972 г., но в тот раз на ФЛ-х летали летчики 2-й АЭ и все б/н также известны - они были 50-е.
А в 1971 г. полк во Францию летал уже на МФ-х, так что вариантов, на самом деле,  совсем немного...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Попробуем подбить бабки по МиГ-21ФЛ 
> 
> В СССР остались:
> 
> 32 серия: 773201-773215 - 15 машин,
> 
> 33 серия: 773301-773315 - 15 машин,
> 
> 34 серия: 773403-773415 - 13 машин,
> ...


Возвращаясь к теме. Сколько ФЛ ов осталось в СССР?
Книга "МиГ" полет сквозь время дает нам всего 16 машин. 14 из которых были в кубинке.
Горьковский завод выходит переделал всего 8 из которых 6 ушли в Индию.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я уже совсем перестаю понимать. *lindr* пишет , что 70 машин остались, "Книга" говорит о 16.  Саша, ты имеешь в виду, что ГАЗ переделал всего 8 машин и 2 из них остались здесь? Т. е. ты имеешь виду 14+2, это? Что-то не могу уловить связи между этими цифрами: 70, 16, 8 и 6. Кто-нибудь может "разжевать" этот бутерброд из цифр?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что-то я уже совсем перестаю понимать. *lindr* пишет , что 70 машин остались, "Книга" говорит о 16.  Саша, ты имеешь в виду, что ГАЗ переделал всего 8 машин и 2 из них остались здесь? Т. е. ты имеешь виду 14+2, это? Что-то не могу уловить связи между этими цифрами: 70, 16, 8 и 6. Кто-нибудь может "разжевать" этот бутерброд из цифр?


Валера, данные Lindr базируютсяна данных забугорных интернет источниках. А данные в книге, как заверяет представитель издателя, только на официальной документации. Перед публикацией вся информация была проверена и заверена подписями многих специалистов ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна и РСК «МиГ». Все опубликованные данные соответствуют официальным документам. 
Они отказываются принимать к сведению  и комментировать информацию озвученную на нашем форуме даже уважаемым Мигариусом. Поскольку действовал он не по поручению и не от лица издателя и даже не от лица ОКБ им.А.И. Микояна, а в частном порядке. 
Хотя может вполне и правильно!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, да это ладно, 16 так 16. Но, честно говоря, я думал, что больше. Меня заинтересовала твоя фраза, которую я не пойму: "Горьковский завод выходит переделал всего 8". Чего ГАЗ переделал всего 8? Что он вообще переделывал, во что?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Меня заинтересовала твоя фраза, которую я не пойму: "Горьковский завод выходит переделал всего 8". Чего ГАЗ переделал всего 8? Что он вообще переделывал, во что?


Валера, помнишь Lindr выкладывал такую информацию?

Более развернуто для наших пользователей -) Информация была получена ранее от уважаемого Migaruis.

В 1964 было принято решение свернуть производство ПФ в Горьком. Часть уже готовых ПФ 24-й серии отправили в Польшу. После чего было собрано еще десять машин, часть которых прямо на заводе переделали в тип-76ФЛ. На заводе переделали 8 самолетов в означенный период (конец 1964- начало 1965).
Они и были поставлены в Индию.

Кроме того в тип 76ФЛ переделывались ранее выпущенные ПФ, в частности для обучения иностранцев в ФЛ переделали машины ранних серий, которые невозможно было переделать в Тип 76ПФМ.

Переделанные в тип 76ФЛ из ПФ планировались к отправке в некоторые страны Азиии Африки.

Но в книге подтверждение того, что 21 завод переделывал ПФ, для обучения иностранцев подтверждение не нашло.
Да и из 8 переделанных в Индию ушло только 6, один проходил испытания, а еще об одном информации никакой нет.
Да и в дате передачи самолетов Индии есть нестыковки.
Но как мы можем сомневаться данным из книги "МиГ" полет сквозь время где все данные проверены и заверены подписями многих специалистов?

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну понятно, Саша, спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вчера мне один товарищ сказал, что в Купинске (правильно? есть такой?) ФЛы были в 83-м году. Количество он не знает. Чугуевское училище и Купинск (может я не правильно расслышал, сначала подумал, что Купино. Но он поправил, сказал Купинск, вроде так) - это одно и то же или нет? Я в этом не соображаю, поэтому спрашиваю. И еще он сообщил одну, уж совсем странную вещь: он  сказал, что курсанты из другого УАПа (не того, где он летал) говорил, что были еще и ФЛГ! Попробую при случае узнать у него, что это за такое? Сам он учился и летал в ХВАУЛ, но не закончил. Летал на Л-39 и ПФах.

----------


## Rutunda

> Вчера мне один товарищ сказал, что в Купинске (правильно? есть такой?) ФЛы были в 83-м году. Количество он не знает. Чугуевское училище и Купинск (может я не правильно расслышал, сначала подумал, что Купино. Но он поправил, сказал Купинск, вроде так) - это одно и то же или нет? Я в этом не соображаю, поэтому спрашиваю. И еще он сообщил одну, уж совсем странную вещь: он  сказал, что курсанты из другого УАПа (не того, где он летал) говорил, что были еще и ФЛГ! Попробую при случае узнать у него, что это за такое? Сам он учился и летал в ХВАУЛ, но не закончил. Летал на Л-39 и ПФах.


Купянск а не Купинск

----------


## RA3DCS

Юрий Медведь
В 1985-м я на 21ФЛ выполнил первый самостоятельный в Левковке (лагерный аэродром Купянского полка ХВВАУЛ). В эскадрильи были ПФ и ПФМ, изучали и те и другие. О ФЛ узнал, когда подошёл к нему для самостоятельного вылета, был удивлён - нос и фонарь как у ПФ, а хвост (киль и тормозной парашют) как у ПФМ. Вероятно, 21ФЛ в Купянск попали из Чугуева, где тогда уже были 21СМ. Если не ошибаюсь, бортовой 179. С нашей эскадрильи или нет, тоже не знаю, - тогда иногда практиковалась на лётную смену "помощь" одним-двумя самолётами соседним эскадрильям (с техниками, естественно).

----------


## lindr

> Возвращаясь к теме. Сколько ФЛ ов осталось в СССР?
> Книга "МиГ" полет сквозь время дает нам всего 16 машин. 14 из которых были в кубинке.
> Горьковский завод выходит переделал всего 8 из которых 6 ушли в Индию.


Я в этом году делал новую калькуляцию по выпуску ФЛ.
Египет - 40 машин номера ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО:
1905, 1906, 2101-2103, 2209-2215, 2315, 2411-2501, 2601, 2608-2712
Ирак 20 машин ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО 2713-2902
Алжир 24 машины ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО 2903-3004 3110-3115
Сирия 32машины  ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО 3201-3207 3210-3309 3510 3512-3605
Афганистан 12 машин ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО 3403-3413 3415

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, мы когда-нибудь разберемся, сколько ФЛов осталось в Союзе или 16 - это окончательное число? И все эти 16 просто кочуют из Кубинки в Чугуев и далее по училищам?

----------


## GK21

> Интересно, мы когда-нибудь разберемся, сколько ФЛов осталось в Союзе или 16 - это окончательное число? И все эти 16 просто кочуют из Кубинки в Чугуев и далее по училищам?


Полагаю, что когда-нибудь разберемся))). Хочется повторить и на этой специализированной ветке уже озвученную мной ранее версию, основанную на *объективных условиях эксплуатации авиатехники в 234-м полку*. Речь идет о том, что при такой интенсивной эксплуатации МиГ-21ФЛ одновременно во 2-й и 3-й эскадрильях в период с 1967 по 1975 гг. матчасть просто не могла не меняться хотя бы однажды. В благополучные для наших ВВС 60-70-е  годы ничто не мешало это сделать. Отслужившие в полку ФЛ-ы могли передаваться и за рубеж. Естественно, менялись в пилотажном полку и МиГ-21 других модификаций. Вот, например,  в зарубежных дружественных визитах в 1974 и в 1975 гг. в Финляндию и Швецию, соответственно, использовались  разные МиГ-21бис. Так что вполне возможно, что в 1971г. - во время визита французов и в  1972 году - во время ответного дружественного визита шведов в Кубинку летчики 2-й и 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП приветствовали своих зарубежных гостей уже на новых ФЛ-х.

----------


## FLOGGER

> вполне возможно, что в 1971г. - во время визита французов и в  1972 году - во время ответного дружественного визита шведов в Кубинку летчики 2-й и 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП приветствовали своих зарубежных гостей уже на новых ФЛ-х.


Геннадий, но тогда возникает вопрос откуда брались новые ФЛы? Если их в Союзе, как утверждают, было всего 16, из них 14 в Кубинке?
P.S. Я понимаю, что прошло уже полвека с тех пор, но неужели не осталось никаких документальных подтверждений наличия, замены матчасти в Кубинке? Со свидетелями понятно что сложно - им уже под 80 или за, но что-то же должно остаться? Или я слишком наивен?

----------


## GK21

> Геннадий, но тогда возникает вопрос откуда брались новые ФЛы? Если их в Союзе, как утверждают, было всего 16, из них 14 в Кубинке?
> P.S. Я понимаю, что прошло уже полвека с тех пор, но неужели не осталось никаких документальных подтверждений наличия, замены матчасти в Кубинке? Со свидетелями понятно что сложно - им уже под 80 или за, но что-то же должно остаться? Или я слишком наивен?


Валерий , в своей работе над историей «пилотажного» полка я опирался, прежде всего, на надежные и доступные для меня документы, такие, например, как лётные книжки и рабочие тетради летчиков и другие личные архивы и свидетельства ветеранов, что позволило достаточно точно восстановить самолетный парк по годам, месяцам и поэскадрильно, а также установить некоторые бортовые номера, в том числе и «именные». Серийных номеров самолетов в этих и других полковых документах, естественно,   не содержится. Разумеется, спустя столько лет,  у меня не было доступа к формулярам самолетов 234-го ГИАП, а тем более Чугуевского 802 УАП, которые можно было бы сопоставить по годам.
Я тут просмотрел  бегло данную ветку с самого начала и нашёл там несколько интересных постов, касающихся непосредственно данного вопроса - например, посты 353-356, 417, 419. Не могу сказать , что я все понял в этих «хитросплетениях» ушедших куда-то и оставшихся номеров серий и серийных номеров, но для меня кажется вполне очевидным, что присутствие в полку и в училище  МиГ-21ФЛ разных серий - от 32-й до 39-й свидетельствует о том, что эти самолеты могли поступать туда в разное время... Количество поступивших в наши ВВС самолетов по этим разным свидетельствам также заметно отличается )).
Стоящий на постаменте в Кубинке МиГ-21ФЛ (бывший б/н «57»), установленный в 1975 г. , естественно, принадлежит к поздней 39-й серии - наверное, один из последних там остававшихся.

----------


## lindr

Я вел свой подсчет. 
У меня получилось в СССР остались борта
3208,3209, 3310-3315, 3414,3501,3960-3971 плюс что-то еще могло быть из 35-36 серий.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну вот уже больше 20 получилось.

----------


## GK21

Интересно совпадение серийного номера 773970 МиГ-21ФЛ, установленного в Кубинке (номер указан со ссылкой на Е. Арсеньева, пост 353), и того номера, который приводится в подписи к фото из книги (пост 461). Какие-нибудь сопроводительные данные к этому фото имеются - дата, автор, архив и т.п.  Могу предположить, как был установлен номер самолета на памятнике, но вот интересно, каким образом сохранился номер самолета на фото спустя столько лет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Могу предположить, как был установлен номер самолета на памятнике,


И как интересно?

----------


## GK21

> И как интересно?


Как-то уже сообщал, что на установленном в качестве памятника в Кубинке самолете в обшивке присутствует несколько заменённых панелей. Одна из них, благодаря помощи энтузиастов, была восстановлена сравнительно недавно. Возможно, имеющиеся на их обратной стороне заводские номера могли стать известны исследователям данного вопроса. 
Историю появления этого памятника я в своё время довольно подробно изложил в книге, ну а серийный номер самолета я узнал  уже позже благодаря Е. Арсеньеву, за что ему очень благодарен. Наверное, ему должно быть лучше известно, как удалось раздобыть этот номер )).

----------


## Avia M

> благодаря помощи энтузиастов


Со слов "энтузиастов", в проем отсутствующей панели возможно было заглянуть. С целью поиска заветных цифр, для подтверждения истины. Полагаю наверняка можно найти и сфотографировать для истории...

P.S. По вашему, нагрузки на машины ранее были более существенные? 27-е служат по много лет без ротации...

----------


## GK21

> Со слов "энтузиастов", в проем отсутствующей панели возможно было заглянуть. С целью поиска заветных цифр, для подтверждения истины. Полагаю наверняка можно найти и сфотографировать для истории...
> 
> P.S. По вашему, нагрузки на машины ранее были более существенные? 27-е служат по много лет без ротации...


Да, дыра была достаточно большая. Кем-то отвинченная панель сначала  много лет болталась на петлевом шарнире, а потом и вовсе исчезла, так что времени заглянуть внутрь в исторических целях было в самом деле достаточно)).

Нагрузки на машины в прежние времена были , возможно, не больше, но отношение к этому вопросу и возможности были иными. Су-27 появились в полку в 1989 году на «переломе» времён со всеми вытекающими из этого известными последствиями. Известно, сколько «пилотажникам» пришлось ждать и добиваться замены матчасти на новую.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

I haven't seen this picture of a Soviet MiG-21FL in this thread (or topic) before.


Regrads,
Jeroen

----------


## FLOGGER

Thank you very much! This picture really was not at  this thread.

----------


## RA3DCS

Изучаем ЦРУ- шную документацию по Миг-21ФЛ. На картинках в описании везде рисуютМиГ-21ПФ, с нижнем расположением тормозного парашюта.

----------


## RA3DCS

Приборная доска почти соответствует доске МиГ-21ПФ, за исключением ИПЛ, место которого занял указатель числа М, на месте которого там теперь РТС. А под ДА расположился указатель радиовысотомера УВ-57.

----------


## RA3DCS

Есть одна интересная деталь. Сигнальная лампа рядом с табло Т-4. Очень похожа на лампу арретирования ЦД-39, которой на самолетах с Р-1Л быть недолжно да и с Р-2Л тоже быть не должно. Хотя скорее всего это лампа опасная высота радиовысотомера.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Hi,
> 
> I haven't seen this picture of a Soviet MiG-21FL in this thread (or topic) before.


Hi,

Found some 'moving pictures' of this visit with 12 MiG-21FL to Uppsala Air Base (Sweden) in the spring of 1967
See https://youtu.be/IsZP1M7X9Qc


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## GK21

[QUOTE=Jeroen Nijmeijer;193514]Hi,

Found some 'moving pictures' of this visit with 12 MiG-21FL to Uppsala Air Base (Sweden) in the spring of 1967
See https://youtu.be/IsZP1M7X9Qc

Большое спасибо за это уникальное видео. На нем изображено прибытие группы из 10 МиГ-21ФЛ 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП во главе с командиром полка полковником Медведевым В.И. на шведскую авиабазу Упсала 28 августа 1967 г. Группа прибыла в построении, напоминающем по очертаниям истребитель МиГ -21. В составе визитной группы присутствовала «Семерка», летавшая на воздушном параде в Домодедово в июле того же года в том же составе (+ 3 дополнительных самолета сзади клином из запасных).
Жаль, что так долго эта запись пролежала где-то на полке и стала доступной только сейчас, когда  никого из участников этого исторического визита уже нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Он, Jeroen Nijmeijer, пишет про весну 67-го года, а вы про август. Он ошибается? Хотя, конечно, это не принципиально. А ролик очень приятный, каким-то теплом веет от него.

----------


## GK21

> Он, Jeroen Nijmeijer, пишет про весну 67-го года, а вы про август. Он ошибается? Хотя, конечно, это не принципиально. А ролик очень приятный, каким-то теплом веет от него.


В интернете много чего написано об участии 234-го пилотажного полка в различных мероприятиях и его матчасти.  Немало досталось и данной модификации МиГ-21, которую как только не называли и не «изображали»  многочисленные авторы до тех пор, пока не появились соответствующие известные статьи и книги по истории полка, основанные на реальных данных, а не на предположениях)).
Время проведения этого первого в истории наших ВВС зарубежного дружественного визита - 28-31 августа 1967 года. Для меня данный ролик ценен тем, что в нем впервые документально присутствует построение МиГ-21 в составе десяти самолётов, которое специально готовилось перед самым визитом. Поэтому видеть  его «живьём» пришлось всего пару раз. Смотрелась данная группа эффектно, особенно когда она проносилась на небольшой высоте поперёк гарнизона)).
Встречал летчиков на аэродроме в Упсале командир 16-й флотилии ВВС Швеции Бьёрн Хэдберг. На записи он рядом с командиром 234-го полка и ведущим группы полковником Медведевым В.И. Второй слева в строю летчиков в ЗШ-3 - мой отец, в то время командир звена, капитан Кузнецов ГФ.. первый ведомый в семерке и в данной группе. На переднем плане его ФЛ с б/н «64». Но , сожалению, посмотреть это видео он уже не сможет...
Ну , а «теплом веет» от этого ролика, наверное,  по той причине, что время было тогда другое. Не смотря на так называемую «холодную войну» и некоторое охлаждение отношений после чешских событий 1968 г., обмен дружественными визитами летных делегаций с участием летчиков  полка между СССР , Францией, Финляндией и Швецией, начиная с 1972 г., продолжался на регулярной основе вплоть до 90–х годов.
Подробно все эти мероприятия и схемы пилотажных расчетов с фамилиями летчиков приведены в книге, а также в статье по истории проведения зарубежных дружественных визитов с участием летчиков 234-го ГИАП в журнале «КрыльяРодины» (№11-12, 2017, стр. 146-160). Статья  доступна к просмотру на портале «КР-медиа».

----------


## Migarius

> Как-то уже сообщал, что на установленном в качестве памятника в Кубинке самолете в обшивке присутствует несколько заменённых панелей. Одна из них, благодаря помощи энтузиастов, была восстановлена сравнительно недавно. Возможно, имеющиеся на их обратной стороне заводские номера могли стать известны исследователям данного вопроса. 
> Историю появления этого памятника я в своё время довольно подробно изложил в книге, ну а серийный номер самолета я узнал  уже позже благодаря Е. Арсеньеву, за что ему очень благодарен. Наверное, ему должно быть лучше известно, как удалось раздобыть этот номер )).


Насколько я знаю, ничего мудрёного в добывании номера не было. Просто достаточно прочитать номер этого самолёта на щитках основных опор шасси :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Да, дыра была достаточно большая. Кем-то отвинченная панель сначала  много лет болталась на петлевом шарнире, а потом и вовсе исчезла, так что времени заглянуть внутрь в исторических целях было в самом деле достаточно)).


Заглядывал, ничего толком там не видно было. Похоже только, что остатки цифры 70 проступают.

----------


## GK21

> Насколько я знаю, ничего мудрёного в добывании номера не было. Просто достаточно прочитать номер этого самолёта на щитках основных опор шасси


Но сначала нужно только раздобыть фото этого самолета с бывшим б/н «57» на стоянке)).
Был на полетах в те далекие годы много раз и однажды даже довелось посидеть в кабине одного из отцовских «ФЛ», но тогда ещё в голову не могло прийти, что такие номера могут когда-нибудь потребоваться. А об использовании фотоаппаратов на аэродроме в то время и речи не могло быть (к большому сожалению!). 
Кстати, на памятнике в Кубинке створки основных опор отсутствуют и ниши просто зашиты жестью. Возможно, шасси перед установкой самолета на постамент были демонтированы. Б/н данного самолета удалось установить уже в наше время благодаря компетентным ветеранам, которые были ещё в здравии. Так что , как говорят в кино - всем спасибо! )) .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Насколько я знаю, ничего мудрёного в добывании номера не было. Просто достаточно прочитать номер этого самолёта на щитках основных опор шасси


А как с оставшимися МиГ-21ФЛ 234 -го полка? 39 серии они тоже были?

----------


## GK21

Представленное фото с номером «57» довольно удачное, на котором отчётливо видна наверное, совсем свежая, выполненная по классической схеме, «эксплуатационка”, в том числе и заводские номера на щитке. К сожалению на других известных фото МиГ-21ФЛ, неоднократно перепечатываемых в различных зарубежных и отечественных источниках (например, “63”, “64”, “66”),  такие номера рассмотреть невозможно.
На приводимом как-то на данном форуме фото с летчиком в кабине в кресле «СК», на заголовнике был указан номер «3208». Могу сказать точно, что среди пилотажников Кубинки 2-ц и 3-й АЭ,  летавших на этих самолетах в 1967-1973 гг. , этого летчика не было. Не смогли его опознать и молодые пилоты, пришедшие в полк в конце 60- начале 70-х годов.
Интересно также, кому принадлежал МиГ-21ФЛ с б/н «66» (красный), выставленный на демонстрационной стоянке воздушного парада в Домодедово в 1967 г. Его фото в похожем ракурсе слева сзади с деталировкой системы СПС крупным планом также было однажды выложено на данном форуме. Не припомню, однако, были ли видны на нем заводские номера на щитке? )).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересно также, кому принадлежал МиГ-21ФЛ с б/н «66» (красный), выставленный на демонстрационной стоянке воздушного парада в Домодедово в 1967 г.


Да, интересно. Потому что написание "66" немного отличается от написания кубинских номеров. На этом есть просечка на цифрах номера, а на кубинских нет. Но где-то, вероятно, его з\н хранится, т. к., я думаю, что для выделения самолета на "показ" должен был быть приказ. И вот, к сожалению, такого  "фото в похожем ракурсе слева сзади с деталировкой системы СПС крупным планом" у меня нет. :Frown:  Наверное не встречал, иначе бы сохранил.

----------


## GK21

Я оговорился: фотодеталировка демонстрировала , разумеется, отсутствие системы СПС. )).Фото у меня где-то было, нужно поискать. Было также фото этого самолёта слева спереди, но на нём рассмотреть возможные номера на щитке вследствие его разворота на стойке невозможно.
О начертании номера я упоминал -  оно иное

----------


## Migarius

> Я оговорился: фотодеталировка демонстрировала , разумеется, отсутствие системы СПС. )).Фото у меня где-то было, нужно поискать. Было также фото этого самолёта слева спереди, но на нём рассмотреть возможные номера на щитке вследствие его разворота на стойке невозможно.
> О начертании номера я упоминал -  оно иное


На сайте "Авиация СГВ" эта фотка была опубликована в октябре 2011 года: https://www.sgvavia.ru/forum/931-846...-16-1319384746

Там и номерок видно 3303. Не иначе на парад к 50-летию Октября своих представителей присылали ВВС Сирии, которые маскировались под ВВС СССР, ну ... чтобы супостат не узнал. Хайли Лайкли, ой, ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО конечно :Smile: 
А ещё знаю, что в Арзамасе стоит МиГ-21ФЛ № 3415. ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО его передали арзамасцам ВВС Афганистана. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> На сайте "Авиация СГВ" эта фотка была опубликована в октябре 2011 года: https://www.sgvavia.ru/forum/931-846...-16-1319384746
> Там и номерок видно 3303.


И Вы хотите сказать, что разглядели на этом фото номер? Скорее всего у Вас было другое фото с большим разрешением!

----------


## GK21

Спасибо за ссылку, это именно то фото с фотомонтажом конструкции закрылка. Номер в самом деле на щитке там рассмотреть сложно. 
Сайт, разумеется, знакомый, приходилось там бывать в качестве «гостя» в своё время и найти там несколько фото МиГ-21ФЛ, перепечатанных из зарубежных источников, правда ещё под другим названием)).Там же , кстати, удалось подтвердить от одного из техников, обслуживающих МиГ-21ФЛ в Чугуевском училище  версию об их получении из Кубинки весной 1975 г. Но вот номера обслуживаемых в их звене самолетов он называл от 3310 до 3315... Это , надо понимать, говорит о том,что  из Кубинки поступали самолеты разных серий
Сложно сказать, почему нельзя было поставить на стоянке другую модификацию МиГ-21, поскольку МИГ-21ПФМ, имеющийся к этому времени в 32-м и 234-м полках в Кубинке, демонстрировался на том параде в воздухе в различных видах- в эскорте Ту-22 (234ГИАП),  проходе тройками (32ГИАП), одиночном пилотаже (Лихачёв), демонстрации короткого взлёта с ускорителями (Орлов)

----------


## lindr

> А ещё знаю, что в Арзамасе стоит МиГ-21ФЛ № 3415


Хм. я считал что в Арзамасе 3414, то вроде несколько номеров находили. Если 3415 это даже много лучше  :Wink:

----------


## GK21

G


> А как с оставшимися МиГ-21ФЛ 234 -го полка? 39 серии они тоже были?


Кубинка- 3970, Арзамас- 3415, Ставрополь- 3501, Углегорск - 3964, Чугуев- 3310....3315 (и ещё пара эскадрилий 810 УАП -всего более 30 самолетов) и т.д. - солидный получается разброс для одной партии из 14 самолетов, полученных 234-м полком в 1967 г.))).
Забыл упомянуть номер с фото на заголовнике кресла - 3208, а также памятники с МиГ-21ФЛ в Оржицах (Полтавская область.),Пятихатках (Днепропетровская обл.), но номера на них мне не известны.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ставрополь 3501

----------


## RA3DCS

> (и ещё пара эскадрилий 810 УАП -всего более 30 самолетов)
> .


В книге "МиГ полет сквозь время" указано только 16 самолетов.
Наверно мы считать не умеем!

----------


## lindr

> В книге "МиГ полет сквозь время" указано только 16 самолетов.
> Наверно мы считать не умеем!


ЕМНИП точная формулуровка была "16 в строевых частях" может училища не в счет?
По озвученным данным в разных источниках о поставках в СССР могло остаться до 29-30 ФЛ Московского завода.

----------


## GK21

> ЕМНИП точная формулуровка была "16 в строевых частях" может училища не в счет?
> По озвученным данным в разных источниках о поставках в СССР могло остаться до 29-30 ФЛ Московского завода.


В том числе по этой причине я склонялся к версии о возможном обновлении парка МиГ-21ФЛ в 234-м ГИАП в период их эксплуатации с 1967 по 1975 год.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ЕМНИП точная формулуровка была "16 в строевых частях" может училища не в счет?
> .


Как это не в счет? Училища, что технику на черном рынке доставали? Такая же в/ч и летали похлеще строевых.

----------


## GK21

> Ставрополь 3501


Поправил, спасибо! Прошу прощения, опечатка вышла)).

----------


## GK21

В соседней теме («Фотографии самолетов МиГ-21», пост 499) на днях появилась пара интересных фото из архива летчика-инструктора Борисоглебского училища летчиков второй половины 70-х годов Леготина Е.В.   http://www.bvvaul.ru/photos/fotoleg/
На фото *МиГ-21ФЛ с б/н «55»* (вероятно - голубой, с черной окантовкой?). Находил уже эти  фото на просторах сети  однажды, но, поскольку «координат» об их принадлежности тогда не было, то считал, что относятся они,  вероятно, к Чугуевскому 810 –у УАП. Возможны два варианта: либо «ФЛ»-ы действительно были и в Борисоглебском училище (пока ничего об этом не слышал), либо на фото – не принадлежащий училищу самолет, снятый с группой летчиков этого училища где-то в другом месте )).
На сайте училища в разделе его  матчасти в строках, относящихся ко второй половине 70-х – к сожалению, сплошные пробелы.

----------


## Migarius

> На приводимом как-то на данном форуме фото с летчиком в кабине в кресле «СК», на заголовнике был указан номер «3208». Могу сказать точно, что среди пилотажников Кубинки 2-ц и 3-й АЭ,  летавших на этих самолетах в 1967-1973 гг. , этого летчика не было. Не смогли его опознать и молодые пилоты, пришедшие в полк в конце 60- начале 70-х годов.


Значит, Вам ещё есть над чем работать при изучении истории 234-го гиап. Фотография лётчика в кабине МиГ-21ФЛ № 3208 не единичная, а взята из целого фоторепортажа с аэродрома Кубинка. Отсканировал два соседних кадра за один проход. Как мы видим на втором кадре: знакомые МиГ-21ФЛ с бортовым номером 62 и покрытие аэродрома.

Вот этот же лётчик перед посадкой в самолёт. На его ЗШ видна, правда плохо читаемая, фамилия, которая похоже оканчивается на «-нко»

----------


## Migarius

> Спасибо за ссылку, это именно то фото с фотомонтажом конструкции закрылка. Номер в самом деле на щитке там рассмотреть сложно. 
> Сайт, разумеется, знакомый, ... Там же , кстати, удалось подтвердить от одного из техников, обслуживающих МиГ-21ФЛ в Чугуевском училище  версию об их получении из Кубинки весной 1975 г. Но вот номера обслуживаемых в их звене самолетов он называл от 3310 до 3315... Это , надо понимать, говорит о том,что  из Кубинки поступали самолеты разных серий...


Совершенно верно, на фотографии борта 66 серийный номер на щитках шасси рассмотреть сложно, а Вы повнимательней рассмотрите выделенный фрагмент и Вам наверняка улыбнётся удача :Smile: 
Техник из Чугуевского училища Вас не обманул. Вот, например, фотография МиГ-21ФЛ № 3312 из того же фоторепортажа из Кубинки. Надеюсь, этот лётчик Вам знаком :Smile: 

Вот ещё пара фотографий из упомянутого фоторепортажа.

----------


## GK21

> Migarius[/B];196980]Совершенно верно, на фотографии борта 66 серийный номер на щитках шасси рассмотреть сложно, а Вы повнимательней рассмотрите выделенный фрагмент и Вам наверняка улыбнётся удача
> Техник из Чугуевского училища Вас не обманул. Вот, например, фотография МиГ-21ФЛ № 3312 из того же фоторепортажа из Кубинки. Надеюсь, этот лётчик Вам знаком
> 
> Вот ещё пара фотографий из упомянутого фоторепортажа.


Уважаемый *Migarius*, спасибо Вам большое за новые фото , касающиеся МиГ-21ФЛ в Кубинке. Вы,  наверное, знаете, что я вот уже на протяжении многих лет поддерживаю тему «МиГ-21ФЛ» на этом форуме и не только здесь, начав ее еще в далеком 2007 г. в своей первой журнальной публикации по истории 234-го ГИАП. Поэтому любое новое фото на эту тему представляет для меня большой интерес.
Нисколько не сомневался в том, что в Вашем архиве имеются подобные фотографии, причем такого профессионального качества, которое позволяет рассмотреть на них даже мельчайшие детали при увеличении. Надеюсь, что они когда-нибудь займут достойное место в какой-нибудь публикации )). Все присутствующие  на них летчики мне известны и особенно один из них. Летчиков в полку было много, они приходили и уходили по различным причинам. Не все, к сожалению, оставались в полку и становились «пилотажниками», но странно, конечно, что ветераны порой не в состоянии вспомнить лица некоторых своих бывших сослуживцев. Думаю, что и фамилия этого летчика в кабине теперь мне известна, хотя лично я знаком с ним не был.  
Но дело не в этом… Выше в посте 502 я собрал вместе все (?) известные в стране серийные номера отслуживших МиГ-21ФЛ, из чего напрашивается вполне естественный вывод о том, что с таким разбросом номеров 234-й ГИАП вряд ли мог получить эту модификацию МиГ-21 *одномоментно* в начале 1967 г. (в количестве всего 14-16 самолетов) и больше вплоть до убытия их в Чугуев в 1975 г. не пополнять их авиапарк. Иначе, откуда же взяться на просторах нашей бывшей необъятной страны памятникам с МиГ-21ФЛ 34-39 серий?
Что Вы лично, как человек наверняка осведомленный, думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Mig

> Совершенно верно, на фотографии борта 66 серийный номер на щитках шасси рассмотреть сложно, а Вы повнимательней рассмотрите выделенный фрагмент и Вам наверняка улыбнётся удача
> Техник из Чугуевского училища Вас не обманул. Вот, например, фотография МиГ-21ФЛ № 3312 из того же фоторепортажа из Кубинки. Надеюсь, этот лётчик Вам знаком
> 
> Вот ещё пара фотографий из упомянутого фоторепортажа.


Сугубо IMHO:
1) на верхнем фото - Аведиков Е.М.
2) на нижнем левом фото  Беркут Ю.Н. (слева) и Галкин Ю.В. (справа). - Эти три летчика в 1967 году - капитаны - и на параде в ДМД летали в составе "ромба" на МиГ-21ФЛ, ведущий майор Восканян Р.Ш.
3) на нижнем правом фото - Благодарный А.И., командир 234 гиап в 1975-79 годах.

В качестве иллюстрации - широко известное фото летчиков "ромба" МиН-21ФЛ накануне парада в ДМД 9 июля 1967 года. Слева направо: Беркут Ю.Н., Аведиков Е.М, Восканян Р.Ш., Галкин Ю.В.

----------


## GK21

Что касается верхнего и нижнего правого фото - все верно: это Аведиков Е.М. и Благодарный А.И.
А вот на нижнем левом фото, к сожалению. не Беркут и не Галкин)). Слева на этом фото - Маркин В.А., а вот насчёт того, кто справа - надо будет ещё уточнить. Надеюсь Migarius сообщит нам примерную датировку данной фотосессии.

----------


## lindr

> В книге "МиГ полет сквозь время" указано только 16 самолетов.
> Наверно мы считать не умеем!


Сделал новый расклад исходя из данных по выпуску ПФ- ФЛ АП-ПФЛ Московского заводаа.

Неясно кому дали 12 МиГ-21ПФ в эскпортном исполнении (до начало выпуска ФЛ).

760101	ПФ	№30	01	01	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760102	ПФ	№30	01	02	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760103	ПФ	№30	01	03	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760104	ПФ	№30	01	04	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760105	ПФ	№30	01	05	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?

760201	ПФ	№30	02	01	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760202	ПФ	№30	02	02	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760203	ПФ	№30	02	03	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760204	ПФ	№30	02	04	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?									
760205	ПФ	№30	02	05	1964	СССР		234-й ГвИАП?

760301	ПФ	№30	03	01	04.64	ЧССР	0301	1.SLP, 8.SLP потерян 28.06.85									
760302	ПФ	№30	03	02	04.64	ЧССР	0302	8.SLP, 9.SLP									
760303	ПФ	№30	03	03	1964	ЧССР	0303	8.SLP потерян 30.08.65									
760304	ПФ	№30	03	04	1964	ЧССР	0304	потерян 26.10.71									
760305	ПФ	№30	03	05	1964	ЧССР	0305	8.SLP потерян 04.12.65									
760306	ПФ	№30	03	06	05.64	ЧССР	0306	8.SLP									
760307	ПФ	№30	03	07	1964	ЧССР	0307	8.SLP									
760308	ПФ	№30	03	08	05.64	ЧССР	0308	8.SLP, 9.SLP									
760309	ПФ	№30	03	09	06.64	ЧССР	0309	1.SLP, 8.SLP									
760310	ПФ	№30	03	10	06.64	ЧССР	0310	8.SLP, 9.SLP

760401	ПФ	№30	04	01	06.64	ЧССР	0401	8.SLP, 9.SLP, 8.SLP									
760402	ПФ	№30	04	02	06.64	ЧССР	0402	1.SLP, 8.SLP									
760403	ПФ	№30	04	03	06.64	ЧССР	0403	1.SLP, 8.SLP, 9.SLP									
760404	ПФ	№30	04	04	06.64	ЧССР	0404	1.SLP, 8.SLP, 9.SLP									
760405	ПФ	№30	04	05	1964	ЧССР	0405	1.SLP потерян 19.06.67									
760406	ПФ	№30	04	06	1964	Венгрия	406	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760407	ПФ	№30	04	07	1964	Венгрия	407	47.HVE потерян 30.01.68									
760408	ПФ	№30	04	08	1964	Венгрия	408	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760409	ПФ	№30	04	09	1964	Венгрия	409	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760410	ПФ	№30	04	10	1964	СССР

760501	ПФ	№30	05	01	1964	Венгрия	501	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760502	ПФ	№30	05	02	1964	Венгрия	502	47.HVE, 59.HVE потерян 25.03.86									
760503	ПФ	№30	05	03	1964	Венгрия	503	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760504	ПФ	№30	05	04	1964	Венгрия	504	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760505	ПФ	№30	05	05	1964	Венгрия	505	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760506	ПФ	№30	05	06	1964	Венгрия	506	47.HVE, 59.HVE США N316DM									
760507	ПФ	№30	05	07	1964	Венгрия	507	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760508	ПФ	№30	05	08	1964	Венгрия	508	47.HVE, 59.HVE									
760509	ПФ	№30	05	09	1964	Венгрия	509	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
760510	ПФ	№30	05	10	1964	Венгрия	510	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
760511	ПФ	№30	05	11	11.64	ГДР	805	JG 8 потерян 12.10.65									
760512	ПФ	№30	05	12	11.64	ГДР	807	JG 8, JG 9 потерян 07.04.67									
760513	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	05	13	11.64	ГДР	809	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.08.86									
760514	ПФ	№30	05	14	11.64	ГДР	812	JG 8									
760515	ПФ	№30	05	15	11.64	ГДР	814	JG 8, JG 9

760601	ПФ	№30	06	01	11.64	ГДР	826	JG 8, JG 2									
760602	ПФ	№30	06	02	11.64	ГДР	816	JG 8, JG 2									
760603	ПФ	№30	06	03	11.64	ГДР	818	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 25.03.74									
760604	ПФ	№30	06	04	11.64	ГДР	821	JG 8, JG 2 Котбус									
760605	ПФ	№30	06	05	11.64	ГДР	823	JG 8, JG 2									
760606	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	06	06	11.64	ГДР	825	JG 8, JG 2									
760607	ПФ	№30	06	07	10.12.64	Польша	0607	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM									
760608	ПФ	№30	06	08	10.12.64	Польша	0608	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760609	ПФ	№30	06	09	11.64	ГДР	828	JG 8, JG 2									
760610	ПФ	№30	06	10	10.12.64	Польша	0610	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM									
760611	ПФ	№30	06	11	11.64	ГДР	830	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 29.04.69									
760612	ПФ	№30	06	12	10.12.64	Польша	0612	1.PLM, 11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM									
760613	ПФ	№30	06	13	07.01.65	Польша	0613	11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760614	ПФ	№30	06	14	07.01.65	Польша	0614	11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 39.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760615	ПФ	№30	06	15	07.01.65	Польша	0615	11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 39.PLM, 1.PLM

760701	ПФ	№30	07	01	07.01.65	Польша	0701	11.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 11.12.75									
760702	ПФ	№30	07	02	26.10.64	Польша	0702	62.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760703	ПФ	№30	07	03	26.10.64	Польша	0703	62.PLM, 13.PLM, 1.PLM, 39.PLM, 1.PLM									
760704	ПФ	№30	07	04	26.10.64	Польша	0704	62.PLM потерян 14.08.78									
760705	ПФ	№30	07	05	26.10.64	Польша	0705	62.PLM, 39.PLM, 1.PLM									
760706	ПФ	№30	07	06	1964	Румыния	706	86.RdeV									
760707	ПФ	№30	07	07	1964	Румыния	707	86.RdeV									
760708	ПФ	№30	07	08	1964	Румыния	708	86.RdeV									
760709	ПФ	№30	07	09	1964	Румыния	709	86.RdeV									
760710	ПФ	№30	07	10	1964	Румыния	710	86.RdeV									
760711	ПФ	№30	07	11	1964	Румыния	711	86.RdeV									
760712	ПФ	№30	07	12	1964	Румыния	712	86.RdeV									
760713	ПФ	№30	07	13	1964	Румыния	713	86.RdeV									
760714	ПФ	№30	07	14	1964	Румыния	714	86.RdeV									
760715	ПФ	№30	07	15	1964	Румыния	715	86.RdeV

760801	ПФ	№30	08	01	1964	Румыния	801	86.RdeV									
760802	ПФ	№30	08	02	1964	Румыния	802	86.RdeV									
760803	ПФ	№30	08	03	1964	Румыния	803	86.RdeV									
760804	ПФ	№30	08	04	1964	Болгария	20	18.ИАП									
760805	ПФ	№30	08	05	1964	Болгария	21	18.ИАП потерян ??.??.75									
760806	ПФ	№30	08	06	1964	Болгария	226	18.ИАП									
760807	ПФ	№30	08	07	1964	ЧССР	0807	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
760808	ПФ	№30	08	08	1964	Болгария	022	18.ИАП									
760809	ПФ	№30	08	09	1964	ЧССР	0809	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
760810	ПФ	№30	08	10	1964	ЧССР	0810	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
760811	ПФ	№30	08	11	05.65	ГДР	862	JG 8, JG 9, JG 2									
760812	ПФ	№30	08	12	12.64	ЧССР	0812	11.SLP, 8.SLP, 9.SLP									
760813	ПФ	№30	08	13	1964	Болгария	223	18.ИАП									
760814	ПФ	№30	08	14	1964	Болгария	224	18.ИАП									
760815	ПФ	№30	08	15	1964	Болгария	125	18.ИАП

760901	ПФ	№30	09	01	07.01.65	Польша	0901	11.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760902	ПФ	№30	09	02	1964	Польша	0902	41.PLM									
760903	ПФ	№30	09	03	1964	Польша	0903	41.PLM									
760904	ПФ	№30	09	04	1964	Болгария	227	18.ИАП									
760905	ПФ	№30	09	05	1964	Польша	0905	40.PLM потерян 11.05.71									
760906	ПФ	№30	09	06	1964	Польша	0906	40.PLM									
760907	ПФ	№30	09	07	22.12.64	Польша	0907	10.PLM, 1.PLM, 10.PLM, 1.PLM									
760908	ПФ	№30	09	08	1964	Болгария	28	18.ИАП									
760909	ПФ	№30	09	09	1964	Болгария	29	18.ИАП									
760910	ПФ	№30	09	10	1964	Болгария	030	18.ИАП									
760911	ПФ	№30	09	11	1964	Болгария	31	18.ИАП									
760912	ПФ	№30	09	12	1964	ЧССР	0912	8.SLP									
760913	ПФ	№30	09	13	05.65	ГДР	864	JG 8, JG 9, JG 2									
760914	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	09	14	05.65	ГДР	870	JG 8, JG 2 Италия Кербайлола 5-0914									
760915	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	09	15	04.65	ГДР	874	JG 8, JG 9 потерян 14.10.66

761001	ПФ	№30	10	01	05.65	ГДР	832	JG 8, JG 2									
761002	ПФ	№30	10	02	04.65	ГДР	835	JG 8 потерян 25.05.65									
761003	ПФ	№30	10	03	04.65	ГДР	837	JG 8 потерян 30.06.65									
761004	ПФ	№30	10	04	05.65	ГДР	840	JG 8, OHS									
761005	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	10	05	05.65	ГДР	843	JG 8, JG 2									
761006	ПФ	№30	10	06	05.65	ГДР	846	JG 8, OHS									
761007	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	10	07	11.64	ГДР	848	JG 8, JG 2 потерян 02.10.76									
761008	ПФ	№30	10	08	05.65	ГДР	851	JG 8, JG 2									
761009	ПФ	№30	10	09	04.65	ГДР	854	JG 8, JG 2									
761010	ПФ	№30	10	10	05.65	ГДР	858	JG 8, JG 1, JG 2									
761011	ПФ	№30	10	11	04.65	ГДР	860	JG 8 потерян 05.09.66									
761012	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	10	12	1965	ГДР	877	JG 1, JG 2 ФРГ 23+82									
761013	ПФ	№30	10	13	1964	СССР											
761014	ПФ	№30	10	14	1964	СССР											
761015	ПФ	№30	10	15	1964	СССР

761101	ПФ	№30	11	01	1964	СССР											
761102	ПФ	№30	11	02	1964	СССР											
761103	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	03	04.65	ГДР	868	JG 8, JG 1, Дрезден									
761104	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	04	06.65	ГДР	881	JG 1 потерян 05.05.66									
761105	ПФ	№30	11	05	04.65	ГДР	883	JG 1, JG 2									
761106	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	06	04.65	ГДР	885	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2									
761107	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	07	05.65	ГДР	887	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 11.10.74									
761108	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	08	07.65	ГДР	890	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2									
761109	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	09	05.65	ГДР	893	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2									
761110	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	10	05.65	ГДР	896	JG 1, JG 2									
761111	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	11	05.65	ГДР	899	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2									
761112	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	12	05.65	ГДР	901	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2									
761113	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	13	05.65	ГДР	908	JG 1, JG 8, JG 3, JG 2									
761114	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	14	05.65	ГДР	913	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2 потерян 04.08.69									
761115	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	11	15	05.65	ГДР	918	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2

761201	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	01	05.65	ГДР	920	JG 1, JG 3, JG 2 потерян 11.10.74									
761202	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	02	05.65	ГДР	922	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 27.04.71									
761203	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	03	05.65	ГДР	928	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 15.06.72									
761204	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	04	02.65	ГДР	931	JG 1, JG 2 потерян 05.02.70									
761205	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	05	02.65	ГДР	934	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2									
761206	ПФ	№30	12	06	01.65	ГДР		потерян 24.01.65									
761207	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	07	05.65	ГДР	936	JG 1, JG 2									
761208	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	08	05.65	ГДР	939	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2 потерян 06.05.88									
761209	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	09	05.65	ГДР	942	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2									
761210	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	10	05.65	ГДР	944	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2 потерян 01.08.87									
761211	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	12	11	05.65	ГДР	947	JG 1, JG 2									
761212	ПФ	№30	12	12	03.65	ЧССР	1212	1.SLP, 8.SLP, 9.SLP, 8.SLP									
761213	ПФ	№30	12	13	03.65	ЧССР	1213	1.SLP, 8.SLP, 9.SLP, 8.SLP									
761214	ПФ	№30	12	14	03.65	ЧССР	1214	1.SLP, 8.SLP									
761215	ПФ	№30	12	15	03.65	ЧССР	1215	1.SLP, 8.SLP

761301	ПФ	№30	13	01	03.65	ЧССР	1301	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
761302	ПФ	№30	13	02	03.65	ЧССР	1302	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
761303	ПФ	№30	13	03	03.65	ЧССР	1303	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
761304	ПФ	№30	13	04	03.65	ЧССР	1304	8.SLP США N5179Y									
761305	ПФ	№30	13	05	03.65	ЧССР	1305	11.SLP потерян 29.09.72									
761306	ПФ	№30	13	06	03.65	ЧССР	1306	1.SLP, 8.SLP									
761307	ПФ	№30	13	07	03.65	ЧССР	1307	11.SLP, 8.SLP									
761308	ПФ	№30	13	08	03.65	ЧССР	1308	11.SLP, 9.SLP									
761309	ПФ	№30	13	09	03.65	ЧССР	1309	8.SLP США N121MG									
761310	ПФ	№30	13	10	03.65	ЧССР	1310	11.SLP потерян 11.01.75									
761311	ПФ	№30	13	11	03.65	ЧССР	1311	8.SLP									
761312	ПФ	№30	13	12	03.65	ЧССР	1312	8.SLP									
761313	ПФ	№30	13	13	03.65	ЧССР	1313	8.SLP									
761314	ПФ	№30	13	14	03.65	ЧССР	1314	8.SLP потерян 13.10.89									
761315	ПФ	№30	13	15	1965	ЧССР	1315	8.SLP потерян 12.11.74

761401	ПФ	№30	14	01	1965	Румыния	401	потерян									
761402	ПФ/ПФМ-76	№30	14	02	05.65	ГДР	950	JG 1, JG 9, JG 2									
761403	ПФ	№30	14	03	1965	Румыния	403										
761404	ПФ	№30	14	04	1965	Румыния	404										
761405	ПФ	№30	14	05	1965	Румыния	405										
761406	ПФ	№30	14	06	1965	СССР											
761407	ПФ	№30	14	07	1965	СССР											
761408	ПФ	№30	14	08	1965	Румыния	408										
761409	ПФ	№30	14	09	1965	Румыния	409	потерян									
761410	ПФ	№30	14	10	1965	Румыния	410										
761411	ПФ	№30	14	11	1965	Румыния	411										
761412	ПФ	№30	14	12	1965	Румыния	412										
761413	ПФ	№30	14	13	1965	Румыния	413										
761414	ПФ	№30	14	14	1965	Румыния	414										
761415	ПФ	№30	14	15	1965	Румыния	415

761501	ПФ	№30	15	01	1965	Румыния	501										
761502	ПФ	№30	15	02	1965	Румыния	502	потерян									
761503	ПФ	№30	15	03	1965	Румыния	503										
761504	ПФ	№30	15	04	1965	Румыния	504										
761505	ПФ	№30	15	05	1965	Румыния	505										
761506	ПФ	№30	15	06	1965	Польша	1506	3.PLM									
761507	ПФ	№30	15	07	1965	Румыния	507										
761508	ПФ	№30	15	08	1965	Румыния	508	91.RdeV потерян 01.09.70									
761509	ПФ	№30	15	09	1965	Румыния	509										
761510	ПФ	№30	15	10	1965	Румыния	510										
761511	ПФ	№30	15	11	1965	Венгрия	1511	31.HVE потерян 17.10.68									
761512	ПФ	№30	15	12	1965	Венгрия	1512	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
761513	ПФ	№30	15	13	1965	Венгрия	1513	31.HVE потерян 22.04.68									
761514	ПФ	№30	15	14	1965	Венгрия	1514	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
761515	ПФ	№30	15	15	1965	Венгрия	1515	31.HVE, 59.HVE потерян 10.04.80

761601	ПФ	№30	16	01	1965	Венгрия	1601	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
761602	ПФ	№30	16	02	1965	Венгрия	1602	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
761603	ПФ	№30	16	03	1965	Венгрия	1603	31.HVE, 59.HVE США N213DM									
761604	ПФ	№30	16	04	1965	Венгрия	1604	31.HVE потерян 23.04.71									
761605	ПФ	№30	16	05	1965	Венгрия	1605	31.HVE, 59.HVE									
761606	ПФ	№30	16	06	1965	Польша	1606	3.PLM									
761607	ПФ	№30	16	07	1965	Польша	1607	3.PLM									
761608	ПФ	№30	16	08	1965	Польша	1608	3.PLM									
761609	ПФ	№30	16	09	1965	Румыния	609										
761610	ПФ	№30	16	10	1965	Польша	1610	3.PLM									
761611	ПФ	№30	16	11	1965	Польша	1611	3.PLM									
761612	ПФ	№30	16	12	1965	Польша	1612	3.PLM, 1.PLM									
761613	ПФ	№30	16	13	1965	Польша	1613	3.PLM									
761614	ПФ	№30	16	14	1965	Польша	1614	3.PLM, 1.PLM									
761615	ПФ	№30	16	15	1965	Польша	1615	3.PLM

761701	ПФ	№30	17	01	1965	Польша	1701	62.PLM									
761702	ПФ	№30	17	02	1965	Польша	1702	62.PLM									
761703	ПФ	№30	17	03	1965	Польша	1703	62.PLM, 1.PLM									
761704	ПФ	№30	17	04	1965	Польша	1704	62.PLM									
761705	ПФ	№30	17	05	1965	Польша	1705	10.PLM потерян 22.03.79									
761706	ПФ	№30	17	06	1965	Польша	1706	62.PLM									
761707	ПФ	№30	17	07	1965	Польша	1707	62.PLM									
761708	ПФ	№30	17	08	1965	Польша	1708	3.PLM									
761709	ПФ	№30	17	09	1965	Польша	1709	62.PLM									
761710	ПФ	№30	17	10	1965	Польша	1710	62.PLM									
761711	ПФ	№30	17	11	1965	Польша	1711	62.PLM потерян 23.02.66									
761712	ПФ	№30	17	12	1965	Польша	1712	3.PLM									
761713	ПФ	№30	17	13	1965	Польша	1713	40.PLM									
761714	ПФ	№30	17	14	1965	Польша	1714	62.PLM									
761715	ПФ	№30	17	15	1965	Польша	1715	62.PLM

761801	ПФ	№30	18	01	1965	Польша	1801	26.PLM									
761802	ПФ	№30	18	02	1965	Польша	1802	26.PLM									
761803	ПФ	№30	18	03	1965	Польша	1803	26.PLM потерян 12.08.75									
761804	ПФ	№30	18	04	1965	Польша	1804	26.PLM									
761805	ПФ	№30	18	05	1965	Польша	1805	26.PLM									
761806	ПФ	№30	18	06	1965	Польша	1806	26.PLM									
761807	ПФ	№30	18	07	1965	Польша	1807	26.PLM									
761808	ПФ	№30	18	08	1965	Польша	1808	40.PLM, 1.PLM, 90.ELT									
761809	ПФ	№30	18	09	1965	Польша	1809	40.PLM									
761810	ПФ	№30	18	10	1965	Польша	1810	41.PLM, 2.PLM									
761811	ПФ	№30	18	11	1965	Польша	1811	40.PLM, США N21PF									
771812	ПФЛ	№30	18	12	1966	Вьетнам	4225	921.FR сбит 02.01.67									
761813	ПФ	№30	18	13	1965	Польша	1813	40.PLM									
761814	ПФ	№30	18	14	1965	Польша	1814	41.PLM, 45.LED									
761815	ПФ	№30	18	15	1965	Польша	1815	40.PLM

761901	ПФ	№30	19	01	1965	Польша	1901	41.PLM, 1.PLM									
761902	ПФ	№30	19	02	1965	Польша	1902	41.PLM									
761903	ПФ	№30	19	03	1965	Польша	1903	40.PLM, 26.PLM, 1.PLM, 39 PLM, 1.PLM									
761904	ПФ	№30	19	04	1965	Польша	1904	40.PLM									
761905	ПФ	№30	19	05	1965	СССР											
761906	ПФ	№30	19	06	1965	СССР											
771907	ПФЛ	№30	19	07	1965	Вьетнам	4226	921.FR									
771908	ПФЛ	№30	19	08	1965	Вьетнам	4125	921.FR сбит 02.01.67									
771909	ПФЛ	№30	19	09	1965	Вьетнам	4126	921.FR сбит 02.01.67									
771910	ПФЛ	№30	19	10	1965	Вьетнам	4227	921.FR									
761911	ПФ	№30	19	11	1965	Польша	1911	40.PLM									
771912	ПФЛ	№30	19	12	1965	Вьетнам	4127	921.FR сбит 13.07.66									
761913	ПФ	№30	19	13	1965	Польша	1913	41.PLM									
771914	ПФЛ	№30	19	14	1965	Вьетнам	4128	921.FR фото									
771915	ПФЛ	№30	19	15	1965	Вьетнам	4228	921.FR фото

772001	ПФЛ	№30	20	01	1965	Вьетнам	4129	921.FR сбит 10.08.67									
762002	ПФ	№30	20	02	1965	Польша	2002	40.PLM, 4.PLM, 1.PLM потерян 14.08.75 WOSL Deblin									
762003	ПФ	№30	20	03	1965	Польша	2003	41.PLM									
762004	ПФ	№30	20	04	1965	Польша	2004	41.PLM									
762005	ПФ	№30	20	05	1965	Польша	2005	40.PLM									
762006	ПФ	№30	20	06	1965	Польша	2006	26.PLM									
762007	ПФ	№30	20	07	1965	Польша	2007	26.PLM									
762008	ПФ	№30	20	08	1965	Польша	2008	26.PLM потерян 17.04.67									
762009	ПФ	№30	20	09	1965	Польша	2009	26.PLM									
762010	ПФ	№30	20	10	1965	Польша	2010	26.PLM									
772011	ПФЛ	№30	20	11	1965	Вьетнам	4220	921.FR потерян 20.06.66									
772012	ПФЛ	№30	20	12	1965	Вьетнам	4221	921.FR сбит 09.10.66									
772013	ПФЛ	№30	20	13	1965	Вьетнам	4229	921.FR сбит 10.08.67									
772014	ПФЛ	№30	20	14	1965	Вьетнам	4224	921.FR поврежден 10.65 разобран на з/ч									
772015	ПФЛ	№30	20	15	1965	Вьетнам	4320	921.FR

762101	ПФ	№30	21	01	1965	СССР											
762102	ПФ	№30	21	02	1965	СССР											
762103	ПФ	№30	21	03	1965	СССР											
772104	ПФЛ	№30	21	04	1965	Вьетнам	4223	921.FR сбит 23.04.67									
772105	ПФЛ	№30	21	05	1965	Вьетнам	4321	921.FR сбит 20.05.67									
772106	ПФЛ	№30	21	06	1965	Вьетнам	4222	921.FR сбит 02.01.67									
772107	ПФЛ	№30	21	07	1965	Вьетнам	4322	921.FR сбит 22.05.67									
772108	ПФЛ	№30	21	08	1965	Вьетнам	4323	921.FR сбит 26.04.67									
772109	ПФЛ	№30	21	09	25.12.65	Вьетнам	4324	921.FR Вьетнам, Ханой									
772110	ПФЛ	№30	21	10	1966	Вьетнам	4325	921.FR сбит 04.05.67									
772111	ПФЛ	№30	21	11	1966	Вьетнам	4326	921.FR Ханой									
772112	ПФЛ	№30	21	12	1966	Вьетнам	4024	921.FR сбит 20.05.67									
772113	ПФЛ	№30	21	13	1966	Вьетнам	4021	921.FR сбит 13.07.66									
772114	ПФЛ	№30	21	14	1966	Вьетнам	4022	921.FR сбит 05.11.66									
772115	ПФЛ	№30	21	15	1966	Вьетнам	4023	921.FR сбит 06.01.67	

772201	ПФЛ	№30	22	01	1966	Вьетнам	4120	921.FR сбит ПВО 07.02.66									
772202	ПФЛ	№30	22	02	1965	Вьетнам	4027	921.FR поврежден 11.04.66 разобран на з/ч									
772203	ПФЛ	№30	22	03	1966	Вьетнам	4121	921.FR сбит 23.04.66									
772204	ПФЛ	№30	22	04	1966	Вьетнам	4025	921.FR сбит 06.01.67									
772205	ПФЛ	№30	22	05	1966	Вьетнам	4028	921.FR сбит 26.04.66									
772206	ПФЛ	№30	22	06	1966	Вьетнам	4029	921.FR сбит 02.01.67									
772207	ПФЛ	№30	22	07	1966	Вьетнам	4122	921.FR поврежден 18.12.66									
772208	ПФЛ	№30	22	08	1966	Вьетнам	4026	921.FR сбит 05.11.66									
772209	ФЛ	№30	22	09	1965	Египет?	6101	45.sq									
772210	ФЛ	№30	22	10	1965	Египет?	6102	45.sq									
772211	ФЛ	№30	22	11	1965	Египет?	6103	45.sq									
772212	ФЛ	№30	22	12	1965	Египет?	6104	45.sq									
772213	ФЛ	№30	22	13	08.65	Египет?	6105	45.sq									
772214	ФЛ	№30	22	14	08.65	Египет?	6106	45.sq									
772215	ФЛ	№30	22	15	08.65	Египет?	6107	45.sq

772301	ФЛ	№30	23	01	1965	Индия	C498	01.1968									
772302	ФЛ	№30	23	02	1965	Индия	C499	8sq, Палам									
772303	ФЛ	№30	23	03	1965	Индия	C500										
772304	ФЛ	№30	23	04	1965	Индия	C501	01.1968									
772305	ФЛ	№30	23	05	1965	Индия	C502										
772306	ФЛ	№30	23	06	1965	Индия	C503	01.1968									
772307	ФЛ	№30	23	07	1965	Индия	C504	30sq									
772308	ФЛ	№30	23	08	1965	Индия	C505	01.1968									
772309	ФЛ	№30	23	09	1965	Индия	C506										
772310	ФЛ	№30	23	10	1965	Индия	C507	8sq									
772311	ФЛ	№30	23	11	1965	Индия	C508	30sq									
772312	ФЛ	№30	23	12	1965	Индия	C509										
772313	ФЛ	№30	23	13	1965	Индия	C510	8sq									
772314	ФЛ	№30	23	14	1965	Индия	C511	01.1968									
772315	ФЛ	№30	23	15	08.65	Египет?	6108	45.sq

772401	ФЛ	№30	24	01	1965	Индия	C512										
772402	ФЛ	№30	24	02	1965	Индия	C513										
772403	ФЛ	№30	24	03	1965	Индия	C514	01.1968									
772404	ФЛ	№30	24	04	1965	Индия	C515										
772405	ФЛ	№30	24	05	1965	Индия	C516										
772406	ФЛ	№30	24	06	1965	Индия	C517										
772407	ФЛ	№30	24	07	1965	Индия	C518	37sq FL+									
772408	ФЛ	№30	24	08	1965	Индия	C519	01.1968									
772409	ФЛ	№30	24	09	1965	Индия	C520	01.1968									
772410	ФЛ	№30	24	10	1965	Индия	C521										
772411	ФЛ	№30	24	11	08.65	Египет?	6109	45.sq									
772412	ФЛ	№30	24	12	08.65	Египет?	6110	45.sq									
772413	ФЛ	№30	24	13	08.65	Египет?	6111	45.sq									
772414	ФЛ	№30	24	14	08.65	Египет?	6112	45.sq									
772415	ФЛ	№30	24	15	08.65	Египет?	6113	45.sq

772501	ФЛ	№30	25	01	08.65	Египет?	6114	45.sq									
772502	ФЛ	№30	25	02	1965	Индия	C522										
772503	ФЛ	№30	25	03	1965	Индия	C523	01.1968									
772504	ФЛ	№30	25	04	1965	Индия	C524	OFTU									
772505	ФЛ	№30	25	05	1965	Индия	C525										
772506	ФЛ	№30	25	06	1965	Индия	C526										
772507	ФЛ	№30	25	07	1965	Индия	C527	01.1968									
772508	ФЛ	№30	25	08	1965	Индия	C528										
772509	ФЛ	№30	25	09	1965	Индия	C529	8sq									
772510	ФЛ	№30	25	10	1965	Индия	C530										
772511	ФЛ	№30	25	11	1965	Индия	C531	8sq									
772512	ФЛ	№30	25	12	1965	Индия	C532										
772513	ФЛ	№30	25	13	1965	Индия	C533										
772514	ФЛ	№30	25	14	1965	Индия	C534										
772515	ФЛ	№30	25	15	1965	Индия	C535

772601	ФЛ	№30	26	01	08.65	Египет?	6115	45.sq									
772602	ФЛ	№30	26	02	1965	Индия		образец									
772603	ФЛ	№30	26	03	1965	Индия		образец									
772604	ФЛ	№30	26	04	1965	Индия		образец									
772605	ФЛ	№30	26	05	1965	Индия		образец									
772606	ФЛ	№30	26	06	1965	Индия		образец									
772607	ФЛ	№30	26	07	1965	Индия		образец									
772608	ФЛ	№30	26	08	08.65	Египет?	6116	45.sq									
772609	ФЛ	№30	26	09	08.65	Египет?	6117	45.sq									
772610	ФЛ	№30	26	10	1965	Египет?	6118	45.sq									
772611	ФЛ	№30	26	11	1965	Египет?	6119	45.sq									
772612	ФЛ	№30	26	12	1965	Египет?	6120	45.sq									
772613	ФЛ	№30	26	13	1965	Египет?	6121	45.sq									
772614	ФЛ	№30	26	14	1965	Египет?	6122	45.sq									
772615	ФЛ	№30	26	15	1965	Египет?	6123	45.sq

772701	ФЛ	№30	27	01	1965	Египет?	6124	45.sq									
772702	ФЛ	№30	27	02	1965	Египет?	6125	45.sq									
772703	ФЛ	№30	27	03	1965	Египет?	6126	45.sq									
772704	ФЛ	№30	27	04	1965	Египет?	6127	45.sq									
772705	ФЛ	№30	27	05	1965	Египет?	6128	45.sq									
772706	ФЛ	№30	27	06	1965	Египет?	6129	45.sq									
772707	ФЛ	№30	27	07	1965	Египет?	6130	45.sq									
772708	ФЛ	№30	27	08	1965	Египет?	6131	45.sq									
772709	ФЛ	№30	27	09	1965	Египет?	6132	45.sq									
772710	ФЛ	№30	27	10	1965	Египет?	6133	45.sq									
772711	ФЛ	№30	27	11	1965	Египет?	6134	45.sq									
772712	ФЛ	№30	27	12	1965	Египет?	6135	45.sq									
772713	ФЛ	№30	27	13	1965	Египет?	6136	45.sq									
772714	ФЛ	№30	27	14	1965	Египет?	6137	45.sq									
772715	ФЛ	№30	27	15	1965	Египет?	6138	45.sq

772801	ФЛ	№30	28	01	1965	Египет?	6139	45.sq									
772802	ФЛ	№30	28	02	1965	Египет?	6140	45.sq									
772803	ФЛ	№30	28	03	12.65	Ирак?	665	17sqn									
772804	ФЛ	№30	28	04	12.65	Ирак?	666	17sqn									
772805	ФЛ	№30	28	05	12.65	Ирак?	667	17sqn									
772806	ФЛ	№30	28	06	12.65	Ирак?	668	17sqn									
772807	ФЛ	№30	28	07	12.65	Ирак?	669	17sqn									
772808	ФЛ	№30	28	08	12.65	Ирак?	670	17sqn									
772809	ФЛ	№30	28	09	12.65	Ирак?	671	17sqn									
772810	ФЛ	№30	28	10	12.65	Ирак?	672	17sqn									
772811	ФЛ	№30	28	11	12.65	Ирак?	673	17sqn потом 21005?									
772812	ФЛ	№30	28	12	12.65	Ирак?	674	17sqn									
772813	ФЛ	№30	28	13	12.65	Ирак?	675	17sqn									
772814	ФЛ	№30	28	14	12.65	Ирак?	676	17sqn									
772815	ФЛ	№30	28	15	12.65	Ирак?	677	17sqn

772901	ФЛ	№30	29	01	12.65	Ирак?	678	17sqn									
772902	ФЛ	№30	29	02	12.65	Ирак?	679	17sqn потом 21111									
772903	ФЛ	№30	29	03	12.65	Ирак?	680	17sqn потом 21112									
772904	ФЛ	№30	29	04	12.65	Ирак?	681	17sqn потом 21113									
772905	ФЛ	№30	29	05	12.65	Ирак?	682	17sqn потом 21114									
772906	ФЛ	№30	29	06	12.65	Ирак?	683	17sqn потом 21115									
772907	ФЛ	№30	29	07	12.65	Ирак?	684	17sqn									
772908	ФЛ	№30	29	08	12.65	Ирак?		17sqn									
772909	ФЛ	№30	29	09	1966	Алжир?	21	14.EdC									
772910	ФЛ	№30	29	10	1966	Алжир?	22	14.EdC									
772911	ФЛ	№30	29	11	1966	Алжир?	23	14.EdC									
772912	ФЛ	№30	29	12	1966	Алжир?	24	14.EdC									
772913	ФЛ	№30	29	13	1966	Алжир?	25	14.EdC									
772914	ФЛ	№30	29	14	1966	Алжир?	26	14.EdC									
772915	ФЛ	№30	29	15	1966	Алжир?	27	14.EdC

773001	ФЛ	№30	30	01	1966	Алжир?	28	14.EdC									
773002	ФЛ	№30	30	02	1966	Алжир?	29	14.EdC									
773003	ФЛ	№30	30	03	1966	Алжир?	30	14.EdC									
773004	ФЛ	№30	30	04	1966	Алжир?	31	14.EdC									
773005	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	05	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773006	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	06	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773007	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	07	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773008	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	08	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773009	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	09	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773010	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	10	1967-69	Индия		образец									
773011	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	11	1967-69	Индия	C582	52sq FL+									
773012	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	12	1967-69	Индия	C583										
773013	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	13	1967-69	Индия	C584										
773014	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	14	1967-69	Индия	C585	37sq									
773015	ФЛ	№30/HAL	30	15	1967-69	Индия	C586	

773101	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	01	1967-69	Индия	C587										
773102	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	02	1967-69	Индия	C588										
773103	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	03	1967-69	Индия	C589	28sq 									
773104	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	04	1967-69	Индия	C590	28sq									
773105	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	05	1967-69	Индия	C591										
773106	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	06	1967-69	Индия	C592										
773107	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	07	1967-69	Индия	C593	OFTU									
773108	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	08	1967-69	Индия	C594										
773109	ФЛ	№30/HAL	31	09	1967-69	Индия	C595	OFTU									
773110	ФЛ	№30	31	10	1966	Алжир?	32	14.EdC									
773111	ФЛ	№30	31	11	1966	Алжир?	33	14.EdC									
773112	ФЛ	№30	31	12	1966	Алжир?	34	14.EdC									
773113	ФЛ	№30	31	13	1966	Алжир?	35	14.EdC									
773114	ФЛ	№30	31	14	1966	Алжир?	36	14.EdC									
773115	ФЛ	№30	31	15	1966	Алжир?	37	14.EdC

773201	ФЛ	№30	32	01	1966	Алжир?	38	14.EdC									
773202	ФЛ	№30	32	02	1966	Алжир?	39	14.EdC									
773203	ФЛ	№30	32	03	1966	Алжир?	40	14.EdC									
773204	ФЛ	№30	32	04	1966	Алжир?	41	14.EdC									
773205	ФЛ	№30	32	05	1966	Алжир?	42	14.EdC									
773206	ФЛ	№30	32	06	1966	Алжир?	43	14.EdC									
773207	ФЛ	№30	32	07	1966	Алжир?	44	14.EdC									
773208	ФЛ	№30	32	08	1966	СССР	54?	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП									
773209	ФЛ	№30	32	09	1966	СССР	55?	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП									
773210	ФЛ	№30	32	10	1966	Сирия?	1400	67sqn									
773211	ФЛ	№30	32	11	1966	Сирия?	1401	67sqn									
773212	ФЛ	№30	32	12	1966	Сирия?	1402	67sqn									
773213	ФЛ	№30	32	13	1966	Сирия?	1403	67sqn									
773214	ФЛ	№30	32	14	1966	Сирия?	1404	67sqn									
773215	ФЛ	№30	32	15	1966	Сирия?	1405	67sqn

773301	ФЛ	№30	33	01	1966	Сирия?	1406	67sqn									
773302	ФЛ	№30	33	02	1966	Сирия?	1407	67sqn									
773303	ФЛ	№30	33	03	1966	СССР	66	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП									
773304	ФЛ	№30	33	04	1966	Сирия?	1408	67sqn									
773305	ФЛ	№30	33	05	1966	Сирия?	1409	67sqn									
773306	ФЛ	№30	33	06	1966	Сирия?	1410	67sqn									
773307	ФЛ	№30	33	07	1966	Сирия?	1411	67sqn									
773308	ФЛ	№30	33	08	1966	Сирия?	1412	67sqn									
773309	ФЛ	№30	33	09	1966	Сирия?	1413	67sqn									
773310	ФЛ	№30	33	10	1966	СССР		810-й УАП									
773311	ФЛ	№30	33	11	1966	СССР		810-й УАП									
773312	ФЛ	№30	33	12	1966	СССР		810-й УАП									
773313	ФЛ	№30	33	13	1966	СССР	01	810-й УАП, Украина Киев									
773314	ФЛ	№30	33	14	1966	СССР		810-й УАП									
773315	ФЛ	№30	33	15	1966	СССР		810-й УАП	

773401	ФЛ	№30/HAL	34	01	1967-69	Индия	C596	OFTU									
773402	ФЛ	№30/HAL	34	02	1967-69	Индия	C597										
773403	ФЛ	№30	34	03	1966	Афганистан	65?	322.FR									
773404	ФЛ	№30	34	04	1966	Афганистан	66?	322.FR									
773405	ФЛ	№30	34	05	1966	Афганистан	67?	322.FR									
773406	ФЛ	№30	34	06	1966	Афганистан	69?	322.FR									
773407	ФЛ	№30	34	07	1966	Афганистан	70?	322.FR									
773408	ФЛ	№30	34	08	1966	Афганистан	71?	322.FR									
773409	ФЛ	№30	34	09	1966	Афганистан	72	322.FR									
773410	ФЛ	№30	34	10	1966	Афганистан	73?	322.FR									
773411	ФЛ	№30	34	11	1966	Афганистан	74	322.FR									
773412	ФЛ	№30	34	12	1966	Афганистан	75?	322.FR									
773413	ФЛ	№30	34	13	1966	Афганистан	76?	322.FR									
773414	ФЛ	№30	34	14	1966	Афганистан	77?	322.FR									
773415	ФЛ	№30	34	15	1966	СССР	80?	715-й УАП Арзамас

773501	ФЛ	№30	35	01	1966	СССР	67	Ставрополь									
773502	ФЛ	№30	35	02	1966	СССР											
773503	ФЛ	№30	35	03	1966	Сирия?	1414	67sqn									
773504	ФЛ	№30	35	04	1966	Сирия?	1415	67sqn									
773505	ФЛ	№30	35	05	1966	Сирия?	1416	67sqn									
773506	ФЛ	№30	35	06	1966	Сирия?	1417	67sqn									
773507	ФЛ	№30	35	07	1966	Сирия?	1418	67sqn									
773508	ФЛ	№30	35	08	1966	Сирия?	1419	67sqn									
773509	ФЛ	№30	35	09	1966	Сирия?	1420	67sqn									
773510	ФЛ	№30	35	10	1966	Сирия?	1421	67sqn									
773511	ФЛ	№30	35	11	1966	Сирия?	1422	67sqn									
773512	ФЛ	№30	35	12	1966	Сирия?	1423	67sqn									
773513	ФЛ	№30	35	13	1966	Сирия?	1424	67sqn									
773514	ФЛ	№30	35	14	1966	Сирия?	1425	67sqn									
773515	ФЛ	№30	35	15	1966	Сирия?	1426	67sqn

773601	ФЛ	№30	36	01	1966	Сирия?	1427	67sqn									
773602	ФЛ	№30	36	02	1966	Сирия?	1428	67sqn									
773603	ФЛ	№30	36	03	1966	Сирия?	1429	67sqn									
773604	ФЛ	№30	36	04	1966	Сирия?	1430	67sqn									
773605	ФЛ	№30	36	05	1966	Сирия?	1431	67sqn									
773606	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	06	1967-69	Индия	C598										
773607	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	07	1967-69	Индия	C599	30sq									
773608	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	08	1967-69	Индия	C600										
773609	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	09	1967-69	Индия	C601	8sq									
773610	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	10	1967-69	Индия	C602	4sq									
773611	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	11	1967-69	Индия	C603	47sq сбит 12.12.71									
773612	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	12	1967-69	Индия	C604	01.1968									
773613	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	13	1967-69	Индия	C605	не подтвержден									
773614	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	14	1967-69	Индия	C606										
773615	ФЛ	№30/HAL	36	15	1967-69	Индия	C607	29sq	

773701	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	01	1967-69	Индия	C608	52sq									
773702	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	02	1967-69	Индия	C609	не подтвержден									
773703	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	03	1967-69	Индия	C610										
773704	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	04	1967-69	Индия	C611	28sq									
773705	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	05	1967-69	Индия	C612	01.1968									
773706	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	06	1967-69	Индия	C613	4sq									
773707	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	07	1967-69	Индия	C614	не подтвержден									
773708	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	08	1967-69	Индия	C615										
773709	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	09	1967-69	Индия	C616	01.1968									
773710	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	10	1967-69	Индия	C617										
773711	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	11	1967-69	Индия	C618	29sq									
773712	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	12	1967-69	Индия	C619	1sq, OFTU									
773713	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	13	1967-69	Индия	C698										
773714	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	14	1967-69	Индия	C699	28sq, 47sq									
773715	ФЛ	№30/HAL	37	15	1967-69	Индия	C700	TACDE

773801	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	01	1967-69	Индия	C701										
773802	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	02	1967-69	Индия	C702										
773803	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	03	1967-69	Индия	C703	HAL Museum (Biju Patnaik)									
773804	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	04	1967-69	Индия	C704										
773805	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	05	1967-69	Индия	C705	47sq сбит 13.12.71									
773806	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	06	1967-69	Индия	C706	47sq потерян 15.12.99									
773807	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	07	1967-69	Индия	C707										
773808	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	08	1967-69	Индия	C708										
773809	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	09	1967-69	Индия	C709										
773810	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	10	1967-69	Индия	C710	не подтвержден									
773811	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	11	1967-69	Индия	C711	47sq									
773812	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	12	1967-69	Индия	C712	не подтвержден									
773813	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	13	1967-69	Индия	C713	Chabua AFS									
773814	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	14	1967-69	Индия	C714	не подтвержден									
773815	ФЛ	№30/HAL	38	15	1967-69	Индия	C715	

773901	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	01	1970-71	Индия	C716	29sq сбит в воздушном бою 17.12.71									
773902	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	02	1970-71	Индия	C717	OFTU									
773903	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	03	1970-71	Индия	C718										
773904	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	04	1970-71	Индия	C719										
773905	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	05	1970-71	Индия	C720	28sq, 47sq									
773906	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	06	1970-71	Индия	C721										
773907	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	07	1970-71	Индия	C722	28sq									
773908	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	08	1970-71	Индия	C723										
773909	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	09	1970-71	Индия	C724	30sq									
773910	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	10	1970-71	Индия	C725										
773911	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	11	1970-71	Индия	C726	8sq									
773912	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	12	1970-71	Индия	C727										
773913	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	13	1970-71	Индия	C728	TF									
773914	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	14	1970-71	Индия	C729										
773915	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	15	1970-71	Индия	C730										
773921	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	21	1970-71	Индия	C731	28sq									
773922	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	22	1970-71	Индия	C732										
773923	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	23	1970-71	Индия	C733										
773924	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	24	1970-71	Индия	C734	OFTU									
773925	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	25	1970-71	Индия	C735										
773926	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	26	1970-71	Индия	C736	52sq									
773927	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	27	1970-71	Индия	C737	28sq, Itanagar									
773928	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	28	1970-71	Индия	C738										
773929	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	29	1970-71	Индия	C739	4sq									
773930	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	30	1970-71	Индия	C740										
773931	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	31	1970-71	Индия	C741	OFTU, Tezpur									
773932	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	32	1970-71	Индия	C742										
773933	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	33	1970-71	Индия	C743	8sq FL+									
773934	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	34	1970-71	Индия	C744	30sq									
773935	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	35	1970-71	Индия	C745										
773936	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	36	1970-71	Индия	C746	28sq									
773937	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	37	1970-71	Индия	C747	52sq									
773938	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	38	1970-71	Индия	C748										
773939	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	39	1970-71	Индия	C749										
773940	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	40	1970-71	Индия	C750	28sq 12.12.71 сбил F-104A									
773941	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	41	1970-71	Индия	C751	OFTU									
773942	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	42	1970-71	Индия	C752										
773943	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	43	21.01.71	Индия	C753	1sq									
773944	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	44	1970-71	Индия	C754	52sq FL+									
773945	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	45	1970-71	Индия	C755										
773946	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	46	1970-71	Индия	C756										
773947	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	47	1970-71	Индия	C757	OFTU									
773948	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	48	1970-71	Индия	C758	MOFTU 12/98									
773949	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	49	1970-71	Индия	C759	4sq									
773950	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	50	1970-71	Индия	C760	28sq									
773951	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	51	1970-71	Индия	C761	OFTU потерян 25.08.94									
773952	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	52	1970-71	Индия	C762	30sq потерян 26.03.79									
773953	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	53	1970-71	Индия	C763	30sq									
773954	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	54	1970-71	Индия	C764	29sq сбит 05.12.71									
773955	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	55	1970-71	Индия	C765	28sq, 47sq									
773956	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	56	1970-71	Индия	C766	8sq									
773957	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	57	1970-71	Индия	C767	4sq									
773958	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	58	1970-71	Индия	C768										
773959	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	59	1970-71	Индия	C769	4sq									
773960	ФЛ	№30	39	60	1967	Сирия?	1432	67sqn									
773961	ФЛ	№30	39	61	1967	Сирия?	1433	67sqn									
773962	ФЛ	№30	39	62	1967	Сирия?	1434	67sqn									
773963	ФЛ	№30	39	63	1967	Сирия?	1435	67sqn									
773964	ФЛ	№30	39	64	1967	СССР	64?	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП бн 143 Украина, Донецкая область									
773965	ФЛ	№30	39	65	1967	СССР	65?	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП									
773966	ФЛ	№30	39	66	1967	Сирия?	1436	67sqn									
773967	ФЛ	№30	39	67	1967	Сирия?	1437	67sqn									
773968	ФЛ	№30	39	68	1967	Сирия?	1438	67sqn									
773969	ФЛ	№30	39	69	1967	Сирия?	1439	67sqn									
773970	ФЛ	№30	39	70	1967	СССР	57	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП Чкаловский бн 01, 21									
773971	ФЛ	№30	39	71	1967	СССР	56?	234-й ГвИАП, 810-й УАП									
773972	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	72	1970-71	Индия	C770	28sq									
773973	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	73	1970-71	Индия	C771										
773974	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	74	1970-71	Индия	C772										
773975	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	75	1970-71	Индия	C773	8sq FL+									
773976	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	76	1971	Индия	C774	1sq									
773977	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	77	1970-71	Индия	C775										
773978	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	78	1970-71	Индия	C776	1sq, 8sq									
773979	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	79	1970-71	Индия	C777	OFTU									
773980	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	80	1970-71	Индия	C778	OFTU									
773981	ФЛ	№30/HAL	39	81	1970-71	Индия	C779	8sq

7713901	ФЛ	№30	139	01	1967	Индия	C980	не подтвержден									
7713902	ФЛ	№30	139	02	1967	Индия	C981	не подтвержден									
7713903	ФЛ	№30	139	03	1967	Индия	C982										
7713904	ФЛ	№30	139	04	1967	Индия	C983	не подтвержден									
7713905	ФЛ	№30	139	05	1967	Индия	C984	не подтвержден									
7713906	ФЛ	№30	139	06	1967	Индия	C985	не подтвержден									
7713907	ФЛ	№30	139	07	1967	Индия	C986	не подтвержден									
7713908	ФЛ	№30	139	08	1967	Индия	C987	4sq, 1sq									
7713909	ФЛ	№30	139	09	1967	Индия	C988	1sq									
7713910	ФЛ	№30	139	10	1967	Индия	C989	8sq, Ranchi									
7713911	ФЛ	№30	139	11	1967	Индия	C990										
7713912	ФЛ	№30	139	12	1967	Индия	C991	Raipur									
7713913	ФЛ	№30	139	13	1967	Индия	С992	1sq, 29sq потерян 02.09.97									
7713914	ФЛ	№30	139	14	1967	Индия	C993	29sq									
7713915	ФЛ	№30	139	15	1967	Индия	C994	29sq									
7713916	ФЛ	№30	139	16	1967	Индия	C995	1sq									
7713917	ФЛ	№30	139	17	1967	Индия	C996	29sq, 8sq									
7713918	ФЛ	№30	139	18	1967	Индия	C997										
7713919	ФЛ	№30	139	19	1967	Индия	C998	29sq									
7713920	ФЛ	№30	139	20	1967	Индия	C999	29sq									
7713921	ФЛ	№30	139	21	1967	Индия	C1000										
7713922	ФЛ	№30	139	22	1967	Индия	C1001										
7713923	ФЛ	№30	139	23	1967	Индия	C1002	52sq									
7713924	ФЛ	№30	139	24	1967	Индия	C1003	OFTU FL+									
7713925	ФЛ	№30	139	25	1967	Индия	C1004

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr,* какая огромная работа! Спасибо!

----------


## GK21

Спасибо за столь подробный реестр, очень  интересная информация!
Насколько я понял, основная часть МиГ-21ФЛ поздней 39-й серии, выпущенные 30-м заводом - в частности 3901- 3959, а также 3972-3981 - относятся к 1970-1971 гг. В то же время часть машин этой серии того же завода - 3960-3971,  куда попадают несколько известных самолетов, поступивших в Кубинку в 234-й ГИАП, отнесены к 1967 г. Такое возможно? Предполагаю, что они также могли оказаться  в Кубинке в 1970-1971 гг.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *GK21,*  загляните, пожалуйста в ветку "Знатокам МИГ-17" - там у меня для Вас вопрос есть. Может быть Вы в курсе.

----------


## lindr

Большая часть 39-й серии шли в комплектах для сборки и они собирались в Индии до 1971.
Остальные собраны в 1967.
139-я экстра серия появилась в следствии низкого темпа сборки.Вместо комплектов поставили готовые. 139 потому что 40-88 серии уже были занята под ПФМ.

----------


## GK21

Понял, спасибо!

----------

